# Pro- und Kontraargumente zum Echtgeldauktionshaus



## Gfreeman (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

 ich bin überrascht, wie viele Leute "eindeutig" Position beziehen gegen das Echtgeldauktionshaus. Mich würden gerne mal Eure Positionen interessieren.

Um die Diskussion ein wenig "ins Rollen" zu bringen, möchte ich meine "Pro Argumente" für das Echtgeldauktionshaus mit einbringen:

Zwei Fakten stelle ich meinem Standpunkt vorne weg:

1. Im Gegensatz zu echten Strategiespielen wie Starcraft 2 oder auch rundenbasierend wie Schach ist in Diablo primär nicht unbedingt "Skill" gefragt sondern eher Equipment. Wenn ich beispielsweise beim Übergang von Hölle in Inferne noch eine "nicht im AH" ersteigerte Waffe mein Eigen nenne, dürfte diese wohl so etwa 7500 bis 12 000 Damage machen. Mit guten Waffen aus dem AH kann ich diesen Damage um ein Vielfaches steigern.

2. Gute Waffen bei Diablo erkämpft man sich auch nicht unbedingt durch guten Skill, sondern durch Zeit, die man investieren muss. Zeit, um Gold zu farmen bzw. Zeit, um in einer ewig gleichen Routine bestimmte attraktive Gebiete abzufarmen.

Mein Kumpel und ich sind beruflich in einer relativ "gehobenen" Position. Wenn ich die Zeit, welche ich investieren müsste, um mir eine Waffe durch "Reines Grinden" wie oben aufgeführt zu erfarmen in Relation setze zu der Zeit, in welcher ich im Geschäft eine bestimmte Summe Geld verdiene, dann macht es doch mehr Sinn, für eben diese Zeit im Geschäft "Überstunden" zu leisten, um dann mit dem aus meinem Realarbeitsplatz erwirtschafteten Geld mir in Diablo mein Superequipment zu erkaufen. 

Dies erbringt dann folgende Vorteile:

Für Blizzard --> mehr Geldeinnahmen -->ist zugleich mehr Motivation, das Spiel weiterzuentwickeln.

Für meine Freunde, die auch von SWTOR zu Diablo abgewandert sind: Ich kann mit Ihnen mit meinem Superequip besser gemeinsam farmen, wir kommen somit leichter an bessere Sachen. Also IngameFarmen mit Freunden is okay, das macht Spass, aber alleine Farmen ist für mich absolut hirnrissig.

Und wie bereits erwähnt, ich bescheisse ja niemand, da ich kein PvP mache wie beispielsweise in Diablo oder Schach. 

Ich finde es schade, dass hier viele so gebetsmühlenartig gegen das Echtgeldauktionshaus sind. Hier offenbart sich meines Erachtens auch eine gewisse Arroganz/Intoleranz. Gerade die Leute, welche ihren Lebenssinn darin meinen zu erkennen, sich Tag und Nacht in MMO's aufzuhalten, wollen weiterhin auf diejenigen herabschauen, welche halt nur zur Feierabendstunde spielen können. In Diablo haben endlich mal Spieler, die weniger Freizeit haben, auch eine Chance, durch "kleine Investitionen" mit denen gleich zu ziehen, die man zu jeder Stunde, in der man sich einloggt, diese auf der Friendlist aktiv in Diablo vorfindet.

Ich freue mich auf das Echtgeldauktionshaus.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## Murfy (14. Juni 2012)

Was viele Leute einfach damit verbinden wenn man Sachen über richtiges Geld in einem Spiel kaufen kann ist ein "Pay-to-Win"-System.

Das ist leider auch ziemlich verbreitet in Free-to-Play-MMOs und da wirklich zum kotzen.

Wo genau das Problem bei den Leuten in Diablo liegt verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.
Warum?

- PvP ist nicht das Hauptelement in Diablo, war es nie und wird es nie sein. Außerdem ist es zu 90% vom Equip abhängig und kaum von Skill. Da ist es egal ob du großes Droppglück auf Inferno hattest oder es dir per Gold oder Geld gekauft hast.

- Pay-to-win? Ich Diablo gibt es kein gewinnen oder verlieren. Du spielst, farmst, levelst, etc.. Ich sehe in nix davon ne Art von "Sieg" oder "Gewinnen". Wie bereits erwähnt ist PvP kein Hauptelement, es ist nur da, wer es nutzen will kann dies tun, aber Diablo ist KEIN PvP-orientiertes Spiel.

- Dich stört das RMAH? Benutz es nicht. Andere benutzen es? Spiel nicht mit ihnen wenn es dich stört. Du findest es immernoch Scheiße? Weil? Welche Nachteile bringt es dir? Genau, keine.


Ich werde das RMAH *vielleicht* irgendwann mal nutzen, vorrangig zum Verkauf. Ansonsten ist mir vollkommen egal wer es nutzt und wer nicht. Spieler müssen immer über irgendwas in einem Game herziehen. Wenn es nicht gerade Serverprobleme sind ist es das RMAH.

Wie du bereits erwähnt hast ist es eine nette Gelegenheit für Leute die arbeiten müssen und weniger Zeit für das Spiel haben. Aber da der Großteil immer nur sich sieht und/oder gar Diablo als einziges Spiel überhaupt spielt (Ich habe noch eine Liste von ca. 10 Spielen die ich gerne mal spielen würde, aber durch die Zeit die ich jetzt in Diablo 3 investiert habe kam ich noch nicht dazu und ich wette würde ich weiterhin mit Hochdruck nur Diablo 3 spielen, würde die Liste nur wachsen...), bleiben immer wieder die Flamer denen etwas im Spiel nicht passt. Den einen gefällts, den anderen gefällts nicht. Der eine findet einen bestimmten Aspekt super, der andere findet in doof. usw.

mfg


----------



## Pyronidas (14. Juni 2012)

Nunja im großen und ganzen ist es ja kein Problem, wenn jemand meint er müsste 60 euro fürn Spiel bezahlen nur um dann noch mal hunderte Eureo für INGAMEItems die man mit den 60euro eigentlich schon bezahlt hat zu bezahlen ok...
Ich meine du kaufst ja auch nicht bei nen Liferanten, bestellst bei ihm Ware und bezahlst dannach für jedes gelieferte Stück nochmal Extra oder? Leider ist Blizzard auch n Vorreiter, heute ist es nur Diablo mit seien Blizzgeblendeten Fanboy - Morgen sind es fast alle Spiele des Genres...
Ich finde ein EchtgeldAH hat eindeutig nichts in sonen Spiel verloren, man hat den vollen Preis bezahlt für das Spiel, das AH sollte only auch nur für Ingameerhaltbare Währungen (für die man ebenfalls schon bezahlt hat) verfügbar sein.
Das was Blizzard da macht ist einfach nur dumm, den am Ende gucken die in die Röhre die das Echtgeldah nicht benutzen..weil die besten Teile werden nur dort erhältlich sein. Somit entwickelt sich auch wieder n gewisser Zwang. Ausserdem wird das Spiel dadurch nochmals um 500% Intressanter für Hacker,Accountphising etc. Das EchtgeldAH hat also NUR Nachteile, der einzige Vorteil hat nur der der dort Verkauft und das werden sowieso zu 80% Chinafarme,Hacker etc sein


----------



## Numbe (14. Juni 2012)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> 2. Gute Waffen bei Diablo erkämpft man sich auch nicht unbedingt durch guten Skill, *sondern durch Zeit, die man investieren muss. Zeit, um Gold zu farmen bzw. Zeit, um in einer ewig gleichen Routine bestimmte attraktive Gebiete abzufarmen.*



Du hast das Spielprinzip eines Hack n Slays erkannt.




Gfreeman schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Zeit, welche ich investieren müsste, um mir eine Waffe durch "Reines Grinden" wie oben aufgeführt zu erfarmen in Relation setze zu der Zeit, in welcher ich im Geschäft eine bestimmte Summe Geld verdiene, dann macht es doch mehr Sinn, für eben diese Zeit im Geschäft "Überstunden" zu leisten, um dann mit dem aus meinem Realarbeitsplatz erwirtschafteten Geld mir in Diablo mein Superequipment zu erkaufen.



Wieso spiele ich dann ein Spiel des oben genannten Genres wenn ich keine Lust habe mir das Equipment sinngemäß zu erfarmen? Natürlich ist es einfacher und schneller das AH zu plündern.- Aber was ist dann das Spielziel? Inferno leer räumen und - von den unmöglichen Konstellationen der 'Elite-Packs' mal abgesehen - das ohne größere Probleme? Wo bleibt die 'Befriedigung' eine schwere Gruppe gepackt zu haben, einen Gegenstand zu finden der mich weiter bringt oder einen weiteren Akt abzuschließen?



Gfreeman schrieb:


> Für Blizzard --> mehr Geldeinnahmen -->ist zugleich mehr Motivation, das Spiel weiterzuentwickeln.



Wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wenn man überlegt wie viel Geld Blizzard mit dem reinen Verkauf eingenommen hat und wie unfertig das Spiel - zum Teil - veröffentlicht wurde und vorallem die Serverprobleme...- Mit dem Erfolg konnte Blizzard fest rechnen. Mit der Serverbelastung ebenfalls.- Sehr unverständlich, dass die Server einbrachen...- Sollte man doch meinen, dass ein solch erfahrenes Unternehmen damit umzugehen weiß.
Demnach: Die 'winkende' Geldeinnahme mit dem Release war schon keine Motivation ein fertiges Spiel zu veröffentlichen.

Das Echtgeld-AH wird ein paar Peanuts abwerfen. Geld macht Blizzard mit den Addons. 

Für Blizzard --> Mehr Geldeinnahmen. Punkt.



Gfreeman schrieb:


> Also IngameFarmen mit Freunden is okay, das macht Spass, aber alleine Farmen ist für mich absolut hirnrissig.



Dann farm doch InGame mit deinem Kumpel.- Ich spiele auch - wenn ich mal dazu komme - mit meinem Freund zusammen. Da findet jeder irgendwo mal was Sinnvolles.- Ob für sich oder den Partner ist dann völlig egal, man freut sich einfach.



Gfreeman schrieb:


> In Diablo haben endlich mal Spieler, die weniger Freizeit haben, auch eine Chance, durch "kleine Investitionen" mit denen gleich zu ziehen, die man zu jeder Stunde, in der man sich einloggt, diese auf der Friendlist aktiv in Diablo vorfindet.



Ich versteh immernoch nicht wo dieser 'schnell, schnell'-Gedanke herkommt, welchen ich nur aus WoW kenne. Warum muss man denn so schnell mit Anderen gleich ziehen? Der eigene Ego? Oh, bitte. Das ist ein Spiel. Man sieht in Akt I normal genauso viel wie auf Akt I Inferno.- Verpassen tut man nun wirklich nichts.
Soweit ich weiß soll Diablo - 'normale' Spieler wohl gemerkt - über Monate fesseln. Wieso lässt man sich nicht darauf ein?
Ich kann/will wenig Zeit investieren -> Ich brauche dementsprechend länger. 
Ich kann/will viel Zeit investieren -> Ich bin schnell mit Inferno durch.
Ganz einfach.

Und nun BTT:

Ich finde das Auktionshaus ist eine nette Idee für Spieler, welche bereit sind für virtuelle Gegenstände zu bezahlen. Außerdem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass Blizzard dadurch versucht den Markt der China-Farmer etwas zu drücken und die Items - welche sonst erfarmt werden müssten - direkt gegen echtes Geld anbietet, wodurch das Unternehmen Gewinn macht, welcher sonst in fremde Händen fließen würde. (Blizzard ist ja nicht doof, ich will nicht wissen wie viele Euronen über den Tisch wandern für Farm-Dienste und Co., also legalisieren sie dieses Prinzip für sich und nutzen dabei o.g genannten Trend: Alles muss schnell gehen.- Equip? Jetzt sofort! Ohne farmen!)

Andererseits hat Blizzard bis jetzt keine Glanzleistung abgeliefert was Kontrollen bzgl. China-Farmer und Dups angeht. Die wird es weiterhin geben.- Im normalen AH mag das ja noch akzeptabel sein, aber sobald es um echtes Geld geht hört für mich der Spaß dabei auf. Virtuelle Münzen hin oder her, aber früher oder später werden Schäden enstehen, bei denen es sich um ein 'echtes' Vermögen handeln wird.
Natürlich bleibt ein Restrisiko und dessen sollte sich auch jeder bewusst sein wenn er diesen 'Service' nutzt, trotzdem denke ich nicht, dass Blizzard dafür bereit/geeignet ist. Zumindest im Moment noch nicht.

Ende vom Lied:
Nettes Gimmick, welches ich jedoch nicht nutzen werde.- Warum? Ich bezahle nicht für virtuelle Gegenstände, welche ich mir genauso gut erfarmen kann. Für mich ist Diablo ein Hack n Slay und das wird es auch bleiben.- Und wenn ich erst in drei, vier Monaten zufrieden und 'fertig' bin...- Dann ist das eben so. Dafür spiele ich ein Spiel.- Und nicht, um mir schnell mit Geld virtuellen Fortschritt zu kaufen.
Außerdem bin ich gespannt wann die ersten Klagen bei Blizzard eingehen weil auf Umwegen Geld verloren gegangen ist oder sonst irgendwas. 

Eigentlich fehlt nurnoch, dass man bei Blizzard gegen echtes Geld Gold/Items/Erfolge in sämtlichen anderen Spielen erwerben kann...- Dann hätten wir immerhin ein Monopol der China-Farmer.


----------



## Yinj (14. Juni 2012)

Das RMAH is ein zweischneidiges Messer.

Vorteile:
- Jeder kann sich Geld dazu verdienen durch etwas ihm Spaß macht
- WoW Spieler (als Bsp) können sich über Diablo ihr WoW Abo bezahlen

Nachteile:
- Übertriebene Preise
- Gold Auktionshaus wird unwichtig

Pay-to-Win ist für mich kein Nachteil, was Gewinne ich dadurch? Super Ich komme einfacher durchs Spiel, aber solang es keinen Direkten vergleich zwischen Spielern gibt kann sich daraus kein Nachteil Entwickeln.
Und selbst mit dem IMBA Eq, ohne Skill -> Tod.


----------



## Fremder123 (14. Juni 2012)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> 1. Im Gegensatz zu echten Strategiespielen wie Starcraft 2 oder auch rundenbasierend wie Schach ist in Diablo primär nicht unbedingt "Skill" gefragt sondern eher Equipment. Wenn ich beispielsweise beim Übergang von Hölle in Inferne noch eine "nicht im AH" ersteigerte Waffe mein Eigen nenne, dürfte diese wohl so etwa 7500 bis 12 000 Damage machen. Mit guten Waffen aus dem AH kann ich diesen Damage um ein Vielfaches steigern.


Mag sein. Wobei das kein Pro-Argument ist. Keine Spielerleichterung ist immer ein Pro-Argument. Nur für den der es sich leicht(er) machen will.



Gfreeman schrieb:


> 2. Gute Waffen bei Diablo erkämpft man sich auch nicht unbedingt durch guten Skill, sondern durch Zeit, die man investieren muss. Zeit, um Gold zu farmen bzw. Zeit, um in einer ewig gleichen Routine bestimmte attraktive Gebiete abzufarmen.


Wie Numbe schon sagt: Du beschreibst exakt das was ein Hack 'n Slay ausmacht. Und was man angesichts von Diablo 2 bereits seit mehr als 10 Jahren tut. Erstaunlich, nicht wahr?



Gfreeman schrieb:


> [...] Mein Kumpel und ich sind beruflich in einer relativ "gehobenen" Position. Wenn ich die Zeit, welche ich investieren müsste, um mir eine Waffe durch "Reines Grinden" wie oben aufgeführt zu erfarmen in Relation setze zu der Zeit, in welcher ich im Geschäft eine bestimmte Summe Geld verdiene, dann macht es doch mehr Sinn, für eben diese Zeit im Geschäft "Überstunden" zu leisten, um dann mit dem aus meinem Realarbeitsplatz erwirtschafteten Geld mir in Diablo mein Superequipment zu erkaufen. [...]
> 
> [...] Für meine Freunde, die auch von SWTOR zu Diablo abgewandert sind: Ich kann mit Ihnen mit meinem Superequip besser gemeinsam farmen, wir kommen somit leichter an bessere Sachen. Also IngameFarmen mit Freunden is okay, das macht Spass, aber alleine Farmen ist für mich absolut hirnrissig. [...]


Soll das jetzt ein Pro-Argument für uns sein oder versuchst Du Dich grad selbst zu überzeugen für virtuelle Pixel echtes Geld auszugeben? Ich werd Dich sicher nicht dran hindern, jeder muss selbst sehen wofür er seine Kohle aus dem Fenster wirft. Ob man nun Tellerwäscher ist oder in einer elitären "gehobenen Position". Und warum müssen Deine Freunde "abwandern"? D3 kostet keine monatlichen Gebühren wie SW:ToR, so dass man sich auch nicht verpflichtet fühlen muss zu spielen.



Gfreeman schrieb:


> Für Blizzard --> mehr Geldeinnahmen -->ist zugleich mehr Motivation, das Spiel weiterzuentwickeln.


Schade, nicht wahr? Bei Diablo 2 hatten sie die Motivation noch ohne solche RMAH-Spielereien. Aber die Zeiten ändern sich halt.



Gfreeman schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass hier viele so gebetsmühlenartig gegen das Echtgeldauktionshaus sind.


Warum? Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben, Blizzard zieht eh sein Ding durch und führt das RMAH ein. Du kannst also frohen Mutes Dein Vermögen dort zu Grabe tragen, keine Sorge. 



Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hier offenbart sich meines Erachtens auch eine gewisse Arroganz/Intoleranz. Gerade die Leute, welche ihren Lebenssinn darin meinen zu erkennen, sich Tag und Nacht in MMO's aufzuhalten, wollen weiterhin auf diejenigen herabschauen, welche halt nur zur Feierabendstunde spielen können. In Diablo haben endlich mal Spieler, die weniger Freizeit haben, auch eine Chance, durch "kleine Investitionen" mit denen gleich zu ziehen, die man zu jeder Stunde, in der man sich einloggt, diese auf der Friendlist aktiv in Diablo vorfindet.


1. Diablo ist kein MMO. Wer sich in einem Spiel mit anderen ausrüstungstechnisch vergleichen und messen will, sollte World of Warcraft spielen. Dort gibt es sogar ein Arsenal, wo man Charaktere ansehen kann. Muss man zum posen nicht mal einloggen. Sehr praktisch.

2. Wenn Dein Ego es nicht verkraftet, durch weniger Zeitaufwand in einem Computerspiel "schlechter" dazustehen als jemand, der mehr Zeit und Spiel investiert, nun dann ist das einfach Pech. Mein Ego rumort auch, wenn sich an der Ampel ein Passat CC neben meinen Fabia 1.4 Combi schiebt, aber so ist das halt. Man kann nicht alles haben. Und wie gesagt - wo ihr euer Geld ausgebt ist eure Sache. Holt euch die Items für Echtgeld, wenn ihr meint ihr braucht das fürs Selbstbewusstsein. Wird euch keiner dran hindern. Da das allerdings für mich bisher eher wie eine (Selbst-)Rechtfertigung und nicht wie überzeugende Argumente klingt, solltest Du vielleicht doch noch mal drüber nachdenken.



Gfreeman schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf das Echtgeldauktionshaus.


Dein gutes Recht.

Meine Meinung zum RMAH: Wer es nutzen will muss das tun. Gibt ja schließlich auch bei ebay bereits Berichte über aberwitzige Itemkäufe. Ich werde es meiden und bei Bedarf weiterhin auf das Gold-AH zugreifen. Warum? Nun, ich gebe natürlich "gern" den Kaufpreis für ein neues Spiel aus. Auch so manche Ingame-Dienstleistung wie ein Servertransfer (WoW) ist mir nicht immer zu teuer. Aber für ein einzelnes Item, was ich vielleicht demnächst wieder austausche (womöglich gegen etwas selbst gefundenes)? Nein danke. Ich habe generell nix gegen das RMAH, muss es ja nicht beachten. Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass die Ökonomie nicht darunter leidet und jeder die guten Items nur noch in diese Variante stellt. Ein gähnend leeres Gold-AH wäre dann doch eher unschön.


----------



## tanqo (14. Juni 2012)

Ich denke für die meisten ist das Auktionshaus (Gold und RMAH) deshalb ein Problem, weil sie der Ansicht sind, dass Blizzard das Spiel komplett um das Auktionshaus aufgebaut hat (egal ob das nun stimmt oder nicht). Allerdings auch teilweise verständlich wenn man sich so manches Item einmal anschaut. 

Mir persönlich ist das RMAH relativ egal. Wenn ich die Preise ok finde, wäre ich auch bereit da mal mein Geld liegen zu lassen, aber mehr als 10 Euro würde ich selbst für das beste Item nicht bezahlen (anscheinend sind ja Auktionen bis zu 100 Euro möglich). 
Kritisch finde ich die aktuelle Cheater/Hacker/Botter/Exploiter-Diskussion. Die Wirtschaft aktuell ist kaputt und kann wohl auch nicht ohne weiteres wieder repariert werden. Kaum Items welche überhaupt unter einem 7-stelligen Betrag eingestellt werden, machen das Spiel für manche Klassen im höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad kaum bis gar nicht spielbar. Dies führt zu Frust und weiteren Diskussionen über das AH.

Nerf AH, not Inferno!


----------



## Xiin (14. Juni 2012)

Vorteile:
- Man kann echtes Geld damit verdienen ein Online Spiel zu spielen - gerade jüngere Spieler können damit ihr Taschengeld aufbessern.
- Da Blizzard daran mitverdient haben Sie ein großes Interesse die Spieler durch patches/bugfixes lange bei Laune zu halten.
- Spieler die bereit sind mehrere hundert Euro für einen Gegenstand auszugeben können sicher sein dass alles geregelt abläuft und sie nicht über den Tisch gezogen werden.

Nachteile:
-Pay to win, wobei es mir persönlich egal ist ob jemand der 500euro in sein gear steckt doppelt so schnell durch die dungeons kommt wie ich.


----------



## Yinj (14. Juni 2012)

Naja um die Sicherheit würde ich mir jetzt nicht sooooo extreme sorgen machen. Benutzen kannste das RMAH nur mit nem Authentikator.

Mind. Betrag einer Auktion sind 1,25$ (Euro wahrscheinlich auch) und eine Auktion kann nie mehr als 250$ Betragen (Maximum des Kontos im Battle.net). In manchen Regionen (z.B. $ und €) kannst du dir dann dein Geld vom Bnet Acc auf dein PayPal Konto überweisen.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (14. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Was viele Leute einfach damit verbinden wenn man Sachen über richtiges Geld in einem Spiel kaufen kann ist ein "Pay-to-Win"-System.
> 
> Das ist leider auch ziemlich verbreitet in Free-to-Play-MMOs und da wirklich zum kotzen.
> 
> ...


In bisher jedem Spiel, das ich beobachtet hab wurde ein Cash-Shop mit eben genau den Begründungen des TE eingeführt. Aber schon nach nem halben Jahr waren die Änderen immer klar in der Richtung, daß  man nur mit Sachen aus dem Spiel nicht mehr über einfache Mobgruppen hinaus kommt.

Das bedeutet in etwa bei Diablo 3, daß es nach ein paar Monaten im Shop Heiltränke oder kombinierte geben wird, welche im Spiel nicht fallen und nur diese die Schadenshöhen ausgleichen können ...


und es wird keiner erwarten dürfen, daß die gleichen Leute das jetzt bei einem anderen Spiel nur weil sie es jetzt anders sagen als sie bisher gemacht haben die finanziell erfolgreiche Linie auch tatsächlich verlassen werden.


----------



## Bluebarcode (14. Juni 2012)

So, also meine meinung dazu:

Das Echtgeldauktionshaus macht mehrere sachen - erstens - die richtig guten items werden nie im normalen AH verkauft - wer also echt gutes gear haben will, muss echtes geld ausgeben - oder alles selber farmen.

Die gleichung des Threaderstellens (echtgeldzeit=echtgeld > spielgeld) ist zwar richtig, bezieht aber einen Faktor nicht ein. Was ist das Ziel von D3? Ernsthaft? Die World Firsts sind schon weg - ausser In Hardcore wo es kein EchgeldAh gibt (YES!!) PVP spielt jetzt noch keine in zukunft kaum eine rolle....wenn ich mir also mit echtgeld das übersuper-gear kaufe - was mach ich dann? Stehe ich in nem 4spieler spiel und pose vor meinen freunden? Gehe ich und hau monster mit dem wissen dass ich davon absolut nichts habe?

Das ziel von Diablo war immer und ist immer das erreichen des bestmöglichen gears - wenn du dieses ziel erkaufst kannst auf den nächsten contentpatch warten ohne was zu tun zu haben. Und hast dafür dass du dir selber den Spielspass zerstörst einfach mal paar hundert euro ausgegeben... gratulation dazu!

Viel spas also euch mit dem EchtgeldAH!


----------



## Yinj (14. Juni 2012)

Scheiß auf Rüstung verkaufen! Lieber Mats verkaufen  !!


----------



## Fremder123 (14. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Scheiß auf Rüstung verkaufen! Lieber Mats verkaufen  !!


Stimmt. So wie gestern Abend im Allgemeinen Chat (ich nenne ihn selbst nur noch Handels- und Spamchat), wo einer nen 50er Geschicklichkeits-Stein für 2 Millionen Gold (!) verkaufen wollte. Ich frag mich immer, ob sich wer auf solche Fantasiepreise einlässt.


----------



## Murfy (14. Juni 2012)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> In bisher jedem Spiel, das ich beobachtet hab wurde ein Cash-Shop mit eben genau den Begründungen des TE eingeführt. Aber schon nach nem halben Jahr waren die Änderen immer klar in der Richtung, daß man nur mit Sachen aus dem Spiel nicht mehr über einfache Mobgruppen hinaus kommt.
> 
> Das bedeutet in etwa bei Diablo 3, daß es nach ein paar Monaten im Shop Heiltränke oder kombinierte geben wird, welche im Spiel nicht fallen und nur diese die Schadenshöhen ausgleichen können ...


Nur ist dies hier kein Shop von Blizzard aus sondern ein Shop der durch Items der Spieler zum laufen gebracht wird. D.h. du kannst nur kaufen was auch im Game droppt. 
Falls es wirklich irgendwann Items für Geld zu kaufen gibt die nicht droppen und mehr als nur kosmetischer Natur sind, dann wird es ein großes Buuuuh geben und den Ruf von Blizzard wirklich stark schädigen, deswegen halte ich das eher für ausgeschlossen.




Bluebarcode schrieb:


> So, also meine meinung dazu:
> 
> Das Echtgeldauktionshaus macht mehrere sachen - erstens - die richtig guten items werden nie im normalen AH verkauft - wer also echt gutes gear haben will, muss echtes geld ausgeben - oder alles selber farmen.


Da hast du's, du willst nicht dafür zahlen (egal ob nun mit virtuellem oder echtem Geld), dann musst du dafür Zeit investieren.



Bluebarcode schrieb:


> Die gleichung des Threaderstellens (echtgeldzeit=echtgeld > spielgeld) ist zwar richtig, bezieht aber einen Faktor nicht ein. Was ist das Ziel von D3? Ernsthaft? Die World Firsts sind schon weg - ausser In Hardcore wo es kein EchgeldAh gibt (YES!!) PVP spielt jetzt noch keine in zukunft kaum eine rolle....wenn ich mir also mit echtgeld das übersuper-gear kaufe - was mach ich dann? Stehe ich in nem 4spieler spiel und pose vor meinen freunden? Gehe ich und hau monster mit dem wissen dass ich davon absolut nichts habe?


PvP ist kein Element was primär für D3 da ist, es wird es geben, aber es ist nur als Zeitvertreib da. Deswegen lass ich dies bei diesem Spiel für nichts als Argument gelten. (Diablo war nie ein PvP spiel und ein PvP-Hack'n'Slay klingt für mich einfach falsch)
Wenn interessieren World First? Sicher nicht 90% der Spielgemeinde.
Warum Hardcore kein RMAH hat? Macht Sinn, es soll ja eine Herausforderung darstellen und gerade da wäre Gear kaufen Pay-to-Win. Was Blizz wohl nicht verfolgt.



Bluebarcode schrieb:


> Das ziel von Diablo war immer und ist immer das erreichen des bestmöglichen gears - wenn du dieses ziel erkaufst kannst auf den nächsten contentpatch warten ohne was zu tun zu haben. Und hast dafür dass du dir selber den Spielspass zerstörst einfach mal paar hundert euro ausgegeben... gratulation dazu!
> 
> Viel spas also euch mit dem EchtgeldAH!


Es gibt halt Leute die wollen einfach das beste Gear und damit protzen. 

mfg


----------



## Yinj (14. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Stimmt. So wie gestern Abend im Allgemeinen Chat (ich nenne ihn selbst nur noch Handels- und Spamchat), wo einer nen 50er Geschicklichkeits-Stein für 2 Millionen Gold (!) verkaufen wollte. Ich frag mich immer, ob sich wer auf solche Fantasiepreise einlässt.



Glei kaufen und dann für 2,5 weiterverkaufen D


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Juni 2012)

Solange mir Blizzard nicht zu 100% garantieren kann, dass es dort keine gedupten Gegenstände geben wird, werde ich dieses Auktionshaus nicht nutzen.
Ich bin der Meinung damit hat sich Blizzard sowieso zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt und könnte damit ganz schön auf die Nase fallen.
Natürlich wird es laufen, weil sie auch damit verdienen wollen, aber das könnte gerade mit Blick in die USA empfindliche Klagen hinter sich herziehen. 
Wenn da in irgendeiner weise rauskommt, dass beim EGAH unerlaubte Gegenstände sind, kann Blizzard damit einpacken.


----------



## Fremder123 (14. Juni 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Solange mir Blizzard nicht zu 100% garantieren kann, dass es dort keine gedupten Gegenstände geben wird, werde ich dieses Auktionshaus nicht nutzen.


Dupes? Gibts doch jetzt schon. Zuhauf. Gestern Abend mal pauschal nach Midlevel-Waffen für DH-Twink gestöbert. Einfach nur Zweihand-Armbrust Stufe 40 in der Suchmaske eingestellt, sonst nix. Was kam? 16 Seiten voll mit derselben Legendary-Armbrust. Dann Bogen gesucht und 21 Seiten derselbe Legendary-Bogen. Probier es aus. Und ja, ich spiele auf dem europäischen Server.


----------



## floppydrive (14. Juni 2012)

Ich werde mit dem RMAH ordentliche Kohle verdienen was die Leute da für Crap kaufen ist nicht mehr feierlich


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Dupes? Gibts doch jetzt schon. Zuhauf. Gestern Abend mal pauschal nach Midlevel-Waffen für DH-Twink gestöbert. Einfach nur Zweihand-Armbrust Stufe 40 in der Suchmaske eingestellt, sonst nix. Was kam? 16 Seiten voll mit derselben Legendary-Armbrust. Dann Bogen gesucht und 21 Seiten derselbe Legendary-Bogen. Probier es aus. Und ja, ich spiele auf dem europäischen Server.


Und genau deswegen werde ich auch nicht nutzen, oder sagen wir mal besser so, ich werde dort nichts kaufen.


----------



## Yinj (14. Juni 2012)

Kauft doch lieber jetzt die Dupes für Gold, und verkauft se dann im RMAH DDD.


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Juni 2012)

Ja ein ganz toller Vorschlag. Und dann wird von Blizzard plötzlich der Account gebannt, weil ich sowas verkaufen wollte....


----------



## Yinj (14. Juni 2012)

Wenn du Angst davor hast du wirst gebannt wenn du Dupes von anderen Verkaufst, dann dürften dir doch Dupes egal sein. Die Leute werden doch gebannt


----------



## Fremder123 (14. Juni 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen werde ich auch nicht nutzen, oder sagen wir mal besser so, ich werde dort nichts kaufen.


Dann dürftest Du allerdings auch das Gold-AH nicht nutzen, denn dort sind die Dupes ja schon drin. Ich würde einfach solche Items meiden, die sehr viel im AH sind, gleiche Namen und gleiche Stats haben. Durch die teils abenteuerlichen Zufalls-Stats auf den Items ist das ja recht einfach zu erkennen.


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Juni 2012)

Ich finds eher lustig, was die Leute für Geld raushauen für virtuelle Items, obwohl Blizz schon klar angekündigt hat, das mit dem nächsten größeren Patch Uniques rauskommen, die besser sein sollem, als blaue und gelbe Items.
Außerdem farmt in 4 Wochen eh fast jeder auf Inferno und der Markt wird noch mehr mit Items überschwemmt, die dann garnicht alle im AH verkauft werden können ^^.
Dazu kommt noch, dass die Lagerkapazität einfach wahnsinnig beschränkt ist.
Bei D2 hatte man dann einfach 10 Accounts und hat den ganzen "Scheiß" irgendwo gelagert.


----------



## tanqo (14. Juni 2012)

Ein bisschen Input zum Thema RMAH, sicher ein Extremfall... Hoffe ich...

http://www.neoseeker.com/news/19504-diablo-3-real-money-auction-house-is-up-bids-already-exceeding-200/


----------



## Yinj (14. Juni 2012)

Naja keine Uniques, sondern das Legendarys auch Legendarys sind. Die sollen da einfach "must have" stats drauf haun (z.B. auf ner Faustwaffe kein Int/Str aber zu 100% Dex) und eine große mind. Anzahl.


----------



## Murfy (14. Juni 2012)

tanqo schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Input zum Thema RMAH, sicher ein Extremfall... Hoffe ich...
> 
> http://www.neoseeker...-exceeding-200/



Ich habe schon andere Bilder gesehen.

Jemand der sein Blizzard-Konto schon vorsorglich mit 2000$ aufgeladen hat.
Eine Einhand-Waffe auf Ebay für über 700€.

Es gibt Leute die das bezahlen. Aber ich denke dass (besonders hier in der EU) es eher ein geringer Teil ist und die Preise sich niedrig halten werden.

mfg


----------



## Devil4u (14. Juni 2012)

Das EchtgeldAH ist ein logischer Schritt für Blizzard.
Man überlegt sich doch. entweder machen wir das Geschäft selber, oder Ebay macht es.
Verhindern dass Gegenstände gegen Echtgeld gehandelt werden, wird Blizzard nicht können.
Der einzige Unterschied ist der vereinfachte Zugang. Wer in D2 das Glück hatte eine super Waffe gedroppt zu kriegen, der konnte sie nicht einfach in ein EchtgeldAH stellen.
Der Umweg über Ebay war aber für viele gar kein Thema, es war ja nur ein Game. Jetzt ist das ander, jetzt kann die Person den Gegenstand direkt im Spiel gegen Echtgeld verkaufen.
Das wird dazu führen das diese Funktion auch von mehr Leuten genutzt werden wird.
Richtig gute Waffen werden sich dann eher im EchtgeldAH finden. Gute Gegenstände werden aus dem normalen AH einfach rausgekauft um sie gegen Echtgeld zu verkaufen.


----------



## muffel28 (14. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich denke das viele für mittelmäßige Items 25mio verlangen, wird das Echtgeldauktionshaus ja der volle Erfolg. 

Sarkasmus



Ich finds umsonst. Es gibt sicher leute die das Game 100mal durchspielen aber um echtes Geld Items kaufen find ich schon ganz bescheuert. *G* 


Iwo stand das Blizzard im Echtgeldah keine Gebühr verlangt. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wenn sie sogar bei den Goldgeschäften 15% abziehen. Hallo bei Goldgeschäften 15% ist ja auch lächerlich wenn wir ehrlich sind. 


Die sollten uns Gamern besser mal was bezahlen das wir für Ihre unfähigkeiten (Server, Bugs usw) bei der Stange bleiben und zocken.


----------



## LelouchL (15. Juni 2012)

Ich sehe keine Pro Argumente zum Echtgeldauktionshaus. Die Suchtis suchten noch mehr um bissel Geld zu verdienen, die Trottel zahlen Geld um auch den "überschwerten" Infernomodus noch in diesem Jahrtausend anständig durchspielen zu können und außerdem ist die Welt von Diablo 3 echt winzig klein und ich finde es ist nicht Wert als eine Art Endlosspiel gespielt zu werden. Naja da greife ich lieber zu Sacred2.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Wenn du Angst davor hast du wirst gebannt wenn du Dupes von anderen Verkaufst, dann dürften dir doch Dupes egal sein. Die Leute werden doch gebannt


Eine tolle Logik. Als Vulkanier geboren worden? 



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Dann dürftest Du allerdings auch das Gold-AH nicht nutzen, denn dort sind die Dupes ja schon drin. Ich würde einfach solche Items meiden, die sehr viel im AH sind, gleiche Namen und gleiche Stats haben. Durch die teils abenteuerlichen Zufalls-Stats auf den Items ist das ja recht einfach zu erkennen.


Das tue ich auch nicht. Zumindest nicht bei den 60er lengendären Gegenständen. Keines von denen ist auch wirklich sein Gold wert, solange die Stats nicht aufgebessert werden, was ja lt. Blizzard auch kommen soll.


----------



## Yinj (15. Juni 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Eine tolle Logik. Als Vulkanier geboren worden?



Nein als Buch :OO D


----------



## floppydrive (15. Juni 2012)

Es ist genau die gleiche Sinnlose Diskussion wie bei den Shops in Team Fortress 2, League of Legends, Dota 2 etc.

Wenn jemand Geld reinstecken will soll er das doch tun ich sehe nicht wo das Problem ist, du hast in der Hinsicht kein Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern, nur weil du dir für 500€ Equip kaufst bist du noch lange nicht der Überpro.

Ich finde das RMAH ganz nett, kann meinen ganzen Inferno Kram der so 5-10 Mio Wert ist für etwas Geld verticken und selbiges dann im RL nutzen, mit rumnerden ohne groß Aufwand Kohle machen was will man mehr


----------



## Yinj (15. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DDD


----------



## Murfy (15. Juni 2012)

muffel28 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich finds umsonst. Es gibt sicher leute die das Game 100mal durchspielen aber um echtes Geld Items kaufen find ich schon ganz bescheuert. *G*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Jemand zahlt geht für etwas dass ihm gefällt und ist deswegen ein Trottel? Also sind die Fußball-Fans die sich immer die neusten Trikots, Flagen und was weiß ich was es da gibt Trottel? Jemand der Herr der Ringe mag und sich alles zu diesem Franchise holt ist ein Trottel? Jemand der ständig an seinem Auto schraubt und mit verschiedensten Sachen upgradet ist ein Trottel? Ich könnte das jetzt weiterführen, aber ich denke ihr versteht was ich sagen will.


Nun, wenn man recht überlegt... ja. Sämtliche Beispiele sind sinnfreie Geldverschwendung, ganz pragmatisch gesehen. Aber was tut man nicht alles für ein liebgewonnenes Hobby.^^


----------



## Pyronidas (15. Juni 2012)

Ähm Jemand der an seinen Auto schraubt hat ja was davon er setzt sich rein er fährt damit und wenn ers ordentlich macht hat er ne Wertsteigerung, wer HdR mag und sich Sammlerstücke kauft kann auch rechnen das er da eine gewissen Wertanlage hat. Das selbe für Trikots etc..
ABER wenn jemand 60 Euro fürn Spiel bezahlt und dann noch Geld für die in den 60 EUro bereits enthaltenen digitalen Items investiert, also der hat eindeutig den Schuß nicht gehört. Beim RMAH gehts nicht drumm den Ebaymarkt einzudämmnen, weil dort können Vollpfosten noch andre Vollpfosten um viel mehr Geld bescheissen und Items teurer verkaufen, beim RMAH gehts nur darum die Aktionäre zu stillen. Endlied wird sein das hier genauso eine Blase aufgebaut wird wie bei den Immobilien. Und der Mensch das geltungssüchtige Egoistentier spielt mit weil HAHA GUCKT MICH AN ICH HAB KNETE MIR IS DAS WURSCHT ICH HAB SON GEILES ITEM..keine Wertanlage, nix handfestes mit ner Digitalen (Im Endeffekt Wertlosen) Anlage aber künstlich den Aktienwert Blizzards Aktienwert gepusht^^
Ohja ich liebe unser Finanzsystem xD


----------



## Yinj (15. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Jemand zahlt geht für etwas dass ihm gefällt und ist deswegen ein Trottel? Also sind die Fußball-Fans die sich immer die neusten Trikots, Flagen und was weiß ich was es da gibt Trottel? Jemand der Herr der Ringe mag und sich alles zu diesem Franchise holt ist ein Trottel? Jemand der ständig an seinem Auto schraubt und mit verschiedensten Sachen upgradet ist ein Trottel? Ich könnte das jetzt weiterführen, aber ich denke ihr versteht was ich sagen will.



Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna?

@Pyronidas
Naja, wenn du dir was im RMAH was kaufst hast auch was davon. Nur ist dieses Item kein Gegenstand zum anfassen. Andere geben Geld für Wertpapiere usw aus und dann ohhh Bam "Wirtschaftskrise". Wo ist da das Geld hin?
Die einen finden es Schwachsinnig sich en Item in nem Spiel zu kaufen, die anderen das sich jemand en Turbo oder ne neue Auspuffanlage kauft. Jeder muss selber Wissen was er mit seinem Geld macht und wozu geht man sonst jedentag arbeiten? Damit ich mir von meinem verdienten Geld das Kaufen kann was ich will.
Und das was Blizz an deinem Verkauf verdient ist ja sooo extrem hoch... Die werden sich bestimmt zwei Goldene Nasen dran verdienen und dadurch Arbeitsplätze sichern können.


----------



## Snake202 (15. Juni 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Ähm Jemand der an seinen Auto schraubt hat ja was davon er setzt sich rein er fährt damit und wenn ers ordentlich macht hat er ne Wertsteigerung, wer HdR mag und sich Sammlerstücke kauft kann auch rechnen das er da eine gewissen Wertanlage hat. Das selbe für Trikots etc..



Das sind auch nur potenzielle Wertsteigerungen, die dir keine Garantie geben dass du das ausgegebene Geld wieder beim Verkauf rein bekommst.
Und nichtsdestotrotz ändert das nichts daran, das man sein eigenens Geld immernoch so ausgeben kann, wie man will, ist doch nicht deine Sache was jemand mit seiner Kohle macht.
Du weißt ja auch nie wie viel Geld ein Mensch hat, nicht jeder Zocker ist ein arbeitsloses Kellerkind, das noch bei Mutter zuhause hockt.

Hobby ist Hobby und es ist jedem selbst überlassen, wie viel einem dieses wert ist.
Wenns dich stört benutzt es nicht und fertig, aber ich schätze mal das wär zu einfach für die meisten Leute.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Juni 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Ähm Jemand der an seinen Auto schraubt hat ja was davon er setzt sich rein er fährt damit und wenn ers ordentlich macht hat er ne Wertsteigerung, wer HdR mag und sich Sammlerstücke kauft kann auch rechnen das er da eine gewissen Wertanlage hat. Das selbe für Trikots etc..


Ähm. Wieder mal nicht zu Ende gedacht. Jemand der ein Item für Echtgeld kauft kann auch was davon haben. Er spielt eine Weile damit und verkauft es dann wieder, teurer natürlich als er es gekauft hat. Siehe da, Wertsteigerung vorhanden. Ob er es wieder verkauft kriegt? Nun das weiß man nie. Weder bei Autos, Sammelfiguren, Collectors Editions oder eben der Eislanze des Todes. Kann gut gehen, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Fedaykin (15. Juni 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Ähm Jemand der an seinen Auto schraubt hat ja was davon er setzt sich rein er fährt damit und wenn ers ordentlich macht hat er ne Wertsteigerung, wer HdR mag und sich Sammlerstücke kauft kann auch rechnen das er da eine gewissen Wertanlage hat. Das selbe für Trikots etc..
> ABER wenn jemand 60 Euro fürn Spiel bezahlt und dann noch Geld für die in den 60 EUro bereits enthaltenen digitalen Items investiert, also der hat eindeutig den Schuß nicht gehört. Beim RMAH gehts nicht drumm den Ebaymarkt einzudämmnen, weil dort können Vollpfosten noch andre Vollpfosten um viel mehr Geld bescheissen und Items teurer verkaufen, beim RMAH gehts nur darum die Aktionäre zu stillen. Endlied wird sein das hier genauso eine Blase aufgebaut wird wie bei den Immobilien. Und der Mensch das geltungssüchtige Egoistentier spielt mit weil HAHA GUCKT MICH AN ICH HAB KNETE MIR IS DAS WURSCHT ICH HAB SON GEILES ITEM..keine Wertanlage, nix handfestes mit ner Digitalen (Im Endeffekt Wertlosen) Anlage aber künstlich den Aktienwert Blizzards Aktienwert gepusht^^
> Ohja ich liebe unser Finanzsystem xD



Dazu sage ich mal: na und.

Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen. Wie sich sicherlich einige erinnern werden, gab es mal die EUR 700,00 App fürs iPhone die einem nichts, ausser einem Bild eines Rubins auf denm Display gebracht hat. Nichts weiter. Und es gab Leute die sich diese App gekauft haben.

Und selbst wenn jemand EUR 5.000,00 in einen virtuellen Gegenstand investieren möchte, so soll er doch. Darüber zu sinieren wie usinnig das ist, ist quatsch. Wenn jemand Lust und Laune daran hat dermaßen viel Geld in diese Dinge zu stecken, soll er es doch tun. Mir persönlich ist es schnuppe. Im Gegenteil freue ich darüber, wenn jemand mal eben EUR 700,00 in eine nutzlose App investiert, soll er machen, schön, dass er soviel Geld übrig/gespart oder sonstwas hat, dass er sich das leisten kann. Von mir aus.

Sich darüber zu beschweren, ist mühsam und durchaus unnötig. Leben und leben lassen wie ich immer predige. Ihr mögt das Echtgeld-AH nicht, dann ignoriert es. Ihr habt Bock drauf und möchtet euer Geld gerne unter die Leute bringen, dann los.

Ihr solltet anfangen emphatischer werden. Versetzt euch doch auch einmal in die Lage der anderen. Für andere ist es vielleicht reine Geldverschwendung Essen zu gehen oder sich abends in die Kneipe zu setzen und Bier zu trinken. Jeder hat hier verschiedene Ansichten. Bedenkt das doch auch mal....


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Juni 2012)

Naja momentan ist die das Echtgeld AH noch mit total schwachsinnigen Preisen drin und auch im normalen AH scheinen die Preise massiv hochgegangen sein.
Ich denke mal das in 2 Wochen sich das beruhigt hat, wenn die Leute merken, dass nicht jeder dämliche Ring 250 Euro wert ist .

Es scheint auch so, als ob die Leute massig Items gehortet haben um auf das RMAH zu warten und jetzt den Markt total überschwemmt haben :>.


----------



## Murfy (15. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Naja momentan ist die das Echtgeld AH noch mit total schwachsinnigen Preisen drin und auch im normalen AH scheinen die Preise massiv hochgegangen sein.
> Ich denke mal das in 2 Wochen sich das beruhigt hat, wenn die Leute merken, dass nicht jeder dämliche Ring 250 Euro wert ist .



Ohne jetzt wieder das Thema "Diablo 3 ist ein MMO" anzustoßen will ich einfach mal das AH mit dem aus WoW vergleichen. (mit anderen habe ich lieder keine bis kaum Erfahrung)

Es ist immer so:
- Etwas neues ist das (Neue Mats mit einem neuen Add-On. Neue herstellbare Items. Neue rar-drops. etc.)
- Die Preise sind hoch, wenn nicht sogar unverschämt hoch.
- Zeit vergeht.
- Jeder hat das meiste was er brauch und die Items werden nicht mehr so stark benötigt wie vorher.
- Preise sinken.

Genauso läuft es hier in Diablo ab. In ein paar Wochen sind die Preise akzeptabel.
Und in ein paar Monaten vielleicht sogar so richtig billig.

Preise entstehen durch Angebot und Nachfrage. Das Angebot ist derzeit klein und die Nachfrage groß = hoher Preis.
Doch das Angebot steigt (Immer mehr Spieler kommen vorran im Spiel) und die Nachfrage sinkt (viele haben ihre Sachen bereits) = die Preise sinken.

mfg


----------



## Uratak (15. Juni 2012)

Vorteil:

- Spieler die wenig Zeit haben und im RL genug Geld über Arbeitsstunden verdienen können sich passende Ausrüstung leisten. Dadurch wird das Spiel kein HartzIV Powergame.
- Jeder kann entscheiden ob er das Teil nutzen will oder nicht. Neben RMAH gibt es noch das Normale AH und wer seiner Sammellust die Laune nicht nehmen will der lässt es ganz bleiben.



Nachteil:

- HartzIV Dauerzocker könnten in die Verlegenheit geraten trotz 5 bis 10facher Spielzeit nicht die besten Items zu haben.
- Spieler könnten ernsthaft Geld ausgeben, welches Ihnen nicht gehört und sich ggf. unnötig verschulden. Leider ist es häufiger einfach im RL 200€ od. über Kredite 1000€ und mehr aufzutreiben statt sich aktuell 1.000.000 Gold in Diablo zu farmen.
- Alle Flame Kiddys die entweder nicht genug Taschengeld haben oder lieber 150€ im Monat für Zigaretten ausgeben kommen nicht an die besten Items.



Folglich bietet das Auktionshaus nur Nachteile bei Leuten denen die Realität unter den Füßen wegrennt. Gute Sache also insgesamt und der Rest geht mal zum Arzt!


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Es ist immer so:
> - Etwas neues ist das (Neue Mats mit einem neuen Add-On. Neue herstellbare Items. Neue rar-drops. etc.)
> - Die Preise sind hoch, wenn nicht sogar unverschämt hoch.
> - Zeit vergeht.
> ...


Der Vergleich ist zwar praktisch, hinkt aber ein wenig. In WoW hast Du feste Werte auf den Items. D.h., die Möglichkeiten seinen Charakter auszurüsten sind begrenzt durch die Loottables. Soviel, wie im gerade aktuellen Content eben angedacht ist. Und man kann gezielt Boss X farmen, der Item Y droppt bis man jenes eben hat. Natürlich kann das eine Weile dauern und in der Zwischenzeit droppen andere Sachen. Aber er hat seinen festen Loottable.

Das geht bei Diablo nicht. Du kannst natürlich auch Boss X farmen, aber niemals wissen was für Items er droppen wird geschweige denn was für Werte diese dann haben. D.h. es kann immer ein besseres Item geben, was dann noch höhere Preise erzielt. Der eigene Charakter ist, im Gegenzug zu WoW, niemals "fertig" equipped, irgendwas lässt sich immer verbessern. In WoW hat man mit ein wenig Glück während des laufenden Contents alle BiS-Items ergattert und dann gibt es in der Tat nichts mehr zu holen. Nicht so bei D3.

Ich würde also mal davon ausgehen, dass sich die Preise eher dann senken werden wenn der Hype um das RMAH nachlässt und sich die Situation wieder normalisiert, als wegen mangelndem Interesse an den Items. Das kann in ein paar Tagen sein oder in Wochen, warten wir mal ab.



Uratak schrieb:


> Dadurch wird das Spiel kein HartzIV Powergame.


Nenn bitte mal ein solches.


----------



## Heynrich (15. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nenn bitte mal ein solches.



WoW. 

Mehr Zeit, mehr Raids, mehr Loot, besseres Equip.
Weniger Zeit, weniger Raids, weniger Loot, schlechteres Equip.

War die Antwort jetzt so schwer?
In Diablo spiel ich meinen Charakter auf 60 und knüppel mir gutes Equip für hart verdiente Euros rein. Da hab ich halt die Chance unterscheiden zu können ob ich Zeit, oder Geld investiere.

Klar, die Antwort ist pauschalisiert und trifft nicht auf alle zu, is mir auch klar, aber ich denke das ist das, was Uratak damit sagen wollte.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Juni 2012)

Heynrich schrieb:


> WoW.
> 
> Mehr Zeit, mehr Raids, mehr Loot, besseres Equip.
> Weniger Zeit, weniger Raids, weniger Loot, schlechteres Equip.


Ist das so? Nach meiner Erfahrung laufen die Foren seit Jahren in Tränenmeeren über, dass doch alles so leicht ist, kaum mehr Zeit kostet und der Loot am Instanzeingang liegt. Man dreht sichs halt immer so wie mans braucht, nicht wahr?


----------



## Murfy (15. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Uratak schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dadurch wird das Spiel kein HartzIV Powergame.
> ...


Ich glaube Uratak will damit einfach sagen was auch viele denken aber meist stillschweigend hinnehmen. In Spielen wo Zeit die nötigste Resource ist sind viele der "guten" Spieler Arbeitslose (Ich habe keine persönliche Erfahrung, dennoch kenne ich genug Geschichten von anderen Leuten die sowas kennen), Schüler oder Studenten. Diese haben einfach eine Menge Zeit und können die ins Spiel investieren, während Leute die arbeiten gehen und nebenbei noch Familie haben kaum Zeit dafür haben und nun können sie mit Hilfe des RMAH ein wenig dieser Zeit ausgleichen.
Es gibt nunmal Leute die wollen das Spiel einmal durchspielen (Diablo auf Inferno töten) um es dann beisseite legen zu können, denen aber für sowas halt die Zeit fehlt.

mfg

EDIT:


Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ist das so? Nach meiner Erfahrung laufen die Foren seit Jahren in Tränenmeeren über, dass doch alles so leicht ist, kaum mehr Zeit kostet und der Loot am Instanzeingang liegt. Man dreht sichs halt immer so wie mans braucht, nicht wahr?


Und ich erwähne nochmal. Ich bezweifel dass der Großteil dieser Personen die sind die Arbeit und Familie haben.

mfg


----------



## Heynrich (15. Juni 2012)

Nach meiner Erfahrung beschränkt sich das in den Foren verbreitete Tränenmeer auf immer wieder die selben wenigen aufmerksamkeitssüchtigen Spieler und spiegelt keinesfalls die gesamte Community wieder. In meinem Freundeskreis sind wir in Wotlk nicht weiter als bis Boss 4 gekommen, und in Cata nicht mal einen Raid angegangen. Und wir haben, jedenfalls im Rahmen unserer Möglichkeiten, schon gut gesuchtet. Aber irgendwann ist man an einem Punkt angelangt, wo die Personen mit mehr persönlicher Freizeit weit an einem vorbeiziehen. Das ist nunmal so.

Ich hab kein Problem damit. Das gelgentliche Zocken macht mir Spass und ich komme damit klar, dass andere weiter kommen als ich. 
Ob ich das RMAH selbst nutzen wollen würde, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn eine gute Waffe 200 Euro kostet. Mehr als 20 Euro würde ich für ein Item nicht ausgeben =)


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Juni 2012)

Raiderfolge und Equipment ist kein Indikator für Zeit.

Man kann mit 3 Stunden in der Woche mit seinem Charakter genauso erfolgreich sein wie im täglichem Spiel.

Ja, das aufequippen geht schneller, wenn man immer seine 1000 Tapferkeitspunkte abholt oder gerade zu Beginn 10 Instanzen am Stück läuft. Genauso funktioniert der Progress oftmals besser, wenn mehr Zeit investiert wird. Das ändert aber nix daran, das man auch mit nur begrenzten Mitteln jedes Ziel erreichen kann. Und damit meine ich NICHT "in der Unendlichkeit".


----------



## Heynrich (15. Juni 2012)

Erfolg und Fortschritt sind immer mit Zeit verbunden, die darf man nicht außen vorlassen. Steigt die Zeitvariable ins Unendliche, hat jeder einen Superchar. 
Es geht aber um fest definierte Zeitabschnitte. Wie zum Beispiel die Zeit von den ersten Raids bis zum nächsten Content Patch. 
Mit weniger Spielzeit, wie du sagst 3 Stunden die Woche, wird man in dieser Zeitspanne definitiv weniger erfolgreich sein, wie im täglichen Spiel.


----------



## Uratak (15. Juni 2012)

In welchem Spiel Zeit ein treibender Faktor für Erfolg ist?

Wie meine Vorposter schon sagten WoW aber im Grunde betrifft dies alle MMO´s in denen es Progress orientierte Raids gibt. Natürlich wird dann häufig nachgepatcht - dennoch sollte man einfach mal nur in die Bewerbungsforen eben dieser Gilden schauen und man findet schnell den jetzt etwas überzogenen Satz "Bei neuem Content solltet ihr 2 Wochen Urlaub haben und auf sämtliches reales Leben verzichten"

Somit ist Zeit der Maßstab des Erfolgs ... den auch in World First Kills geht es nicht darum wer ihn schöner legt sondern eben schneller und dazu gehört wie in allen Games neben Skill auch häufig der Loot bzw. das Dropluck. Je besser die Items desto eher liegt der Boss.

Somit wird in D3 der Endcontent nicht den Dauerzockern vorbehalten sondern jeder hat die Chance an Items zu kommen. Dies ist unter anderem ein Pro Punkt in dem Spiel - meiner Meinung nach!

Ich finde es persönlich mies, Leute die 60 Stunden in der Woche buckeln Content vorzuenthalten wie in WoW. Frag mal Schichtdienstler wie es mit deren Zeit und Erfolg aussieht ... das RMAH könnte hier eine Lösung sein!

Ich bezweifel, dass Spieler mit dem selben "Skill" den selbern Fortschritt in einem angemessenen Zeitrahmen erreichen, wenn Spieler A 24/7 spielt und Spieler B nur am Wochenende 2-3 Stunden. Spieler A beendet D3 erfolgreich nach 3 Wochen während Spieler B dann beim Erscheinen von D4 fertig ist ...


----------



## garak111 (15. Juni 2012)

(Ironie an
Wenn ich eine Waffe gegen EURONEN erwerbe, gibts da eigentlich einen Kaufvertrag? Ist das BGB gültig oder werden vom Verkäufer abweichende AGB mitgeteilt. Ansonsten stellt sich juristisch die Frage: Wer trägt denn eigentlich die Folgekosten. Also, mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand verstehe ich, dass bei Zuschlagen mit der Waffe auf Mobs, die Waffe langsam stumpf wird (Haltbarkeit verliert) und ich die normalen Wartungen durchführen muss, aber: Warum muss ich für die Waffe noch was bezahlen, wenn ich sterbe. Wäre ja so, wenn ich als Erbe alle Gegenstände des Erblassers reparieren müsste??? Diese Kosten sehe ich als Garantieleistungen, die gesetzlich vom Verkäufer zu tragen sind, außer er würde schriftlich dies ablehnen, sprich, dass man darauf hingewiesen wird, dass Folgekosten zu tragen sind, die nicht vom Verkäufer übernommen werden.. Und dies gilt ja schließlich für 2 Jahre. Also liebe Verkäufer denkt an die die Folgekosten, oder macht Kaufverträge.

Die Grenzen fürs EGAH sollten wirklich erhöht werden. 10 Slots a EUR 250,00 sind ja nur 2.500,00 EUR.  Wir leben doch in der sozialen Marktwirtschaft. Angebot <-> Nachfrage. Wieso werden die Verkaufspreise beschnitten. Evtl. kauft ein Dummkopf einen Kopf (ohne Gehirn) für 25.000 EUR. Oder gar für 2,5 MIO EUR. Warum noch Lotto spielen. Bei Diablo 3 kann man schneller Millionär werden.
(Ironie aus)


----------



## Uratak (15. Juni 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> (Ironie an
> Wenn ich eine Waffe gegen EURONEN erwerbe, gibts da eigentlich einen Kaufvertrag? Ist das BGB gültig oder werden vom Verkäufer abweichende AGB mitgeteilt. Ansonsten stellt sich juristisch die Frage: Wer trägt denn eigentlich die Folgekosten. Also, mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand verstehe ich, dass bei Zuschlagen mit der Waffe auf Mobs, die Waffe langsam stumpf wird (Haltbarkeit verliert) und ich die normalen Wartungen durchführen muss, aber: Warum muss ich für die Waffe noch was bezahlen, wenn ich sterbe. Wäre ja so, wenn ich als Erbe alle Gegenstände des Erblassers reparieren müsste??? Diese Kosten sehe ich als Garantieleistungen, die gesetzlich vom Verkäufer zu tragen sind, außer er würde schriftlich dies ablehnen, sprich, dass man darauf hingewiesen wird, dass Folgekosten zu tragen sind, die nicht vom Verkäufer übernommen werden.. Und dies gilt ja schließlich für 2 Jahre. Also liebe Verkäufer denkt an die die Folgekosten, oder macht Kaufverträge.
> 
> Die Grenzen fürs EGAH sollten wirklich erhöht werden. 10 Slots a EUR 250,00 sind ja nur 2.500,00 EUR.  Wir leben doch in der sozialen Marktwirtschaft. Angebot <-> Nachfrage. Wieso werden die Verkaufspreise beschnitten. Evtl. kauft ein Dummkopf einen Kopf (ohne Gehirn) für 25.000 EUR. Oder gar für 2,5 MIO EUR. Warum noch Lotto spielen. Bei Diablo 3 kann man schneller Millionär werden.
> (Ironie aus)



Selbst für Ironie ist das Schwachsinn ... wenn die Waffe zerbrechen würde beim ersten Schlag wäre es ein Garantiefall - Ja. Die Waffe reparieren zu müssen weil sie abgenutzt wird im Kampf fällt wohl eher unter "zu erwarten". Kaufst ja auch nicht nen Satz neue Reifen, hast 2 Jahre Garantie in denen die Dinger auch halten und beschwerst Dich dann, dass die sich abnutzen weill Du täglich 600km Autobahn fährst. Wäre etwas Hirnverbrannt oder?

Erben hat nichts mit einem Kaufvertrag zu tun!

Die Grenzen können gerne auf 200 Slots oder mehr erhöht werden. Faktisch werden die wenigsten Leute Waffe für 250€ kaufen - hier stehen die Chancen wirklich so hoch wie ein Lotto Gewinn!

Grundsätzlich hast Du aber Recht. Sollte es möglich sein täglich Waren im Wert von rund 70 Ero zu verkaufen, käme man auf ein Brottogehalt von knapp 2000€ davon ab gingen dann die "Blizzardsteuern" von 300€ und der Verkäufer freut sich über einen Steuerfreien Betrag von 1700€. Dabei ist die tägliche Summe von 70€ keine Unsumme. Gehen wir von 10 Items in zwei Tagen aus, so muss jedes Item 14€ einspielen - dies ist bei weitem nicht unrealistisch für jemanden, der 10-16 Stunden am Tag in Diablo unterwegs ist.


----------



## DeathDragon (15. Juni 2012)

Das RMAH war einer von Blizzards grössten Fehlern. Nicht weil Leute sich für echtes Geld dort equipen können, oder weil Blizzard böse ist und geldgierig...

Vor weniger als einer Woche gab es noch Bugs mit denen man Items dupen(verdoppeln) konnte. Blizzard hat den Bug zwar gefixt, aber denkt ihr es gibt keine weiteren Bugs? Wenn irgendwer wieder im grossen Umfang Items dupliziert und diese ins RMAH stellt, bricht das ganze zusammen. Blizzard kann zwar rausfinden, welche Items dupliziert wurde aber was dann?
Spieler x kauft sich für 250.- Euro eine Waffe. Die Waffe ist ein Duplikat und Blizzard löscht diese aus dem Spiel. Der Spieler wird auf die Barrikaden gehn und sein Geld zurück wollen. Aber wie will Blizzard das Geld zurückkriegen, wenn der bnet Account des Auktionserstellers schon leer ist. Oder was macht Blizzard, wenn plötzlich irgendwelche Bnet Accounts gehackt und geplündert werden? Der Authenticator bietet zwar eine gewisse Sicherheit, aber ist nicht Perfekt. Es wird auch mit Authenticator die Möglichkeit geben Accounts zu hacken. Beispielsweise mittels einer Man in the middle Attack, Fakewebseiten etc. Bei eBanking kontrolliert jeder dreimal ob die Seite wirklich richtig ist, aber beim Battle.net hat bestimmt noch keiner das Zertifikat angeschaut, bzw wusstet ihr überhaupt dass es auf der battle.net Homepage ein Zertifikat gibt? Traut ihr Blizzard so stark wie eurer Bank?


----------



## Theopa (15. Juni 2012)

Uratak schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hast Du aber Recht. Sollte es möglich sein täglich Waren im Wert von rund 70 Ero zu verkaufen, käme man auf ein Brottogehalt von knapp 2000€ davon ab gingen dann die "Blizzardsteuern" von 300€ und der Verkäufer freut sich über einen Steuerfreien Betrag von 1700€. Dabei ist die tägliche Summe von 70€ keine Unsumme. Gehen wir von 10 Items in zwei Tagen aus, so muss jedes Item 14€ einspielen - dies ist bei weitem nicht unrealistisch für jemanden, der 10-16 Stunden am Tag in Diablo unterwegs ist.



Und in welcher Welt sind 1700€/Monat steuerfrei? Wenn man es einen Monat lang macht ok, sobald es etwas länger wird ist man schnell bei "gewerblich" angelangt und macht sich eventuell sogar strafbar wenn man es nicht meldet...


----------



## garak111 (15. Juni 2012)

@ uratak:
Mein oberer Post war wirklich ironisch gemeint, nun schalte ich die Ironie aber aus:
Ich habe begl. dem EGAH einiges an Magenkribbeln und die sehen wie folgt aus:

1. juristische Probleme
   Stichwort Geschäftsfähigkeit
   bis 7 Jahre unfähig
   7-unter 18 beschränkt geschäftsfähig
   ab 18 unbeschränkt
   so steht es im BGB

   Was ist also wenn ein 17 jähriger von mir einen Gegenstand kauft oder ich von ihm kaufe?
   Könnten die Eltern das Rechtsgeschäft rückgängig machen?
   Was ist wenn meine Tochter (6 Jahre) im EGAH von jde was kauft. (loggt unter meinem Account ein. Darf sie das überhaupts, hab ich was verpeilt mit der Aussichtspflicht, etc etc.
   Halt einfach Fragen, die sich bei mir auftun.

   Erweitertes Rückgaberecht bei Käufen im Internet??

2. steuerrechtliche Probleme
   Also garntiert ist die Veräußerung von virtuellen Gegenständen nicht steuerfrei. Zumindest sind im im EStG unter § 3 keine Ausnahmen diesbezüglich aufgeführt. Wenn du in den Wald gehst und Pilze sammelst, die du im Internet
   an den meistbietesten verkauft, ist din Gewinn ja auch nicht "steuerfrei". Warum sollten virtuelle Gegenstände anderes beahndelt werden. Auch, daß du nicht mal das Verüfgungsrecht über den Gegenstand dem Käufer überträgst,
   dieses verbleibt ja bei Blizzard, verschaffst du dem Käufer ein Nutzngsrecht. 
   Wer wirklich mtl. größere Summen an EURONEN mit Diablo verdient, sollte unbedingt steuerechtlichen Beistand suchen. Ich unterscheide mal ein paar Fallgruppen

   a) und die wird es auch geben Hartz IV Empfänger
      monatliche Hinzuverdienstgrenze EUR 100,00

   b) bereits regülär im Arbeitsverhältnis stehende bzw. Selbstständige, die bereits den Grundfreibetrag in der Einkommensteuer mit anderen Einkünften verbraucht haben
      jegliches gewerbliches Einkommen führt zu einer Einkommesnteuerbelastung. (Freigrenze ggf. EUR 500,00 aber nur ggf.)

   c) Schüler , Studenten oder  ledige Hausfrauen bzw. -männer
      bedingt duch den Grundfreibetrag und andere Freibeträge in der Einkommensteuer müssten so rund 10.000 EUR jährlich verdient werden, damit Einkommensteuer anfällt.
      ABER: wer als Schüler ein monatliches Einkommen über EUR 345 erzielt, verliert die Familienkrankenversicherung durch die Eltern.

   Die eigene Arbeitszeit darf nicht als Kosten vom Gewinn abgezogen werden. 

Das Verkaufen von gefarmten Items hat überhaupt nichts mit einem Lotteriegewinn zu tun, der wirklich stuzerfrei ist. Wer aber im Großen das EG-AH betreiben will, sollte sich wirklich rechtlichen Beistand suchen.
Unwissenheit schhützt keinesfalls vor Strafe. Und bitte nicht vergessen, die Finanzverwaltung kann über Blizzard kann klar an die private Anschrift kommen. Die Veräußerung in EUR wird Blizzard auch irgendwo festhalten und ist
für die Fnazverwaltung verwertbar. Ich hatte schon Fälle in der Kanzlei, wo jdm im über Ebay immer wieder Waren veräußert hat, mit einem netten Schreiben des Finanzamtes, es sollten die Einkünfte erklärt werden.
Nicht falschverstehen, wer da mal ab und zu ein paar Items verkauft, wird sicherlich nicht großartig Erklärungsbedarf bei den Behörden bekommen. Aber wer da einen Gegenstand nach den anderen verkauft und da wirklich mtl. einen netten Hinzuverdienst hat, sollte sich Rat einholen sonst wird das gejammere groß.

Solltest du Quellen besitzen, die von einer Steuerfreiheit ausgeht, wäre ich um diese dankbar. Bei mtl. 2000,00 EUR würde auch noch Umsatzsteuer anfallen und ggf. sogar noch ein bisschen Gewerbesteuer.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Juni 2012)

Für den Battle.Net-Account muss man volljährig sein. Alle Geschäfte laufen über den Account. Wenn Eltern ihren Kindern erlauben, solche Geschäfte zu machen, sind auch die Eltern mit dran.


----------



## Oníshanu (15. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön...So wie ich das sehe werden die Gold-Preise im normalen AH nun teils teils inflationär ansteigen sodass normale Spieler wie ich sich kein einziges Item durhc normales Spielen mehr leisten können^^
Das treibt wiederum die Erfolgssuchenden in das RMAH. Vielleicht wird es nach einiger Zeit günstiger mit dem Echtgeld(für mich ohne belang ich boykottier sowas) aber wer sich eigentlich nur freuen kann ist Blizzard, da sich die faulen Hardcoregamer keinen Paypal-Account zulegen werden wollen/keine Kreditkarte besitzen. Recht schlau ausgedacht dieses System...


----------



## Darkhyper (15. Juni 2012)

So da habt ihr was zum lesen und Streiten wenn ihr wollt     Ps.: Quelle BGB und Wikki.   

Und die dann sagen Eltern haften für ihre Kinder siehe unten   ...... LG @ all

Kinder sind &#150; je nach Alter und Entwicklung unterschiedlich intensiv &#150; zu beaufsichtigen. Die Aufsichtspflichtigen (Eltern, Kindergärtner, Lehrer) haften für die Folgen von Schaden stiftendem Verhalten der Kinder, wenn sie eine ausreichende Aufsicht nicht belegen können (§ 832 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BG: der Satz „Eltern haften für ihre Kinder&#147; ist also in seiner Verkürzung falsch: richtig ist, dass Eltern nur dann haften, wenn ihre Kinder einen Schaden anrichteten, der bei gehöriger Aufsicht unterblieben wäre.

Kinder unter 7 Jahren 

Geschäftsunfähigkeit 

Minderjährige, die das 7. Lebensjahr nicht vollendet haben, sind geschäftsunfähig (§ 104 Nr. 1 Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuch (BG).

Wer geschäftsunfähig ist, hat nicht die rechtliche Macht, Willenserklärungen wirksam abzugeben oder selbständig Rechtsgeschäfte zu tätigen, zum Beispiel Verträge zu schließen oder zu kündigen. Er benötigt einen gesetzlichen Vertreter.

Kinder unter 7 Jahren können nach deutschem Recht in einem Rechtsgeschäft gleich welcher Art nur als Bote tätig werden, sie übermitteln also auch bei Alltagsgeschäften nur eine Willenserklärung ihres gesetzlichen Vertreters. Letzteres können die Eltern oder ein alleinsorgeberechtigter Elternteil oder ein Vormund sein.

Auch müssen Willenserklärungen anderer, wie Kündigungen, an den gesetzlichen Vertreter des Geschäftsunfähigen zugehen, damit diese wirksam werden (§ 131 BG.

Minderjährige ab 7 Jahren 

Beschränkte Geschäftsfähigkeit 

Beschränkt geschäftsfähig sind Minderjährige vom vollendeten 7. bis zum vollendeten 18. Lebensjahr (§ 106 BG. Die meisten Rechtsgeschäfte, die beschränkt Geschäftsfähige schließen, sind schwebend unwirksam, wenn sie nicht mit Einwilligung des gesetzlichen Vertreters (in der Regel die Eltern) geschlossen werden. Die Eltern können dem Rechtsgeschäft jedoch auch nachträglich zustimmen, d. h. genehmigen (innerhalb von 14 Tagen) (§ 183, § 184 BG.

Vorteilhafte Rechtsgeschäfte 

Von diesem Grundsatz gibt es jedoch einige Ausnahmen. So sind z. B. Willenserklärungen, die rechtlich lediglich vorteilhaft sind (§ 107 BG , wie beispielsweise die Annahme von bestimmten Schenkungen, auch ohne Zustimmung wirksam.

Ferner können Minderjährige wirksam Geschäfte eingehen, die sie mit Mitteln bewirken, die ihnen zu diesem Zweck oder zur freien Verfügung vom gesetzlichen Vertreter oder mit dessen Zustimmung von Dritten überlassen worden sind („Taschengeldparagraph&#147;, § 110).

Einseitige Willenserklärungen 

Einseitige Willenserklärungen (zum Beispiel eine Kündigung), die ohne vorherige Zustimmung (= Einwilligung) des gesetzlichen Vertreters erklärt werden, sind immer unwirksam und können auch nicht durch Genehmigung wirksam werden. Dies gilt jedoch nicht, wenn die Erklärung nur rechtliche Vorteile bringt, wie zum Beispiel die Mahnung, die als geschäftsähnliche Handlung den gleichen Regeln unterliegt.

Teilgeschäftsfähigkeit 

Den Begriff der Teilgeschäftsfähigkeit kennt das Gesetz selbst nicht, er wurde durch die Rechtsprechung und Rechtslehre entwickelt. Der Minderjährige ist insoweit für einen bestimmten Lebensbereich als voll geschäftsfähig anzusehen.

Teilgeschäftsfähig ist der beschränkt Geschäftsfähige, dem der gesetzliche Vertreter gemäß § 112 BGB den Betrieb eines Erwerbsgeschäfts gestattet hat. Dies gilt jedoch nur für Rechtsgeschäfte, die der Geschäftsbetrieb mit sich bringt. Willenserklärungen des beschränkt Geschäftsfähigen sind insoweit wirksam. Die Ermächtigung zum Betrieb des Erwerbsgeschäfts durch den gesetzlichen Vertreter ist aber nur mit Genehmigung des Familiengerichtes (§ 1645 BG bzw. bei einem Vormund des Familiengerichts möglich (§ 1823 BG.

Die Ermächtigung ist auch für Dienst- und Arbeitsverhältnisse (das gilt nicht für Berufsausbildungsverhältnisse, da diese keine Dienst- oder Arbeitsverhältnisse sind) möglich (§ 113 BG. Willenserklärungen des Betreffenden, die auf Eingehung, Aufhebung oder Durchführung eines solchen Verhältnisses gerichtet sind, sind dann wirksam. Ist der gesetzliche Vertreter ein Vormund, benötigt er für die Einwilligung die familiengerichtliche Genehmigung (§ 1822 Nr. 6, 7 BG.

In Bereichen des öffentlichen Rechtes ist für Minderjährige ab einem bestimmten Alter eine Teilgeschäftsfähigkeit (dort Handlungsfähigkeit genannt) eingeführt worden. So sind im Bereich des Sozialrechtes Minderjährige ab dem vollendeten 15. Lebensjahr handlungsfähig (§ 36 Erstes Buch Sozialgesetzbuch). Im Ausländerrecht ist die Handlungsfähigkeit mit Vollendung des 16. Lebensjahres gegeben (§ 80 Aufenthaltsgesetz). Das gleiche gilt für das Asylverfahren (§ 12 Asylverfahrensgesetz).

Volljährige ab 18 Jahren 

Unbeschränkte Geschäftsfähigkeit 

Da das BGB grundsätzlich alle Menschen als voll geschäftsfähig einstuft, regelt es nicht konkret den Eintritt der vollen Geschäftsfähigkeit, sondern deren Ausnahmen in § 104, § 106 BGB. Die unbeschränkte Geschäftsfähigkeit wird somit mit Vollendung des 18. Lebensjahres (Volljährigkeit, § 2 BG erreicht. Damit ist zugleich Prozessfähigkeit gegeben (§ 51 ZPO).

Geschäftsunfähigkeit wegen psychischer Beeinträchtigung 

Geschäftsunfähig sind jedoch neben Minderjährigen unter sieben Jahren auch Personen (gleich welchen Alters), die sich in einem Zustand krankhafter Störung der Geistestätigkeit befinden, der die freie Willensbestimmung ausschließt und seiner Natur nach nicht nur vorübergehend ist. Willenserklärungen geschäftsunfähiger Personen sind nichtig, also rechtlich unwirksam. Die Regelung findet sich in § 104 BGB.

Soweit noch kein gesetzlicher Vertreter vorhanden ist, wird dieser als Betreuer vom Betreuungsgericht bestellt § 1896 BGB.

Geschäftsunfähig sind häufig Personen mit geistiger Behinderung, mit bestimmten psychischen Krankheiten und bei schwerer Suchterkrankung:
 Demenz (z. B. Alzheimersche Krankheit, vaskuläre Demenz oder senile Demenz)
 geistige Behinderung, wie z. B. Minderbegabung
 Schizophrenie während der akuten Erkrankungsphase oder bei schwerem chronischen Verlauf
 Alkoholkrankheit (siehe: Korsakow-Syndrom) oder Drogenmissbrauch, wenn infolge der Sucht bereits schwerwiegende cerebrale Veränderungen eingetreten sind
 Manie, wenn die Person sich in einer akuten manischen Phase befindet

Die Geschäftsunfähigkeit ist für Außenstehende nicht immer erkennbar. Das Gesetz schützt nicht den guten Glauben an die Geschäftsfähigkeit des Geschäftsgegners, da der Schutz eines nicht unbeschränkt Geschäftsfähigen Vorrang hat. Das bedeutet, dass abgeschlossene Verträge auch dann unwirksam sind, wenn die Geschäftsunfähigkeit des Vertragspartners nicht erkennbar war. Ob letztlich tatsächlich Geschäftsunfähigkeit vorlag, kann nur in einem Gerichtsverfahren verbindlich festgestellt werden. Hierzu werden regelmäßig Sachverständigengutachten zum Gesundheitszustand des Betroffenen zum Zeitpunkt des Rechtsgeschäftes eingeholt, z. B. auch aus Akten des Betreuungsgerichtes anlässlich einer Betreuerbestellung. Die Beweislast liegt bei dem, der Geschäftsunfähigkeit einwendet.

Partielle Geschäftsunfähigkeit 

In der Rechtsprechung wird die partielle &#8722; auf ein bestimmtes Gebiet bezogene &#8722; Geschäftsunfähigkeit allgemein anerkannt. Sie liegt dann vor, wenn eine psychische Störung sich auf einen bestimmten Bereich bezieht, in dem der Betroffene z. B. Wahnvorstellungen entwickelt hat, sich aber im Geschäftsleben ansonsten „normal&#147; gebärden kann.

Relative Geschäftsfähigkeit 

Demgegenüber lehnte die Rechtslehre eine "relative Geschäftsfähigkeit" ab, die sich darauf bezieht, dass Rechtsgeschäfte unterschiedlich schwierig sein können (z. B. geringfügiger Barkauf ggü. Grundstückskauf) und sonst Geschäftsunfähigen einfachere Rechtsgeschäfte einsichtig sein können. Mit dem zum 1. August 2002 eingefügten § 105a BGB sind aber solche "einfachen" Geschäfte des täglichen Lebens nunmehr für wirksam erklärt worden.

Geschäfte des täglichen Lebens 

Nach dem genannten § 105a BGB sind auch bestimmte Rechtsgeschäfte, die durch Geschäftsunfähige getätigt wurden, als rechtswirksam anzusehen. Es handelt sich dabei um Alltagsgeschäfte mit geringwertigen Mitteln, soweit Leistung und Gegenleistung erfolgt sind. Ratenzahlungskäufe sind somit nicht erfasst. Eine Vermögensgefährdung für den Geschäftsunfähigen darf durch ein solches Rechtsgeschäft nicht entstehen. Eine Parallelregelung für Betreute mit Einwilligungsvorbehalt ist in § 1903 Abs. 3 Satz 2 BGB enthalten.

Sonderfragen der Geschäftsfähigkeit 

Bei fehlender Ehefähigkeit (§ 1304 BG oder Testierfähigkeit (§ 2229 Abs. 4 BG handelt es sich um Spezialfälle der Geschäftsunfähigkeit. Mangelnde Geschäftsfähigkeit führt zugleich zur Prozessunfähigkeit (§ 51, § 52 ZPO).

Abschluss von Heimverträgen 

Besonderheit: seit dem 1. August 2002 sind Heimverträge, die von Geschäftsunfähigen abgeschlossen werden, als rechtswirksam anzusehen, soweit bereits gegenseitig Leistungen erbracht wurden (bisher § 5 Nr. 12 Heimgesetz), jetzt § 4 WBVG.

Einwilligungsvorbehalt 

Die Regeln über die beschränkte Geschäftsfähigkeit gelten auch für Volljährige unter Betreuung, soweit ein Einwilligungsvorbehalt (§ 1903 BG angeordnet wurde.

Internationales Privatrecht 

Die deutschen Vorschriften über die Geschäftsfähigkeit werden in Deutschland nur auf Deutsche angewendet. Ausländer werden in Gemäßheit mit der Rechtsordnung ihres Heimatlandes geschäftsfähig (Art. 7 EGBG. Dies gilt auch, wenn die Geschäftsfähigkeit durch Heirat erweitert wird. Wird der Ausländer eingebürgert, entfällt jedoch eine einmal erworbene Geschäftsfähigkeit nicht mehr, wenn er nach deutschem Recht nicht geschäftsfähig wäre.

Im deutschen Recht wird, zunächst nach Altersstufen, zwischen der Geschäftsunfähigkeit, der beschränkten Geschäftsfähigkeit und der vollen (unbeschränkten) Geschäftsfähigkeit unterschieden.


----------



## Darkhyper (15. Juni 2012)

Ich denke das sollte einen Teil abklären was Recht und Unrecht ist .


----------



## Oníshanu (15. Juni 2012)

Meines Erachtens ist so was eh nicht wirksam wenn etwas ohne der Genehmigung/Einstimmung der Eltern von deren Kreditkarte gekauft wird


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem EGAH hatte ich ja schonmal damals angesprochen .
Generell ist das eigentlich eher eine Art von Flohmarkt, wo man alte Dinge verkauft.
Aber auch da gibts mit Sicherheit Grenzen, was man Steuerfrei dazuverdienen darf.



> Meines Erachtens ist so was eh nicht wirksam wenn etwas ohne der Genehmigung/Einstimmung der Eltern von deren Kreditkarte gekauft wird



Ok dann geht der Gegenstand zurück und wer zahlt die 15% Verkaufsgebühr ?
Oder noch besser...
Der paddelige 12 Jährige schmeißt das Teil auf den Boden, weil er ein UNGLAUBLICHES Angebot von jemandem dre parfaktus dutsch spracht erhalten hat und es wird im "geklaut".
Wer ersetzt dann was ?


----------



## Fremder123 (16. Juni 2012)

Heynrich schrieb:


> In meinem Freundeskreis sind wir in Wotlk nicht weiter als bis Boss 4 gekommen, und in Cata nicht mal einen Raid angegangen. Und wir haben, jedenfalls im Rahmen unserer Möglichkeiten, schon gut gesuchtet. Aber irgendwann ist man an einem Punkt angelangt, wo die Personen mit mehr persönlicher Freizeit weit an einem vorbeiziehen. Das ist nunmal so.


Ich weiß wie das jetzt klingt, aber es ist wirklich absolut wertfrei gemeint. Die von Dir genannten Fakten haben nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit der Spielzeit zu tun, sondern eher mit spielerischem Vermögen. Seit WotLK wird alles teils bis ins Lächerliche vereinfacht. Wer da noch sagt er ist nur so und so weit gekommen aus "Zeitmangel", der nimmt dieses Argument eher als Vorwand für "wir waren halt nicht gut genug". ICC der Debuff auf den Bossen. T11-Content etwas knackiger, aber auf normal generft. Feuerlande (T12) nhc UND hc generft. DS wiederum der steigende Debuff auf den Bossen. Nein, liebe Freunde, hinter "um da voranzukommen braucht man viel Zeit" könnt ihr euch heutzutage nicht mehr verstecken.

Ich nehme mich mal selbst als Beispiel: Ich gehe ganz normal Vollzeit arbeiten. Habe 2 Kinder und eine liebende Frau. Komme also ausschließlich abends, wenn die Kinder schlafen, zum spielen. Unser Raid fand folglich 2x (in Worten zweimal) die Woche abends statt, je 19:30 bis 22:30 Uhr. Ganz normale Zeiten, wird jeder hier zustimmen müssen. In WotLK haben wir trotz dieser wenigen Zeit ICC 11 von 12 hc + alle Drachenerfolge (10er) geschafft. Und da war einiges dabei was recht knackig war (Sindragosa hc oder beim LK der Geistererfolg *würg*). Jetzt, bevor ich mit WoW aufhörte (Mai) DS hc 6/8. Rücken sah auch gut aus, hab ich aber mittendrin mit raiden aufgehört.

Und wir sind allesamt keine sonderlich perfekten Spieler, teils eher im Gegenteil. Ihr seht, Spiele wie WoW haben nichts mehr mit viel Zeitaufwand zu tun. Verabschiedet euch von den Sichtweisen aus Classic, wir haben 2012.


----------



## Sassicaia (16. Juni 2012)

Ein "interessanter" man bin ich IMBA Thread für WOW.
Thema verfehlt, setzen 6.

Und bei WOW gibt es das Echtgeld AH auch, da heist es halt noch Ebay.


----------



## Darkhyper (16. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mich mal selbst als Beispiel: Ich gehe ganz normal Vollzeit arbeiten. Habe 2 Kinder und eine liebende Frau. Komme also ausschließlich abends, wenn die Kinder schlafen, zum spielen. Unser Raid fand folglich 2x (in Worten zweimal) die Woche abends statt, je 19:30 bis 22:30 Uhr. Ganz normale Zeiten, wird jeder hier zustimmen müssen.




Jop bei mir Exakt das gleiche Dienstags und Donnerstags um genau zu sein   .




Fremder123 schrieb:


> und eine liebende Frau




Sagt die bei dir auch immer, wenn man mal 2 Abende zockt. "Zitat Frau: DU ZOCKST ZU VIEL ! " ? LG


----------



## Uratak (16. Juni 2012)

Doofe Frage: Geld was man einzahlt landet ja auf dem B-Net-Acc und gehört somit Blizzard?

Wenn ich von meinem Acc welcher ja im Endeffekt Blizzard gehört etwas von einem anderen Blizzard Acc kaufe mit im Grunde deren Geld für einen virtuellen Gegenstand - verdient im Grunde doch nur Blizzard und zwar an der Transaktionsgebühr oder nicht? Weil eigentlich tauscht Blizzard Geld und ein Item zwischen zwei Acc´s die im Grunde auch ihnen gehören?


----------



## Darkhyper (16. Juni 2012)

Uratak schrieb:


> Doofe Frage: Geld was man einzahlt landet ja auf dem B-Net-Acc und gehört somit Blizzard?
> 
> Wenn ich von meinem Acc welcher ja im Endeffekt Blizzard gehört etwas von einem anderen Blizzard Acc kaufe mit im Grunde deren Geld für einen virtuellen Gegenstand - verdient im Grunde doch nur Blizzard und zwar an der Transaktionsgebühr oder nicht? Weil eigentlich tauscht Blizzard Geld und ein Item zwischen zwei Acc´s die im Grunde auch ihnen gehören?



Du kannst unten auf Paypal umstellen. Dann bekommst du es ausgezahlt


----------



## LelouchL (16. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Geld investieren will, soll er das tun. Keiner wird dadurch benachteiligt, ihr habt alle noch das Spiel und das selbe Spielerlebnis, außer dass da irgendwo ein RMAH ist das ihr benutzen *KÖNNT*.
> mfg



Das Thema war Pro und Kontraargumente fürs Echtgeldauktionshaus und nicht was DU denkst, ab wann man ein Suchti oder Trottel ist da ist mir deine Meinung oder die ziemlich weit hergeholte Beispiele recht egal.

Es zu tollerieren ist kein Pro Argument fürs AH. Außerdem betrifft das AH so oder so doch jeden! Da die Lootqualität ans AH angepasst ist, man bekommt bereits für wenig Gold Equip was viel besser ist als das gedroppte. Und im Gegesatz zu anderen Spielen wie Sacred2 oder D2 bekommt man komischerweise in D3 wirklich zu 99,9% nur mist gedroppt, na das liegt ganz bestimmt nicht am AH gell? Wers glaubt..


----------



## Fremder123 (16. Juni 2012)

Darkhyper schrieb:


> Sagt die bei dir auch immer, wenn man mal 2 Abende zockt. "Zitat Frau: DU ZOCKST ZU VIEL ! " ? LG


Sie hat sogar bis vor einer Weile selbst hier und da gespielt und war auch im Raid aktiv. Insofern bin ich in der Hinsicht (und in allen anderen Sichten natürlich auch *hust*) in der Tat ein "gesegneter" Ehemann.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Juni 2012)

Angeber 


Meine Theorie ist ja (jetzt nich unbedingt auf´s RMAH bezogen sondern eher das für Gold) das Blizzard das meiste davon selber reinstellt. Deshalb sieht man auch nicht wer da was verkauft. Sie kontrollieren den Goldfluss zu reinen Testzwecken. Jetzt machen sie das selbe mit Echtgeld, werden unvorstellbar reich und übernehmen die Weltherrschaft! 

Naja aber mal ehrlich. Wer könnte denn sowas eigentlich kontrollieren? Wenn Blizz die Hälfte der Items aus dem Echtgeld-AH dort selbst plaziert?


----------



## Fremder123 (16. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Meine Theorie ist ja (jetzt nich unbedingt auf´s RMAH bezogen sondern eher das für Gold) das Blizzard das meiste davon selber reinstellt.


So oft wie manche Items mit identischen Werten drin stehen, wäre das gut möglich. Oder Ulvareth war nicht ganz ehrlich und Dupes gibt es in Europa genauso wie auf asiatischen Servern.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Juni 2012)

Wooohoohooo wer weiß 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6T7sGmeHb3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gfreeman (16. Juni 2012)

... vielen Dank für die vielen Pro- und Kontra-Argumente.


Zwei Sachen sind es, die mir seit der Threaderstellung doch ein wenig die Augen öffneten, das Echtgeld-AH doch als negativ anzusehen:


1. Neulich waren wir im Akt 2/Inferno angelangt. Bereits die Mobs waren ultrabrutal schwer und als dann endlich ein gelbes Teil droppte, war es für Stufe 51 ausgelegt - dies noch zu einem Zeitpunkt, als das Echtgeld-AH noch nicht freigeschaltet war. Man hat förmlich den Eindruck, dass "gute Teile" solange zurückgehalten werden, bis das Echtgeld-AH da ist, damit die Kunden dies auch ausreichend "mit Geld anfüttern".



2. Ein Poster hier schrieb mit recht, dass weil man die Namen der Einsteller von Artikeln im Echtgeld-AH nicht sehen kann, wäre dies ein Indiz, dass viele Gegenstände von Blizzard reingestellt werden, also nicht unbedingt alle Waren von Spielern gefunden wurden.



Für mich sind die beiden genannten Punkte zwar keine Fakten, aber dennoch Indizien, dass es nicht unbedingt mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Transparenz bzw. Nachvollziehbarkeit ist nicht gegeben.


Ich für meinen Teil werde den Inferno-Modus erstmal beiseite stellen, evt. noch ne Zauberin hochstellen und dann Diablo, falls sich nichts bessert, erst mal einstauben lassen und hoffen, dass vielleicht das kommende Torchlight 2 die Hoffnungen erfüllt, welche bei Diablo 3 langsam aber sicher untergehen.

So long - nochmals vielen Dank für die kritischen Postings.



Gfreeman


----------



## LelouchL (16. Juni 2012)

Die Südkoreaner machens richtig.



> Südkorea bannt Handel mit virtuellen Gegenständen
> 
> Die Regierung von Südkorea hat einen Bann gegenüber virtueller Gegenstände ausgesprochen, um Goldfarmern und dem Diablo 3 Auktionshaus einen Dämpfer zu verpassen. Das Gesetz sieht eine Strafe in Höhe von 50 Millionen won (Umgerechnet 43.000 Dollar) und eine fünfjährige Gefängnisstrafe vor.
> 
> ...



Man beachte den Satz: 





> Kim Kap-soo, der Kopf des Kulturministeriums, sagte, dass Spiele der Unterhaltung und bildenden Gründen dienen sollte und dass in-game-Handel ein "enormes Hindernis" gegenüber einer "gesunden Spielekultur" sei.



Ganz meine Meinung.

Zumal merkt man dem Spiel an allen Ecken an, dass das komplette Konzept aufs AH ausgelegt ist. Blizzard will die Kassen klingeln lassen, 15%! Transaktionsgebühr spricht da denk ich mal für sich.


----------



## Caps-lock (16. Juni 2012)

Punkt 1 ist reine Paranoia...
Punkt 2 ist reine Paranoia...

Die Einsteller stehen nicht drin, damit sie nicht von irgendwelchen Spinner zugemüllt werden im Sinne von :
Hey du ich nehm dein Item für eine Mio weniger oder zahls mit Paypal damit wir die 15 % umgehen.
Außerdem um Spieler zu schützen, falls Leute mit Items unzufrieden sind.
Wenn Blizz die Items reinstellen wollen würde, dann könnten sie sich Fakeaccounts machen mit beliebigen Namen und es unter diesen einstellen.
Dann würdest du es auch nicht merken ob das ein "echter" Spieler ist oder ein "falscher echter" Blizzardmitarbeiter.



> Für mich sind die beiden genannten Punkte zwar keine Fakten, aber dennoch Indizien, dass es nicht unbedingt mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Transparenz bzw. Nachvollziehbarkeit ist nicht gegeben.



Wie überlebst du nur dein tägliches Leben...



> Zumal merkt man dem Spiel an allen Ecken an, dass das komplette Konzept aufs AH ausgelegt ist. Blizzard will die Kassen klingeln lassen, 15%! Transaktionsgebühr spricht da denk ich mal für sich



Es ist ihr Spiel, niemand ist gesetzlich gezwungen es zu spielen oder Sachen im Real AH zu verticken.
85% echtes Geld sind besser als NICHTS. Ihr solltet euch freuen, dass ihr mit Items durchaus mal das Taschengeld aufbessern könnt.
Das erinnert mich etwas an das Gejammer, als Blizz in WoW Haustiere verkauft hat und davon nur 10% (oder sowas) für wohltätige Zwecke gespendet hat.



> Blizzard will die Kassen klingeln lassen


Auch hier bin ich es echt müßig zu erwähnen, dass Blizzard eine Firma ist, die Geld verdienen möchte.
Menschen arbeiten sozusagen, damit sie Geld bekommen. Ganz ehrlich...
wenn dir 10% Gehaltserhöhung angeboten werden würden, würdest du sie ablehnen, weils unfair ist, dass die anderen nur 2% bekommen ?



> Blizzard will die Kassen klingeln lassen,


Soll das jetzt eine Art von Kritik sein, dass ein Unternehmen Geld verdienen will ?



> Naja aber mal ehrlich. Wer könnte denn sowas eigentlich kontrollieren? Wenn Blizz die Hälfte der Items aus dem Echtgeld-AH dort selbst plaziert?



Und wenn es so wäre, ist es doch egal wer das Geld bekommt oder ?
Vielleicht ist ja der Typ, dem ihr grade die 1200 DPS Waffe abgekauft habt, ein Drogensüchtiger, der von Eurem Geld dann Drogen kaufen geht...
Vielleicht helft ihr ja grade genau diesem Typen sich umzubringen...


----------



## Gfreeman (16. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Punkt 1 ist reine Paranoia...
> Punkt 2 ist reine Paranoia...
> 
> Die Einsteller stehen nicht drin, damit sie nicht von irgendwelchen Spinner zugemüllt werden im Sinne von :
> ...



@caps-lock: hmmh- bin echt sprachlos - Deine Argumente haben in der Tat was Entwaffnendes. Stimmt, auch ich würde 10 Prozent Gehaltserhöhung einstecken!


----------



## LelouchL (16. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt eine Art von Kritik sein, dass ein Unternehmen Geld verdienen will ?



Kommt halt immer auf die Methoden an. Wenn nur an Profit gedacht wird, passieren meist Sachen die jeder Gesunde Menschenverstand verurteilt.

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass viel der Entwicklungszeit dafür draufgegangen ist, das Spielkonzept im Einklang mit dem AH zu bringen. Es soll eben aufjedenfall genutzt werden. D3 ist so konzepiert, dass du ohne gute Items einen Dreck erreichst, und gute Items droppen so gut wie nie, man müsste 10000x irgendwas Farmen um weiterzukommen. Da schafft AH abhilfe . Jede Menge Leute spielen bestimmt nicht zum Spaß sondern nurnoch für Geld. Und es ist kein Esport Spiel wo man durchaus Spaß dran hat UND Geld verdienen kann. Es ist einfach nur ein Farmspiel. Viele Trottel die den schnellen Euro richen verwandeln sich auch hier im Westen in Chinafarmer (Die ja eigentlich so verhasst sind). Was hat man früher gesagt, das Itemgehandle zerstört den Spielspaß? Jetzt wo es legal ist soll es aufeinmal anders sein? Eben nicht, außer den Idioten hat mit dem AH wirklich niemand Spaß. Es gibt nur Trottel die sich auf die schnelle Euros versteift haben und dafür 24/7 spielen und Trottel die tatsächlich echte Euros zücken um weiterzukommen. Und davon gibt es leider jede Menge, wenn hier keine Gesetze wie in Korea durchgehen wird das der Spielkultur definitv Schaden.

Und diejenigen die mit AH nichts zutun haben wollen sind ebenfalls betroffen weil sie ingame schneller im Dreck liegen als sie "scheiß AH" schreien können.


----------



## LelouchL (16. Juni 2012)

dp


----------



## ego1899 (16. Juni 2012)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> 2. Ein Poster hier schrieb mit recht, dass weil man die Namen der Einsteller von Artikeln im Echtgeld-AH nicht sehen kann, wäre dies ein Indiz, dass viele Gegenstände von Blizzard reingestellt werden, also nicht unbedingt alle Waren von Spielern gefunden wurden.



Entweder hat das vorher schonmal jemand erwähnt oder du meinst mich, hab jetzt nich alles gelesen...
Das war jetzt nich wirklich soooo ernstgemeint von mir, ich glaube das selbst nich ehrlich gesagt...

Aber wenn man so will werden dort reine "Daten" verkauft. Daten die von Blizzard einfach produziert werden wenn man so will. Das is auch alles keine öffentliche Plattform und wird daher auch von niemandem überwacht. Also rein technisch eigentlich ne Kleinigkeit, ich wüsste auch nicht wie man es ihnen nachweisen soll...

Allerdings klingt das so nach Verschwörungstheoriengefasel das ich schon selber drüber lachen muss  
Ich suche eigentlich die ganze Zeit nach nem Argument wieso das nich sein kann, aber mir will einfach keins einfallen.
Mir fällt ebenfalls auch keine Möglichleit ein wie man leichter Geld verdienen könnte...

Irgendwie is das alles schon ein bissel komisch... Wurde da eigentlich noch nie drüber nachgedacht? 
Aber das wäre jetzt wirklich schon weeeeit hergeholt da muss man schon ganz schön paranoid sein um sowas zu glauben... 



Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wenn Blizz die Items reinstellen wollen würde, dann könnten sie sich Fakeaccounts machen mit beliebigen Namen und es unter diesen einstellen.
> Dann würdest du es auch nicht merken ob das ein "echter" Spieler ist oder ein "falscher echter" Blizzardmitarbeiter.



Ja das is allerdings war daran hab ich gar nich gedacht ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Allerdings klingt das so nach Verschwörungstheoriengefasel das ich schon selber drüber lachen muss
> Ich suche eigentlich die ganze Zeit nach nem Argument wieso das nich sein kann, aber mir will einfach keins einfallen.
> Mir fällt ebenfalls auch keine Möglichleit ein wie man leichter Geld verdienen könnte...
> 
> Irgendwie is das alles schon ein bissel komisch... Wurde da eigentlich noch nie drüber nachgedacht?



nicht einfach nur das namen fehlen, ich finde auch die generelle suche im AH grauenhaft. die filterfunktionen sind da nicht wirklich das wahre, warum z.b. kann ich nicht generell nach edelsteinen suchen, sondern muss erst einen ganz bestimmten rauspicken und dann auch noch eine menge festlegen :/


----------



## Lari (16. Juni 2012)

Das RMAH ist doch toll, so müssen die Botter nichtmal mehr den Umweg über eBay gehen 


> Für eine möglichst große Ausbeute nutzt er bis zu 100 Accounts mit insgesamt 200 Spielfiguren gleichzeitig. Die kann er selbstverständlich nicht alle per Hand steuern, dafür nutzt er Programme, sogenannte Bots. Sie navigieren die 200 Charaktere durch die Welt von Diablo. Das Sammeln von Goldmünzen läuft so vollautomatisch, sie müssen nur noch an den Mann gebracht werden. Im Schnitt schafft das Team von "Mister Farmer" 50 Millionen Goldstücke in der Stunde, auf Ebay sind die derzeit etwa 250 Euro wert. Pausen kennt das Programm nicht: Es kann 24 Stunden am Tag, sieben Tage die Woche Dämonen schnetzeln. In einer Woche generieren sie so einen Goldberg im Wert von 42.000 Euro, im Monat sind das 168.000 Euro - zumindest theoretisch. Denn all das Gold muss natürlich auch erst an den Mann gebracht werden. Branchenkenner schätzen, dass ambitionierte Diablo-Farmer in den ersten vier Wochen nach dem Start rund 20.000 Euro verdient haben dürften. Das große Aber: Das Benutzen von Bots ist illegal.
> 
> Das Entwicklerstudio Blizzard geht hart gegen die Betrüger vor, in Gamerkreisen werden sie Cheater genannt. Vor wenigen Tagen sperrte das Unternehmen Tausende von Spielern, die verbotene Software verwendet haben, um sich unfaire Vorteile zu verschaffen. Was wie ein großer Erfolg klingt, ist in Wahrheit aber nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein: Im Gespräch mit _stern.de_ schätzt "Mister Farmer", dass es derzeit etwa zehntausend Accounts in Diablo 3 gibt, die ausschließlich Gold sammeln. Zwar habe auch er einige Accounts verloren - der Großteil seiner Figuren könne aber weitersammeln wie zuvor. Blizzards Sicherheitssoftware namens "Warden" ("Wächter") würde nur die kleinen Fische fangen. Die Profis - dazu zählt er sich - erleiden nur geringe Verluste. Zwar rüstet das Unternehmen konsequent auf, doch auch die Gegenseite passt ihre Bots an die neuen Umstände an. Bis ein Account (Wert: 50 Euro) gesperrt wird, hat er ungefähr das Zehnfache eingespielt.



Zitat von stern.de

Vielleicht sollte ich beruflich Umschwenken


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juni 2012)

erinnert mich daran wie ein wow botter auf reddit  mal fragen beantwortet hat. dieser hatte auch mehrere 100 bots laufen und hat am monats ende auch um die 20000&#8364; gehabt ohne dafür auch nur anwesend zu sein. der meinte auch wenn mand as ernsthaft macht, sprich vernünftige bots kauft und keine billigware verwendet da sind am ende einer bannwell wenn überhaupt nur 10 % seiner acc draufgegangen. accounts die er schneller wieder erstellt hat als blizz nachlegen kann

edit: wie schnell sich sone "auch"s fortpflanzen sobald man nur eins im text hat....^^


----------



## ego1899 (16. Juni 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nicht einfach nur das namen fehlen, ich finde auch die generelle suche im AH grauenhaft. die filterfunktionen sind da nicht wirklich das wahre, warum z.b. kann ich nicht generell nach edelsteinen suchen, sondern muss erst einen ganz bestimmten rauspicken und dann auch noch eine menge festlegen :/



Also ich meine das man generell noch weitere "Filterslots" hinzufügen könnte... Oder noch besser; Eine Filterfunktion in dem man angeben kann welcher wert (bzw. welches Attribut) NICHT auf dem Gegenstand vorhanden sein soll...
Wenn ich als Krieger schonmal die rausfiltern kann die Int und Ges. haben dann find ich schonmal ein paar Seiten weniger Müll...


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Juni 2012)

Nochmal 

Die Namen fehlen aus 2 Gründen (vielleicht auch mehr).

1. Blizzard würde enormen Verlust machen, wenn Leute das AH nur als Werbeplattform missbrauchen.
Du stellst ein WIRKLICH gutes Item für 200000 Mio Gold rein hinter dem dein Name steht.
Leute schreiben dich an und wollen es von dir kaufen gegen Echtgeld über Paypal.
Blizz gehen 15% durch die Lappen

2. Verkäuferschutz
Das ganze geht auch umgekehrt. Du stellst ein RICHTIG geiles Item ins AH und jeder (die Hacker) wissen das du das Jahrhundertitem auf deinem Account hast.
Entweder wirst du zu Tode gespammt mit Anfragen oder Phishingversuchen, wahlweise auch bedroht oder sonst was.


----------



## LelouchL (17. Juni 2012)

Joar, was die D2 Itemverkäufer oder die WoW Accverkäufer alles an Morddrohungen von den Chinafarmern bekommen haben, war ja nicht mehr feierlich. Endlich hat Blizzard hier an die Community gedacht!
Und dass Blizzard die 15% durch die lappen gehen könnten ist natürlich auch super logisch, schließlich kann man ja jederzeit das Item wieder aus dem AH entfernen wenn man es reingestellt hat.

Super Gründe


----------



## ego1899 (17. Juni 2012)

Ach Caps-lock... Du und deine schlüssigen Antworten immer, du machst einem auch wirklich alles kaputt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Juni 2012)

wie viele leute vergessen, das item handel, auch über echtes geld zu diablo gehört wie das rote monster mit hörnern.

man findet gute items schon immer nur sehr sehr selten. will man einen perfekt ausgerüsteten char haben, kam und kommt man ums handeln und kaufen nicht herum

man kann jetzt noch d2 items bei ebay für hunderte euro kaufen. das blizz ein stück vom kuchen will ist nur verständlich. wer würde extra geld ablehnen?
das das spiel aufs ah ausgerichtet ist, ist allerdings absoluter blödsinn. das ganze ist eher andersrum, es gab diablo und die leute haben gemerkt das man mit handeln besser vorwärts kommt. daraus hat sich das ah entwickelt.

habe in 5 jahren wow 600€ fürs abo ausgeben. andere leuten rauchen, kaufen sich schuhe oder taschen für hunderte euro, warum nicht ein wenig des eigenen geldes anderen spielern zuwerfen weil sie nen schickes item haben das mich weiterbringt?

es gibt schlichtweg 0 schlüssige argumente gegen ein ah.
blizz müsste itemhandel jeder art komplett unterbinden. also nicht mal mehr nem kumpel das legendäre schild rüberschieben oder hinwerfen was bei mir gerade gedroppt ist und er als barbar gebrauchen kann.


----------



## LelouchL (17. Juni 2012)

Ja ich erinnere mich an die gute alte Diablo 2 Zeit. Ach was ich hab da so wie in D3 nur Schortt gedroppt bekommen, irgendwann kam ich einfach nicht mehr weiter und musste Ebay als Schlüssel für Contentfreischaltung benutzen. Damals hatte ich auch schon ehr "Auktionshaus-Einkaufswut" statt Sammelwut. Sacred 2 wieder das gleiche Spielchen. Die rießige Menge an unnützen Random Stats um die Dropchancen auf gutes Zeug aufs höchste Maß zu reduzieren..wer kennt die nicht. Ja es hat sich überhaupt nichts verändert, wie konnte ich nur so blind sein..

Immerhin hat Blizzard ja gesagt, dass das AH keinen Einfluss auf die Dropraten hat..naja niemand hat eigentlich danach gefragt es ging ehr um die Dropraten von "brauchbaren" Zeugs die Dank 1000x verschiedener Randomstatsmöglichkeiten ehr ein ganz klein wenig seltener als häufiger zu finden sind..aber das ist doch egal..ist das gleiche


----------



## orkman (17. Juni 2012)

ich bin ganz klar fuer das rmah ... ich selbst werde kein geld ausgeben , aber sich nebenbei beim spielen mal 5-10 euro zu verdienen is doch ne schoene sache ... das rmah war fuer mich fast der einzige kaufgrund ... von daher bin ich froh dass es da ist und auch da bleiben wird


----------



## ego1899 (17. Juni 2012)

RMAH als Kaufgrund? Fast der einzige Kaufgrund? Lol das hab ich ja auch noch nich gehört xD


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Juni 2012)

> Joar, was die D2 Itemverkäufer oder die WoW Accverkäufer alles an Morddrohungen von den Chinafarmern bekommen haben, war ja nicht mehr feierlich. Endlich hat Blizzard hier an die Community gedacht!



Würdest du dich wohl fühlen, wenn alle Welt weiß, dass du Items für 2500 Euro auf dem Charakter hast ?
Und ich verbitte mir die Worte im Mund rumzudrehen.
Davon abgesehen gibts leider Spinner die für virtuelle Gegenstände und deren Verluste schon Leute gekillt haben ^^.
Von daher finde ich diesen Verkäuferschutz sehr gut.
Immer wenn es um richtiges Geld geht hört die Freundschaft in Computerspielen ganz schnell auf...


----------



## LelouchL (17. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Würdest du dich wohl fühlen, wenn alle Welt weiß, dass du Items für 2500 Euro auf dem Charakter hast ?



Nein, ich würde mich hart dafür schämen und sämtlichen Selbstrespekt verlieren da hast du recht. In etwa so als würde ich mir in der Öffentlichkeit ein Buffed Magazin kaufen^^



Caps-lock schrieb:


> Immer wenn es um richtiges Geld geht hört die Freundschaft in Computerspielen ganz schnell auf...



Was D3 zu einem richtig guten "Spiel" macht


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Juni 2012)

Also ich kaufe halt nichts im EGAH. Wie ich schon mal schrieb, muss mir Blizzard zu 100% garantieren können, dass es keine Dupes im Spiel gibt und das können sie nicht.
Aber trotzdem habe ich es jetzt mal versucht, dort was zu verkaufen. Insgesamt jetzt ca. 20 Gegenstände, also nicht episches, sondern nur seltene. Teilweise aber mit sehr guten Werten. Ich habe sie so billig reingesetzt, so das ich vielleicht durchschnittlich nur 20-30 Cent an einem Gegenstand verdient hätte. Was ich verkauft habe? *Genau 0,00 Items*.^^
Im Gold-AH habe ich immer bessere Items gekauft, teilweise extrem günstig und die alten abgelegten Teile bin ich meist teurer wieder losgeworden, als die neuen gekostet haben.
Ich habe sowieso den Eindruck, dass 99% der User das EGAH nur nutzen, um das zu verkaufen. Aber kaufen tut wohl so gut wie keiner. Deshalb denke ich, dass die Rechnung von Blizzard hier nicht so ganz aufgehen wird. Klar sie können auch bei wenigen abgeschlossenden Auktionen was verdienen, aber ich glaube, dass es weniger sein wird, als sie gedacht haben.


----------



## floppydrive (18. Juni 2012)

So schon das erste Geld verdient so gehört sich das


----------



## Yinj (18. Juni 2012)

Weil ja Blizzard sooooo extrem viel am RMAH verdienen wird...


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juni 2012)

Naja wenn du überlegst wieviele es scheinbar nutzen und wie viele Spieler D3 generell hat und die Kosten dafür praktisch bei 0 liegen... Joa eigentlich schon...


----------



## Heynrich (18. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich weiß wie das jetzt klingt, aber es ist wirklich absolut wertfrei gemeint. Die von Dir genannten Fakten haben nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit der Spielzeit zu tun, sondern eher mit spielerischem Vermögen. Seit WotLK wird alles teils bis ins Lächerliche vereinfacht. Wer da noch sagt er ist nur so und so weit gekommen aus "Zeitmangel", der nimmt dieses Argument eher als Vorwand für "wir waren halt nicht gut genug". ICC der Debuff auf den Bossen. T11-Content etwas knackiger, aber auf normal generft. Feuerlande (T12) nhc UND hc generft. DS wiederum der steigende Debuff auf den Bossen. Nein, liebe Freunde, hinter "um da voranzukommen braucht man viel Zeit" könnt ihr euch heutzutage nicht mehr verstecken.
> 
> Ich nehme mich mal selbst als Beispiel: Ich gehe ganz normal Vollzeit arbeiten. Habe 2 Kinder und eine liebende Frau. Komme also ausschließlich abends, wenn die Kinder schlafen, zum spielen. Unser Raid fand folglich 2x (in Worten zweimal) die Woche abends statt, je 19:30 bis 22:30 Uhr. Ganz normale Zeiten, wird jeder hier zustimmen müssen. In WotLK haben wir trotz dieser wenigen Zeit ICC 11 von 12 hc + alle Drachenerfolge (10er) geschafft. Und da war einiges dabei was recht knackig war (Sindragosa hc oder beim LK der Geistererfolg *würg*). Jetzt, bevor ich mit WoW aufhörte (Mai) DS hc 6/8. Rücken sah auch gut aus, hab ich aber mittendrin mit raiden aufgehört.
> 
> Und wir sind allesamt keine sonderlich perfekten Spieler, teils eher im Gegenteil. Ihr seht, Spiele wie WoW haben nichts mehr mit viel Zeitaufwand zu tun. Verabschiedet euch von den Sichtweisen aus Classic, wir haben 2012.



Türlich ist das wertfrei gemeint, wie denn auch sonst 

Und selbstverständlich ist es alles einfacher geworden. Ob man's glaubt oder nicht, ich war früher auch MC, ich kenn die Unterschiede gut . Aber wir schweifen hier vom Thema ab. Du hast deine Meinung, ich meine und ich denke dabei sollten wir es belassen.


----------



## Lari (18. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Weil ja Blizzard sooooo extrem viel am RMAH verdienen wird...



Nunja, ich hab bisher nur von einem D3-Spieler (kein Botter) gehört, wieviel er verdient hat am ersten Tag: über 250 Euro. 15% gehen an Blizzard? Man rechne selbst hoch, wieviel das RMAH Blizzard einbringen wird über die Zeit


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. Juni 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Nunja, ich hab bisher nur von einem D3-Spieler (kein Botter) gehört, wieviel er verdient hat am ersten Tag: über 250 Euro. 15% gehen an Blizzard? Man rechne selbst hoch, wieviel das RMAH Blizzard einbringen wird über die Zeit



Ich habe was von 20% gehört..mich selber aber damit nicht auseinander gesetzt, da ich es eine bodenlose Frechheit finde, was Blizz mit dem RMAH macht...


----------



## Heynrich (18. Juni 2012)

Irgendwie sollen ja auch die battle.net server finanziert werden.. ich find die gebühren die blizz da erhebt ganz in ordnung. wenn man was auf ebay oder amazon verkauft muss man auch gut in die tasche greifen. vielleicht sinds keine 15% aber is auch schon viel. 

ich denke eher auch, dass das modell mit den monatlichen abogebühren veraltet ist und man in zukunft primär auf, naja nicht zwangsweise itemshops, aber so was ähnliches zurückgreifen wird. das wird denke ich, auch bei dem neuen mmo von blizz der fall sein, wenns denn irgendwann mal announced wird.

wobei nach den ganzen problem mit d3 freue ich mich nicht mehr so sehr darauf wie früher.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. Juni 2012)

Heynrich schrieb:


> Irgendwie sollen ja auch die battle.net server finanziert werden.. ich find die gebühren die blizz da erhebt ganz in ordnung. wenn man was auf ebay oder amazon verkauft muss man auch gut in die tasche greifen. vielleicht sinds keine 15% aber is auch schon viel.
> 
> ich denke eher auch, dass das modell mit den monatlichen abogebühren veraltet ist und man in zukunft primär auf, naja nicht zwangsweise itemshops, aber so was ähnliches zurückgreifen wird. das wird denke ich, auch bei dem neuen mmo von blizz der fall sein, wenns denn irgendwann mal announced wird.
> 
> wobei nach den ganzen problem mit d3 freue ich mich nicht mehr so sehr darauf wie früher.



Naja..du hast bei ebay, soweit ich des aus meiner Zeit da kenne, ne Auktionsgebühr von einem Euro....das ist bei Blizz ja dann definitiv was anderes. Und die Argumentation, dass die Server finanziert werden müssen, finde ich doch auch sehr fragwürdig. Schlussendlich hat jeder ja schon zwischen 40 und 60 Euro für das Spiel bezahlt.

Aber was ich viel verwerflicher finde ist die Tatsache, dass hier Leute Geld für virtuelle Items bezahlen, die Schlussendlich keinen materiellen Wert besitzen können....sich daran zu bereichern...ist einfach nen Witz...


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Juni 2012)

Was mich am RMAH am ehesten bedrückt, ist nicht etwa der Itemhandel mit echtem Geld. Nein, als "Oldschool"-Spieler seit den frühen Neunzigern ist es der Wandel, der stattfindet. Innerhalb der Diablo-Serie, ich will ja mal die Kirche im Dorf belassen. Früher wurde über Skillungen gefachsimpelt. Über schwere Gegner und wie man an diesen vorbeikommt. Über Spielweisen. Halt schlicht über das Spiel an sich. Jetzt wird fast ausschließlich über das RMAH diskutiert und kaum etwas anderes. Ich verfolge ingame immer mit einem Auge den Allgemein-Chat aus Interesse und auch da gibt es kaum etwas anderes zu debattieren zwischen massenweise Goldseller-Spam und Itemverkäufen.

Schade. Ich hoffe das gibt sich bei Zeiten wieder und es wird sich wieder auf das Spiel an sich konzentriert. Gedanken über Verdienste, Einnahmen und Ausgaben muss ich mir täglich auf Arbeit bzw. überhaupt im "wahren" Leben ständig machen, in einem Spiel möcht ich das nicht auch tun müssen.


----------



## Heynrich (18. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Naja..du hast bei ebay, soweit ich des aus meiner Zeit da kenne, ne Auktionsgebühr von einem Euro....das ist bei Blizz ja dann definitiv was anderes. Und die Argumentation, dass die Server finanziert werden müssen, finde ich doch auch sehr fragwürdig. Schlussendlich hat jeder ja schon zwischen 40 und 60 Euro für das Spiel bezahlt.
> 
> Aber was ich viel verwerflicher finde ist die Tatsache, dass hier Leute Geld für virtuelle Items bezahlen, die Schlussendlich keinen materiellen Wert besitzen können....sich daran zu bereichern...ist einfach nen Witz...



Ebay kassiert noch eine Verkaufsprovision von 9% bzw max. 45 Euro pro Artikel. Für Auktionen ist es glaub ich etwas günstiger, als für Festpreis, hab aber nicht alles im Kopf. Jedenfalls verdienen sie was dran.
Die 40-60 Euro für das Spiel ist wohl eher dazu da, wie bei jedem anderen Spiel auch, für Entwicklung und Vertrieb die Kosten zu decken (und auch Gewinn zu machen).


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. Juni 2012)

Heynrich schrieb:


> Ebay kassiert noch eine Verkaufsprovision von 9% bzw max. 45 Euro pro Artikel. Für Auktionen ist es glaub ich etwas günstiger, als für Festpreis, hab aber nicht alles im Kopf. Jedenfalls verdienen sie was dran.
> Die 40-60 Euro für das Spiel ist wohl eher dazu da, wie bei jedem anderen Spiel auch, für Entwicklung und Vertrieb die Kosten zu decken (und auch Gewinn zu machen).



Hmm..okay...ist schon ne Weile her, dass ich auf ebay was verkauft habe. Bin aber recht sicher, dass das früher nicht so war. Egal 

Dennoch halte ich es nicht für richtig, ein solches AH überhaupt anzubieten. Mal abgesehen vom wirtschaftlichen Aspekt und mehr den Fokus auf den moralischen Aspekt gelegt.
Sicher begebe ich mich da jetzt auf dünnes Eis, aber es gibt, so behaupte ich, genug D3 Spieler, die ihre Finanzen nicht 100% im Griff haben, an falschen Ehrgeiz bei Ruhm in einem Spiel leiden etc.

Diesen Spieler setze ich jetzt also eine Möglichkeit vor die Nase, im Vergleich zu Goldsellern in WoW auch noch völlig "legal", ihr Erspartes für einen Bogen, eine Axt etc. zu verballern. Und wir reden hier ja nicht nur von 50 Cent..sondern von Beträgen im dreistelligen Bereich.
Natürlich gibt es noch die Mechanisemn von PayPal zur Kostendeckung etc. pp. Dennoch glaube ich nicht, dass es ein unbedenklicher Schritt ist, eine solche Möglichkeit zu offerieren.

Dazu dann natürlich die Tatsache, dass es sich, grob genommen, um einen Haufen Bits und Bytes handelt, die schlussendlich beliebig und ohne weitere Auswirkung auf Finanzmärkte rund um den Globus verfielfältigbar sind.


----------



## Yinj (18. Juni 2012)

Haha es haben net nur manche Spieler ihre Finanzen ent im Griff. Da kannst Banken, Firmen und Länder dazu zählen.

Außerdem wenn ein Spieler seine Finanzen net im Griff hat, findet er einen anderen Weg sein Geld auszugeben. Willst du diesen Möglichkeiten auch etwas vorwerfen?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Haha es haben net nur manche Spieler ihre Finanzen ent im Griff. Da kannst Banken, Firmen und Länder dazu zählen.
> 
> Außerdem wenn ein Spieler seine Finanzen net im Griff hat, findet er einen anderen Weg sein Geld auszugeben. Willst du diesen Möglichkeiten auch etwas vorwerfen?



Kann ich genauso, ja. Aber dennoch haben diese anderen "Möglichkeiten" zumindest einen Gegenwert. Natürlich kann man jetzt hier über die Moralität sprechen, einem Hartz IV Empfänger einen Kredit über Tausende von Euros zu geben. Aber ich bin hier im D3 Forum, nicht im Sparkassen oder VR Bank oder bla Forum 

Und im Zuge dessen ist es halt einfach, zumindest in meinen Augen, ein Thema, sich zu Fragen, ob das nicht in ne falsche Richtung geht. Mal völlig befreit von der Thematik, ob das wieder eine Möglichkeit ist, den Spielern mit wenig Zeit zum Spiel einen Weg zu bieten, ihre Items so oder so zu bekommen. Aber wie fadenscheinig ist es denn, Goldseller in WoW zu bannen und zu jagen, im Endeffekt aber nichts anderes selber anzubieten? Und in WoW scheint es, wie ich gelesen habe, ja auch geplant zu sein....


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Aber wie fadenscheinig ist es denn, Goldseller in WoW zu bannen und zu jagen, im Endeffekt aber nichts anderes selber anzubieten? Und in WoW scheint es, wie ich gelesen habe, ja auch geplant zu sein....



Ich denke du hast hier einen guten Punkt angesprochen. Wo zieht Blizzard die Grenze? Auf der einen Seite wird der Verkauf der Spielwährung auf dieser Plattform gedulded, sogar gefördert, auf der anderen Seite werden jedoch diejenigen an den Pranger gestellt die ein derartiges Modell ebenfalls verfolgen. 

Wenn man polemisieren möchte, kann man nun behaupten, dass Blizzard folgende Taktik fährt:

"Wenn ich, Blizzard, es mache, ist es gut. Wenn du, der Goldseller, es machst ist es nicht in Ordnung."

Ein wenig stutzig sollte es einen schon machen....


----------



## Yinj (18. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Kann ich genauso, ja. Aber dennoch haben diese anderen "Möglichkeiten" zumindest einen Gegenwert. Natürlich kann man jetzt hier über die Moralität sprechen, einem Hartz IV Empfänger einen Kredit über Tausende von Euros zu geben. Aber ich bin hier im D3 Forum, nicht im Sparkassen oder VR Bank oder bla Forum
> 
> Und im Zuge dessen ist es halt einfach, zumindest in meinen Augen, ein Thema, sich zu Fragen, ob das nicht in ne falsche Richtung geht. Mal völlig befreit von der Thematik, ob das wieder eine Möglichkeit ist, den Spielern mit wenig Zeit zum Spiel einen Weg zu bieten, ihre Items so oder so zu bekommen. Aber wie fadenscheinig ist es denn, Goldseller in WoW zu bannen und zu jagen, im Endeffekt aber nichts anderes selber anzubieten? Und in WoW scheint es, wie ich gelesen habe, ja auch geplant zu sein....



Also die Bank die einem Hartz IV empfänger en Kredit gibt, würde ich gerne mal sehen. Zumal du dein PayPal Konto mit deinem BNet Konto nur verknüpfen kannst wenn du dein PayPal Konto mit einer Kreditkarte verknüpfst. Welcher Hartz IV Empfänger hat sowas?

Warum Goldseller "gejagt" werden? Weils verboten ist. Ganz einfach. Blizzard will mit sowas vermeiden das jeder damit anfängt mir ihrem Produkt Geld zumachen. Sowas macht nicht nur Blizzrad sondern sehr viele Unternehmen.
"Du willst mit unserer Software Geld verdienen? Wir wollen auch was davon."


----------



## Murfy (18. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Dennoch halte ich es nicht für richtig, ein solches AH überhaupt anzubieten. Mal abgesehen vom wirtschaftlichen Aspekt und mehr den Fokus auf den moralischen Aspekt gelegt.
> Sicher begebe ich mich da jetzt auf dünnes Eis, aber es gibt, so behaupte ich, genug D3 Spieler, die ihre Finanzen nicht 100% im Griff haben, an falschen Ehrgeiz bei Ruhm in einem Spiel leiden etc.


das:


Yinj schrieb:


> Haha es haben net nur manche Spieler ihre Finanzen ent im Griff. Da kannst Banken, Firmen und Länder dazu zählen.
> 
> Außerdem wenn ein Spieler seine Finanzen net im Griff hat, findet er einen anderen Weg sein Geld auszugeben. Willst du diesen Möglichkeiten auch etwas vorwerfen?


und: Ich sehe dort keine moralischen Problem. Blizzard ist (wie hier bereits erwähnt) eine Firma die Geld erwirtschaften will. Wenn manche Leute nicht mit ihrem Geld umgehen können ist das deren Probleme (klingt hart ist aber so) und nicht das von Blizzard.



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast hier einen guten Punkt angesprochen. Wo zieht Blizzard die Grenze? Auf der einen Seite wird der Verkauf der Spielwährung auf dieser Plattform gedulded, sogar gefördert, auf der anderen Seite werden jedoch diejenigen an den Pranger gestellt die ein derartiges Modell ebenfalls verfolgen.
> 
> Wenn man polemisieren möchte, kann man nun behaupten, dass Blizzard folgende Taktik fährt:
> 
> ...


 Ich persönlich finde Blizzard geht hier den einzig wirtschaftlich richtigen Weg. Sie haben ewig gegen Bots und Farmer angekämpft (und sie kämpfen immer noch). Um es nun wenigtsens teilweise legal ablaufen zu lassen entwickeln sie halt Wege um es ins Spiel zu implementieren. So entsteht vielleicht gar ein besserer Handel unter den Spielern und der Einkommensfluss der Botter und Farmer wird gestoppt.
(Gutes Beispiel finde ich da die Werte dich ich zu Release des RMAH in den USA gelesen habe. Dort wurde 1 Mio zu Gold für rund 2,50$ verkauft. Was deutlich weniger war als der Preis auf den Gold-Kauf-Seiten. Vielleicht wird es dadurch irgendwann nicht mehr rentabel für die Farmer.)
Das wirklich große Problem hier dran sehe ich eigentlich nur in den Bots, Hacks, Exploits, etc. die die Ingame "Wirtschaft" zerstören. Alles andere sehe ich als akzeptabel an. Wer seine Sachen selbst "erarbeitet" darf sich dafür auch entlohnen lassen.


Zu den Verschwörungstheorien hier kann ich eigentlich nur lachen. Ein Verwandter studiert in nem kaufmännischen Bereich und hat da (logisch) viel mit Marketing etc. zu tun. Er versucht auch immer in allem was Blizzard macht den Marketing-Grund zu sehen und nicht (wie ich z.B.) den Entwickler-Grund. Dazu kann ich dann leider nur sagen, wir werden es wohl nie wirklich wissen.


Zum jetzigen Stand der Preise (seit das RMAH vor kurzem gestartet ist) kann ich nur sagen:
- die Preise im normalen AH sind meines erachtens nicht gravierend gestiegen, sondern bei manchen Sachen sogar gesunken. (Es erreichen halt auch mehr Leute endlich Hölle/Inferno und somit füllt sich das AH mehr und mehr. (meine Theorie))
- die Preise im RMAH sind lachhaft. Wer es bezahlt soll dies ruhig machen, aber 250€ für ein Item würde ich niemals bezahlen. Ob sich da noch irgendwas auspendelt wir sich zeigen.


Die größte Erwartung habe ich jetzt erstmal an Patch 1.0.3. Wie es dort mit den Drops aussehen und das AH mit den Preisen gespickt sein wird.

Ob das RMAH nun positiv oder negativ ist kann wohl schlussendlich nur jeder für sich sehen. Manche sehen die einen Contra-Punkte als gut an, andere sehen bestimmte Pro-Punkte eher als Contra-Punkte an, wiederrum andere Punkte werden in der Luft zerfetzt weil sie nicht mit der eigenen Meinung übereinstimmen.

Für mich ist es zZ weder gut noch schlecht. Ich werde mir anschauen wie es sich entwickelt und vielleicht im Nachhinein meine Meinung dazu haben.

mfg


----------



## Yinj (18. Juni 2012)

Mal ins RMAH geschaut? Nicht alle 0815 Items kosten 250€. Mal reingeschaut:

Eine Legendary Waffe für meinen Mönch mit relative guten stats (nach Dex, attack speed & Sockel gesucht) hat von 0,00€ Sofortkauf bis ~220e Sofortkauf gekostet. Nein es waren keine Dupes dabei. Nur der Name war gleich, aber die stats Unterschiedlich.
Beim Bieten sah es so ähnlich aus.


----------



## Murfy (18. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Mal ins RMAH geschaut? Nicht alle 0815 Items kosten 250€. Mal reingeschaut:
> 
> Eine Legendary Waffe für meinen Mönch mit relative guten stats (nach Dex, attack speed & Sockel gesucht) hat von 0,00€ Sofortkauf bis ~220e Sofortkauf gekostet. Nein es waren keine Dupes dabei. Nur der Name war gleich, aber die stats Unterschiedlich.
> Beim Bieten sah es so ähnlich aus.



Wenn sich das auf meinen Post bezieht. Ja, ich habe reingeschaut.
Mit dem lachhaft meine ich einfach dass manche Items (die teilweise sogar nichtmal gute Stats habe) für nen Sofortkaufpreis von 250€ und nem Gebotpreis von run 100€ drin sind.
Ich bin mir sicher es gibt auch Leute die es zu gescheiten Preisen reinstellen. Aber danach wollte ich nicht suchen. Am Ende überleg' ich mir noch selbst Geld dafür auszugeben. haha.

mfg


----------



## Yinj (18. Juni 2012)

xD Also wenn im RMAH genauso viele Idioten wie in WoW einkaufen, kannste kack Items wirklich für 250€ verkaufen^^


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> xD Also wenn im RMAH genauso viele Idioten wie in WoW einkaufen, kannste kack Items wirklich für 250€ verkaufen^^



Was natürlich auch eine Geschäftsidee wäre. Einfach auf die Dummheit der Menschen zählen....verlieren kann man da nie.


----------



## Yinj (18. Juni 2012)

Das ist keine Geschäftsidee sondern schon Standard


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Das ist keine Geschäftsidee sondern schon Standard




Und auch hier muss ich dir wieder recht geben. Schön, dass es so einfach ist. In EvE muss man wenigstens noch ein bißchen Hirn benutzen um den Markt zu durchschauen, geschweige denn diesen "auszunutzen"...


----------



## floppydrive (18. Juni 2012)

Habe schon 80€ eingenommen, manche Leute kaufen echt einen scheiß


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Kann ich genauso, ja. Aber dennoch haben diese anderen "Möglichkeiten" zumindest einen Gegenwert.


ach und zigaretten und alk haben einen gegenwert?
außerdem kaufen harzt4 leute keine items, eher der familienvater mit dicker börse am monatsende der abends nach 8h schuften mal ne stunde dämonen töten will.
der item handel findet mit oder ohne rmah statt, blizz will einfach ein stück vom kuchen der mit ihrem spiel verdient wird und das mit gutem recht.

ich bleib dabei, es gibt kein schlüssiges argument das gegen ein rmah spricht.


----------



## LelouchL (18. Juni 2012)

Dann hat der Familienvater ganz offensichtlich nicht verstanden, was den Reiz beim Diablo spielen eigentlich ausmacht. Seine Kinder sind bestimmt auch super glücklich wenn der Papi seine hart verdiente Kohle für Diablo3 Items ausgibt statt es für die Familie zu investieren. Hauptitemkäufer stellen nach meiner Vorstellung ehr alleinstehende Nerds dar die nicht im geringsten etwas mit ihrem Geld anfangen können. Traurige Gestalten eben.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Juni 2012)

hm da müsste man mal ne vernünftige umfrage sehen^^
sicher werden auch ein paar traurige einsame nerds dabei sein. ich vermute das gros aber bei causals mit geld die eben gerne einmal durchkommen wollen und keine zeit zum gold/items farmen haben/nehmen wollen

ala studie: nu 25% der spieler spielen spiele überhaupt durch. 75% hört nach eingen stunden auf


----------



## Murfy (18. Juni 2012)

LelouchL schrieb:


> Seine Kinder sind bestimmt auch super glücklich wenn der Papi seine hart verdiente Kohle für Diablo3 Items ausgibt statt es für die Familie zu investieren.



Und wenn der Vati sein Geld in sein Motorrad oder den Fußball-Club oder was weiß ich steckt ist das im Sinne der Familie? Jeder darf auch ein wenig Geld in sein Hobby stecken, auch wenn es nur digital ist.

Das heutzutage immernoch Leute denken dass digitale Sachen keinen Wert haben verstehe ich nicht. 

mfg


----------



## Sanji2k3 (19. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Und wenn der Vati sein Geld in sein Motorrad oder den Fußball-Club oder was weiß ich steckt ist das im Sinne der Familie? Jeder darf auch ein wenig Geld in sein Hobby stecken, auch wenn es nur digital ist.
> 
> Das heutzutage immernoch Leute denken dass digitale Sachen keinen Wert haben verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> mfg



Dennoch sehe ich im Motorad oder dem Club eine "reale" Investition. Das Motorad bekommt einen neuen Vergaser..oder der Verein neue Trikots etc. 
Die Items jedoch haben einfach keinerlei reelen Wert, da sie schlicht gesagt ohne jegliche Ressourcen erstellt werden können. Sprich ohne Limit reproduzierbar. Ein Maserati, der nur 500 mal gebaut wird, hat einen Gewissen wert X, der sich aus den Materialkosten + der Limitierung + Arbeitsaufwand etc. zusammen setzt.

Bei den Items jedoch gibt es diese Faktoren nicht. Der Preis ist, schlicht gesagt, vollkommen willkürlich ausgedacht und kann in..keine Ahnung...5 Monaten, nur noch bei 2 Euro liegen, wo er heute bei 250 Euro liegt.


----------



## Yinj (19. Juni 2012)

Und welchen Zweck erfüllt der Kauf eines neuen Vergasers, Itemshop, Trikot, Auspuff, Soundsystem, etc. pp.? Richtig, jeder kann sein Ego aufbessern. Für was anderes sind solche 'Hobby Investitionen' sonst gut? Du tust es für dich weil du dir sagst:" Hey sowas brauch ich/möchte ich haben, weil xyz."

Und warum soll en Item was jetzt 150€ kostet in en paar Monaten nurnoch 50€ kosten? Die Stats sind die gleichen und bringen immernoch das gleiche. Dein Item ist 'einzigartig' (außer bei Dupes, von dennen ich nur am Anfang welche gesehen habe).

Nach deiner Argumentation könnte man auch sagen das es Schwachsinnig wäre sich irgendeine Software zu kaufen. Ist auch etwas was nicht 'real' ist. Sind auch nur Bits und Bytes die irgendwo auf deiner Festplatte liegen.


----------



## Murfy (19. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Dennoch sehe ich im Motorad oder dem Club eine "reale" Investition. Das Motorad bekommt einen neuen Vergaser..oder der Verein neue Trikots etc.
> Die Items jedoch haben einfach keinerlei reelen Wert, da sie schlicht gesagt ohne jegliche Ressourcen erstellt werden können. Sprich ohne Limit reproduzierbar. Ein Maserati, der nur 500 mal gebaut wird, hat einen Gewissen wert X, der sich aus den Materialkosten + der Limitierung + Arbeitsaufwand etc. zusammen setzt.
> 
> Bei den Items jedoch gibt es diese Faktoren nicht. Der Preis ist, schlicht gesagt, vollkommen willkürlich ausgedacht und kann in..keine Ahnung...5 Monaten, nur noch bei 2 Euro liegen, wo er heute bei 250 Euro liegt.



Finde ich cool wie du Diablo-Items mit Maeratis vergleichst.

Doch ich sehe die Items eher als was billiges an. Irgendeine Kleinigkeit. Wenn jemand dafür bereit ist 250€ hinzublättern ist das seine Sache. Manche Menschen haben halt das Geld und wissen nicht wohin damit.

Und ich wiederhole:


> Das heutzutage immernoch Leute denken dass digitale Sachen keinen Wert haben verstehe ich nicht.



mfg


----------



## Sanji2k3 (19. Juni 2012)

Naja sicher sind Sachen wie die Trikots, Vergaser etc. fürs Hobby, wenn man es so sehen will. Aber dennoch haben sie einen Wert gemessen am Aufwand. Dürfte ja soweit unbestreitbar sein. Ein Vergaser kostetso und so viel, weil er aus dem und dem Material ist, was Kosten hat etc.

Die Software ist denke ich ein gutes Beispiel. Hier kaufe ich ja quasi, wie du schon sagst, auch etwas "grenzenlos" reproduzierbares. Ich bezahle damit also schlussendlich das Recht, den Etrage der Programmierer nutzen zu dürfen. Einmalig..zumindest meistens^^

Das habe ich, in meinen Augen, mit den 40 - 60 Euro für D3 bereits gemacht. Die Items sind ja quasi bereits im Spiel und vorhanden. Also warum für etwas, dass ich quasi schon "habe", noch mal bezahlen?


Auf deine Frage, warum dein Item den Wert verlieren soll. Keines der Items ist "einzigartig"...niemals. Was passiert also, wenn die Droprate deines Items um, sagen wir 2%, erhöht wird. Mit mal gibt es mehrere Versionen deines Items im AH, was unweigerlich den Preis senkt.

@Murfy War sicherlich ein überspitztes Beispiel. Ich kann auch nen nur drei mal hergestellten Bleistift nehmen, wenn dir das besser passt 
Wie gesagt, wenn es sich um irgendwie Centbeträge handeln würde, hätte ich null Schmerz damit. Aber da es sich ja in Beträgen von 250 bis, was ich gestern gesehen habe, 300 Euro bewegt, ist es schon etwas anderes.
Klar kann man hier sagen, wer das Geld hat. Aber mit Sicherheit gibt es genug, die das Geld eben NICHT habe, aber aus Ehrgeiz, in D3 etwas darstellen zu können, es sich trotzdem kaufen...


----------



## Yinj (19. Juni 2012)

Dein Item ist einzigartig... Der Name eines Items ist der gleiche, aber die stats sind immer verschieden.

Wieso sollte ich für einen Auspuff Geld bezahlen, wenn doch an meinem Auto schon einen habe? Du sagst der Wert eines Gegenstandes wird anhand vom Arbeitsaufwand + Materialkosten berechnet. Nimm für ein Item Zeit + Stromkosten + Internetkosten für den Wert.


----------



## floppydrive (19. Juni 2012)

Deine ganzen Beispiele sind total sinnfrei weil sie nicht greifen.

1. Ein Vergaser kostet nicht nur das Material, du bezahlst auch die Arbeitszeit/Lagerung/Transport usw.

2. Es zwingt dich kein Mensch dazu Geld auszugeben, da du ja so gern das Auto als Beispiel nimmst. Für deinen Maserati gibt es auch viele Teile wie Ledersitze oder nen toller neuer Motor. Dieser ist in der Standard Version aber nicht enthalten aber trotzdem wurden die anderen Teile produziert und existieren.

3. Wert Verfall gibt es in jedem Bereich einer Wirtschaft ob ich nun Elektronik, Essen, Immobilien oder Autos kaufe.


Wer sich in D3 Items kauft um sich selber darzustellen hat eher ein Problem mit sich selber als mit D3. Das D3 RMAH war nur die logische Konsequenz aus den ganzen Probleme mit Trades über Ebay und Konsorten in D2.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (19. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Deine ganzen Beispiele sind total sinnfrei weil sie nicht greifen.
> 
> 1. Ein Vergaser kostet nicht nur das Material, du bezahlst auch die Arbeitszeit/Lagerung/Transport usw.
> 
> ...



Nur weil sie für dich nicht greifen, sind sie nicht sinnfrei  Aber scheinbar hast du auch meine Argumentation entweder nicht wirklich gelesen oder falsch verstanden.

Natürlich hast du überall nen Wertverfall. Beruhend auf mehrern Faktoren. Aber die hast du eben bei D3 Items nicht..da sie vollkommen willkürlich produziert, benutzt, gelöscht werden können...

Natürlich zwingt mich niemand. Würde ich auch niemals machen..da ist mir mein Geld definitiv zu schade. Aber darum geht es auch in meinen Aussagen nicht. Sondern um eben jene Personen, die sich so nen Blödsinn kaufen....


----------



## Yinj (19. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Der Preis ist, schlicht gesagt, vollkommen willkürlich ausgedacht und kann in..keine Ahnung...5 Monaten, *nur noch bei 2 Euro liegen, wo er heute bei 250 Euro liegt*.






Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du überall nen Wertverfall. Beruhend auf mehrern Faktoren. *Aber den hast du eben bei D3 Items nicht*..da sie vollkommen willkürlich produziert, benutzt, gelöscht werden können...



Was jetzt? Haben sie einen wertverlust oder nicht?
Wenn Sie keinen haben umso besser! Ich Kauf mir was für 150€ und es ist nach einem jahr immernoch 150€ Wert! Vielleicht auch mehr! Der Wert der Items hängt vom Markt im Auktionshaus ab! Von nichts anderem. Entweder hast du ein Item was besser ist als die meisten im Ah, oder nicht. Dannach richtet sich der Preis.
Bei allen anderen Gegenständen im realen Leben hast du immer einen werteverlust. Du Kaufst dir heute ein Auto für 25000€ und in 4 Jahren ist es vllt nurnoch 5000€ Wert.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (19. Juni 2012)

Tippfehler korrigiert 

Die Aussage zielte darauf, dass du keine "berechenbaren" Faktoren für den Wertverlust hast. 

Um beim Beispiel des Autos zu bleiben. Hier weisst du, dass dein Fahrzeug mit steigenden Alter weniger Wert sein wird (lassen wir Oldtimer mal außen vor). Aber diese Zeit bewegt sich im Rahmen von Jahren.
Dem gegenüber stehen die Items. Die haben keinen Qualitätsverlust, umso länger sie existieren. Die bleiben quasi neu wie am ersten Tag. Hier hast du als "willkürlichen" Werverfall, dass es mit mal sein kann, das jeder Depp das selbe Item besitzt, da die Droprate geändert wurde. Einfach aus Lust an der Freude.

Sicher richtet sich der Wert des Items nach dem Preis im AH..und der Preis im AH richtet sich nach Angebot und Nachfrage. Und wenn die Nachfrage dadurch gesättigt wurde, dass jeder mit mal dieses eine Item besitzt, stehst du ziemlich blöd da, wenn du davor sagen wir 50€ dafür gezahlt hast.


Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ansich finde ich diese Blizz-Ebay eine interessante Sache. Wenn man davon ausgehen könnte, dass alle User, die sich darin tummeln, auch bewusst damit umgehen können. Und daran habe ich einfach meine berechtigten Zweifel.
Ganz davon abgesehen, dass mich die Scheinheiligkeit von Blizz einfach enorm stört. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte....


----------



## Yinj (19. Juni 2012)

Also nochmal...

Deine Stats aufm Item sind Zufall. Und ich lehn mich mal ausm Fenster und sag das die Anzahl an Items mit dem gleichen Namen, aber unterschiedlichen stats mind so groß ist wie die Anzahl von IPv4 Adressen (4.294.967.296). Kannst ja mal die Wahrscheinlichkeit ausrechnen D


----------



## Sanji2k3 (19. Juni 2012)

Mir ist schon bewusst, dass die Verzauberungen Random sind (was ja immer mal wieder zu Schmunzlern führt, wenn auf nem Witch Doc Mojo Hass-Reg drauf ist^^ )

Aber dennoch denke ich, ist die Argumentation dahinter mehr oder minder verständlich  Ich muss mich jetzt für ein Item hinsetzen und erstmal aus China eine Fuhre "Int-Stat" kommen lassen, damit ich nen Helm mit Int. ins Spiel bringen kann.


----------



## LelouchL (19. Juni 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ich bleib dabei, es gibt kein schlüssiges argument das gegen ein rmah spricht.



Wie wärs damit: Man hat kein Recht darauf die Items zu halten. Soll heißen, Blizzard kann dein Item dir wegnehmen, es entwerten oder sonstwas damit machen. Wenn die Server down gehen oder dein Account gehackt oder gebannt wird, hast du keinen Anspruch auf Schadenserstatz. Du kannst nichts tun, egal wieviel du dafür hingeplättert hast. Es gibt kein "Verbraucherschutzgesetz" für soetwas.


----------



## Fedaykin (19. Juni 2012)

LelouchL schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit: Man hat kein Recht darauf die Items zu halten. Soll heißen, Blizzard kann dein Item dir wegnehmen, es entwerten oder sonstwas damit machen. Wenn die Server down gehen oder dein Account gehackt oder gebannt wird, hast du keinen Anspruch auf Schadenserstatz. Du kannst nichts tun, egal wieviel du dafür hingeplättert hast. Es gibt kein "Verbraucherschutzgesetz" für soetwas.



Um Himmels Willen, worüber diskutieren wir hier?

Jemand möchte gerne EUR 250,00 für einen virtuellen Gegenstand ausgeben? Soll er es doch machen. Wenn du, der gemeine Forenteilnehmer, es unsinnig findet, gerne. Du musst es nicht machen, du musst kein Geld in die Hand nehmen und es investieren, aber lass doch diejenigen Geld zum virtuellen Fenster rauswerfen, wenn sie es möchten.

Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Mir erscheinen auch einige Dinge sinnlos, wie z.B. Geld für Fußballkarten auszugeben, oder irgendwas anderes, es gibt tausende Beispiele. Nicht jeder hat die gleichen Ansichten und die gleichen Wünsche, bzw. Vorlieben. Jeder kann doch mit seinem Geld machen was er möchte. Manche geben EUR 100,00 die Woche für einen Abend in der stickigen Dorf-/Proletendisco aus. Wenn sie Spass daran haben, sollen sie es machen, mir soll es recht sein. 

Und wenn jemand sein gesamtes Urlaubsbudget verpulvert um eine Woche am Ballermann die Sau rauszulassen, soll er das doch tun. Ich würde es nie machen, ich kann es persönlich vielleicht nicht verstehen, aber ich toleriere es.

Und genau dies ist ein Punkt den ich hier vermisse. Die Toleranz. Hier wird groß und breit über die Sinnhaftigkeit eines Echtgeld-AH diskutiert. Warum? Diejenigen, welche das AH nicht nutzen wollen/können/dürfen, schreien immer am lautesten. Warum eigentlich? Weil vllt. Spieler A, welcher sich mal eben für EUR 250,00 ein paar virtuelle Gegenstände kauft, ggf. einen imaginären Vorteil im Spiel hat? Wenn dies der Grund wäre, ist er sehr egoistisch und ich-bezogen.

Wenn euch jedoch die Gesamtsituation stört, dann ignoriert doch einfach das Auktionshaus....

herrje.


----------



## Yinj (19. Juni 2012)

Und wie bringste en Item was auf nem Asia-Server liegt auf nen Eu-Server?


----------



## Fedaykin (19. Juni 2012)

LelouchL schrieb:


> Seine Kinder sind bestimmt auch super glücklich wenn der Papi seine hart verdiente Kohle für Diablo3 Items ausgibt statt es für die Familie zu investieren.



Du setzt hier einfach mal eine "Entweder-oder" Situation voraus. Du setzt voraus, dass der Familienvater sich entscheiden muss, dass er seinen Kinder entweder neue Klamotten kauft, oder seinem Charakter ein neues Item. Das ist doch ausgekochter Blödsinn. Und auch hier gibt es tausende an Gegenbeispielen.

Wie sehen es wohl die Kinder, wenn der Vater sich eine schöne Kiste Wein kauft die er alleine trinkt? Wie sehen es die Kinder, wenn der Vater sich ein neues Golfbag kauft? Wie sehen es die Kinder, wenn der Vater sich "generell" ein neues PC-Spiel kauft? Ich könnte tagelang so weiter machen.

Langsam driftet die Diskussion in eine völlig verdrehte Grundsatzdiksussion ab, in der hahnebüchene Aussagen in den Raum geworfen werden.


----------



## LelouchL (19. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Um Himmels Willen, worüber diskutieren wir hier?



Um Pro und Kontraargumente zum Echtgeldauktionshaus und ich denke das war ein ganz guter Kontraargument gewesen, während du nur von "Lass sie doch machen" sprichst, was aber nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion ist


----------



## Kyrador (19. Juni 2012)

Mich stört am RMAH in erster Linie, dass es nicht als Verdienst angesehen wird und daher keine Steuern zu bezahlen sind. Find ich toll, dass es sicher einige H4-Empfänger gibt, die damit ihr "Einkommen" aufpolieren. Da freut man sich, dass man für die Leute Steuern zahlt und am Ende weniger auf dem Konto hat als die, die daheim sitzen und sich ins Fäustchen lachen...


----------



## Fedaykin (19. Juni 2012)

LelouchL schrieb:


> Um Pro und Kontraargumente zum Echtgeldauktionshaus und ich denke das war ein ganz guter Kontraargument gewesen, während du nur von "Lass sie doch machen" sprichst, was aber nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion ist



Dein Argument, mit dem Familienvater, welcher lieber Geld in virtuelle Gegenstände investiert, anstatt sein hart verdientes Geld in die Familie zu investieren war ein gutes Kontraargument? Sicher? Wirklich? Denk mal darüber nach. Ich habe bereits in meinem Beitrag geschildert aus welchen Gründen ich eben nicht dieser Meinung bin.

Die Tatsache, dass du meine Aussage auf diesen einen Punkt herunterbrichst, zeigt mir in diesem Augenblick, dass du den Kern meines Standpunktes nicht verstanden hast, oder ggf. nicht verstehen willst. Ich weiß nicht was eher zutrifft. Ferner finde ich es müßig die gleiche Meinung immer und immer wieder darzulegen, einfach nur, weil die Aussage missverstanden wird.


----------



## LelouchL (19. Juni 2012)

Da gabs mehrer Arguemente und nicht nur das was dir gerade nicht gefallen hat. Der einzige hier der Aussagen auf einen Punkt runterbricht bist du. Abgesehen davon ist es aber immernoch besser als das was du zu der Diskussion beigetragen hast, nämlich nichts. Abgesehen davon geh ich halt von der Realität aus, beim Beispiel mit dem Familienvater der sein Geld aus dem Fenster rauswirft hat durchaus seinen Halt. Wer der Ansicht ist, dass es nicht der Fall ist hat offensichtlich nicht Verstanden dass das gekaufte einem einem nicht gehört. Oder was würdest du sagen, wenn du ein 250 Euro Headset kaufst und der Hersteller z.B. plötzlich die Qualität des Headsets runterstuft weil es ihnen gerade so gefällt, oder sie es einfach wieder mitnehmen weil sie Pleite gegagen sind.

Aber keine Angst die harte Realität wird schon bald eintreffen, wenn Leute ungeheueres Geld für Waffen mit massig Attack Speed ausgeben. Die werden schon bald lange nicht die Wirkung haben wie vorher. Und spätestens dann wird wenigstens der ein oder andere aufwachen. 

Wenn Leute AH Items kaufen, können sie das Geld auch genauso gut einfach verbrennen, hast wenigstens für eine kurze Zeit etwas wärme produziert.


----------



## DeathDragon (19. Juni 2012)

Edit: Mein Fehler da hat sich wer die Mühe gemacht ne Funktion so schlecht zu beschreiben, dass es sich wie ein Bug las...


----------



## Murfy (19. Juni 2012)

LelouchL schrieb:


> Wenn Leute AH Items kaufen, können sie das Geld auch genauso gut einfach verbrennen, hast wenigstens für eine kurze Zeit etwas wärme produziert.



Die selbe kurzsichtigkeit die einer meinte mir zu sagen ich hätte ihm das Geld geben können ansatt mir D3 zu kaufen da ich davon "genausoviel hätte wie von dem Grafikmonster"...

Denkt nach bevor ihr schreibt.

mfg


----------



## Fedaykin (19. Juni 2012)

LelouchL schrieb:


> Da gabs mehrer Arguemente und nicht nur das was dir gerade nicht gefallen hat. Der einzige hier der Aussagen auf einen Punkt runterbricht bist du. Abgesehen davon ist es aber immernoch besser als das was du zu der Diskussion beigetragen hast, nämlich nichts.



Dann empfehle ich dir den gesamten Verlauf dieses Thread noch einmal durchzulesen....



LelouchL schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon geh ich halt von der Realität aus, beim Beispiel mit dem Familienvater der sein Geld aus dem Fenster rauswirft hat durchaus seinen Halt. Wer der Ansicht ist, dass es nicht der Fall ist hat offensichtlich nicht Verstanden dass das gekaufte einem einem nicht gehört. Oder was würdest du sagen, wenn du ein 250 Euro Headset kaufst und der Hersteller z.B. plötzlich die Qualität des Headsets runterstuft weil es ihnen gerade so gefällt, oder sie es einfach wieder mitnehmen weil sie Pleite gegagen sind.
> 
> Aber keine Angst die harte Realität wird schon bald eintreffen, wenn Leute ungeheueres Geld für Waffen mit massig Attack Speed ausgeben. Die werden schon bald lange nicht die Wirkung haben wie vorher. Und spätestens dann wird wenigstens der ein oder andere aufwachen.
> 
> Wenn Leute AH Items kaufen, können sie das Geld auch genauso gut einfach verbrennen, hast wenigstens für eine kurze Zeit etwas wärme produziert.



Und auch hier wieder der Punkt. Wer bist du zu entscheiden wovon einige Menschen mehr haben? Wenn jemand ein Glücksgefühl dabei empfindet soviel "echtes" Geld in einen virtuellen Charakter zu investieren, dann ist dies doch eine gute Investition für ihn. Es ist nicht an dir zu entscheiden was den Menschen mehr bringt. Es nicht deine Entscheidung, ob ein Familienvater lieber EUR 100,00 für einen virtuellen Gegenstand ausgibt, oder EUR 100,00 für eine Flasche Wein, die der Vater mit der Mutter trinkt, denn davon, und ich wiederhole mich, haben die Kinder auch rein garnichts, der Vater hat lediglich das Glücksgefühl einen tollen Wein getrunken zu haben. Gerade die Aussage über den Familienvater der sein Geld lieber in virtuelle Gegenstände investiert anstatt es seiner Familie zu Gute kommen zu lassen, ist eine polemisierende Aussage, nichts weiter. 



Murfy schrieb:


> Die selbe kurzsichtigkeit die einer meinte mir zu sagen ich hätte ihm das Geld geben können ansatt mir D3 zu kaufen da ich davon "genausoviel hätte wie von dem Grafikmonster"...
> 
> Denkt nach bevor ihr schreibt.
> 
> mfg



Danke


----------



## Yinj (19. Juni 2012)

Lasst doch mal den armen Familienvater! Der kann auch nichts dafür das er sein Geld für alles andere ausgibt. 

Das einem vorgeschrieben wird was man heute Kaufen sollte und was 'unmorlaisch' oder 'unethisch' ist kennen wir ja schon von bekannten Fernsehsender.


----------



## LelouchL (19. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Die selbe kurzsichtigkeit die einer meinte mir zu sagen ich hätte ihm das Geld geben können ansatt mir D3 zu kaufen da ich davon "genausoviel hätte wie von dem Grafikmonster"...
> 
> Denkt nach bevor ihr schreibt.
> 
> mfg



Klar es ist das Gleiche wenn jemand Geld für ein volles Spielprogramm zahlt mit allen Verbraucherschutzgesetzen ausgestattet und über einen reelen Wert verfügt, oder für ein einzelnes Ingameitem wo einfach irgendein Heini ein paar Stats eingetippt hat und dafür keine 20 Sekunden Arbeit hatte. Klar es ist hier zumindest noch legal und jeder kann mit seinem Geld machen was er will, unglaublich dämlich ist es trotzdem, eben aus Gründen die ich mehrfach genannt habe und hier konsequent irgnoriert werden. Aber ich schreibs gern nochmal: 

ES IST WEDER ECHT NOCH GEHÖRT ES WIRKLICH EUCH NOCH HABT IHR IRGENDWELCHE ANSPRÜCHE AUF DEREN FUNKTION. Und jeder Verkäufer lacht sich über euch schlapp wenn ihr sein Ring der Imbaness gerade für 250 Euro gekauft habt. Und noch lustiger wirds, wenn dieser Ring der Imbaness nach dem nächstn Patch plötzlich zum Ring der Noobs geworden ist und ihr überhaupt nichts dagegen machen könnt..Idioten 



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Gerade die Aussage über den Familienvater der sein Geld lieber in virtuelle Gegenstände investiert anstatt es seiner Familie zu Gute kommen zu lassen, ist eine polemisierende Aussage, nichts weiter.


Es ging hier um die mögliche Zielgruppe, und realistisch gesehen hat dieser Familienvater ein geistiges Problem und ist nicht einfach nur Bonze. Immerhin ist die Hauptbevölkerung hier in Deutschland der Mittelstand die es sich nicht unbedingt leisten können mit ihrem Geld rumzuschmeißen wie es ihnen passt, die andere Art von "Familienvater" die Reich sind..werden höchstwahrscheinlich kein Diablo 3 spielen ...also komm mal runter von deinen "allgmeien Theorien" und sehe der Realität ins Auge.


----------



## Fedaykin (19. Juni 2012)

LelouchL schrieb:


> Klar es ist das Gleiche wenn jemand Geld für ein volles Spielprogramm zahlt mit allen Verbraucherschutzgesetzen ausgestattet und über einen reelen Wert verfügt, oder für ein einzelnes Ingameitem wo einfach irgendein Heini ein paar Stats eingetippt hat und dafür keine 20 Sekunden Arbeit hatte. Klar es ist hier zumindest noch legal und jeder kann mit seinem Geld machen was er will, unglaublich dämlich ist es trotzdem, eben aus Gründen die ich mehrfach genannt habe und hier konsequent irgnoriert werden. Aber ich schreibs gern nochmal:
> 
> ES IST WEDER ECHT NOCH GEHÖRT ES WIRKLICH EUCH NOCH HABT IHR IRGENDWELCHE ANSPRÜCHE AUF DEREN FUNKTION. Und jeder Verkäufer lacht sich über euch schlapp wenn ihr sein Ring der Imbaness gerade für 250 Euro gekauft habt. Und noch lustiger wirds, wenn dieser Ring der Imbaness nach dem nächstn Patch plötzlich zum Ring der Noobs geworden ist und ihr überhaupt nichts dagegen machen könnt..Idioten



Langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. Wo, zum Geier, wo ist der Unterschied zu einer....sagen wir mal, und bleiben bei dem Beispiel einer Flasche Wein. Ich habe letztens einen schönen Franzosen für EUR 89,00 EK getrunken. War fantastisch, hat toll zum Essen gepasst, aber was habe ich davon? Nix, überhaupt nix, ausser meine Erinnerung an den tollen, leicht teuren Wein. Er ist weg, futsch, aus ende vorbei.

Und was habe ich bei dem Gegenstand? Genau das gleiche. Ich habe kurzfristig Spass, erfreue mich an dem Gegenstand und habe Spass im Spiel. Wenn, ja wenn aus diesem Gegenstand, bleiben wir bei den Worten, der Ring der Noobs wird, habe ich auch nichts mehr für den Ring. Absolut nichts. Er ist weg, futsch....genau wie die Flasche Wein. Einzig bleibt mir die Erinnerung. Mehr nicht.

Worauf will ich hinaus. Die Betrachtungsweise. Du, mein lieber LelouchL betrachtest dies einzig und allein aus deinem Blickwinkel, ich hingegen möchte die Forenteilnehmer nur ermutigen über den Tellerrand hinaus zu schauen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will hier nicht als Verfechter des Echtgeld-AH dastehen, im Gegenteil, ich werde es boykottieren, dennoch versuche ich mich in die Lage derer zu versetzen die diesen Service nutzen möchten. 

Einfach mal den Horizont erweitern und nicht nur von der Tapete bis zur Wand denken. Es gibt genügend Beispiele für ähnlich gelagerte Investitionen, von denen man nichts hat, ausser eben die Erinnerung an den Augenblick, hat. 

Nehmen wir ein Abendessen in einem Sternerestaurant. Ich kann für EUR 400,00 mit meiner Frau einen Abend essen gehen, ich habe Spass und freue mich. Wunderbar. Für diese EUR 400,00 ernähren sich manche Menschen einen Monat lang. Denn im Endeffekt reicht es ja um "satt" zu werden. Dennoch möchten einige, mich eingeschlossen, gerne mal soviel Geld für ein Abendessen ausgeben...auch wenn man, ausser der Erinnerung an den schönen Abend, nichts mehr im Nachgang hat.

Wenn jede Investition die wir tätigen derart nachhaltig sein muss, dass man "etwas davon hat", könnte man einen Großteil der Investitionen sein lassen.



LelouchL schrieb:


> Es ging hier um die mögliche Zielgruppe, und realistisch gesehen hat dieser Familienvater ein geistiges Problem und ist nicht einfach nur Bonze. Immerhin ist die Hauptbevölkerung hier in Deutschland der Mittelstand die es sich nicht unbedingt leisten können mit ihrem Geld rumzuschmeißen wie es ihnen passt, die andere Art von "Familienvater" die Reich sind..werden höchstwahrscheinlich kein Diablo 3 spielen ...also komm mal runter von deinen "allgmeien Theorien" und sehe der Realität ins Auge.



Aha, ein Familienvater, welcher Geld im Echtgeld-AH lässt, hat ein geistiges Problem? Richtig? Ich bin wieder bei meinem Tellerrand.

Meine Güte, lauft doch bitte nicht immer mit Scheuklappen durch die Welt...


----------



## LelouchL (19. Juni 2012)

Du hängst wohl sehr an deinem Wein. Ein Verzehrgut als Beispiel zu benutzen ist ja auch ganz Füchsig. Dann hast du auch bestimmt keine Probleme damit dir ein Headset für 250 Euro zu kaufen, es dann kurz zu benutzen und wieder dem Hersteller zurückzugeben oder du hättest auch kein Problem damit wenn der Hersteller kommt und sagt dass dein Headset eigentlich zu gut ist und die Qualität ein wenig drosselt?  Wobei selbst da wäre das Geld wohl immernoch besser investiert als in so ein dämliches Diablo 3 Item.

Naja du hast ohnehin wieder mein Argument konsequent ignoriert und ich weiss ganricht wie oft ich es wiederholen muss, dass euere Items weder wirklich existieren, im Gegesatz zu deinem Wein und es auch nicht dir gehört..im Gegesatz zu deinen Wein.




-Scytale- schrieb:


> Aha, ein Familienvater, welcher Geld im Echtgeld-AH lässt, hat ein geistiges Problem? Richtig? Ich bin wieder bei meinem Tellerrand.
> 
> Meine Güte, lauft doch bitte nicht immer mit Scheuklappen durch die Welt...



Die Frage ist, wer hier nicht über den Tellerand schaut. Du verharrst dich in irgendwelche Theorien. Sagst einfach, es ist legal, es ist sein Geld, wo ist das Problem..das gleicht der Weitsichtigkeit im trüben Gewässer. Die Realität ist aber offensichtlich wesentlich komplexer und sieht eben ganz anders aus. Die Hauptziegruppe stellen meiner Ansicht nach die alleinstehende Nerds dar die es nicht zu leben gelernt haben und eben nicht wissen wohin mit ihrem Geld. Trauriger Gestalten eben. Und genau diese plädieren darauf, dass es eben allein Ihre Sache ist. Ist es ja auch, erbärmlich sind sie aber wohl trotzdem, krank vllt. nicht immerhin muss er kaum Verantwortungen tragen. Ein durchnitts-Familienvater dagegen hat meistens eine begrenzte Börse und sollte Wissen dass man mit seinem Geld nicht Luft kauft. Deine Flasche Wein ist da wenigstens ein Gut mit tatsächlichem Wert, auch wenn es nur zum Verzehr gedacht ist. Hier kann man oft von Realitätsentfremdung sprechen.


----------



## Murfy (19. Juni 2012)

LelouchL schrieb:


> Klar es ist hier zumindest noch legal und jeder kann mit seinem Geld machen was er will, unglaublich dämlich ist es trotzdem, eben aus Gründen die ich mehrfach genannt habe und hier konsequent irgnoriert werden. Aber ich schreibs gern nochmal:
> 
> ES IST WEDER ECHT NOCH GEHÖRT ES WIRKLICH EUCH NOCH HABT IHR IRGENDWELCHE ANSPRÜCHE AUF DEREN FUNKTION. Und jeder Verkäufer lacht sich über euch schlapp wenn ihr sein Ring der Imbaness gerade für 250 Euro gekauft habt. Und noch lustiger wirds, wenn dieser Ring der Imbaness nach dem nächstn Patch plötzlich zum Ring der Noobs geworden ist und ihr überhaupt nichts dagegen machen könnt..Idioten
> 
> ...



Wir ignorieren hier nix, sondern bieten wieder und wieder Gegenargumente die du (beleidigend) niedermachst. Und nein, du bietest keine guten Beispiele. Du nennst alles nur schlecht und deine Meinung ist die richtige.

Der Realität ins Auge sehen? Vielleicht solltest du aufhören mit deiner übermässigen Stereotypisierung.

Ja, der großteil Deutschland ist der Mittelstand, aber wenn man ein wenig Hirnmasse hat weiß man wo man sparen kann und dann bleibt auch mehr übrig.

Deine Vergleiche hinken immer so hinterher, dass ich garnicht verstehe wie du da drauf kommst... Ja, mit dem nächsten Patch ist das Item nichts mehr Wert... und? Hätte ich mir damals eine Facebook-Aktie gekauft würde ich mir jetzt verdammt in den Allerwertesten beißen... von nem Spiel-Item hatte ich wenigstens kurzzeitig was und es hat genauso einen Wertverfall. Das selbe gilt für Software und alles mögliche was kurz genutzt wird.

mfg


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Juni 2012)

LelouchL schrieb:


> Naja du hast ohnehin wieder mein Argument konsequent ignoriert und ich weiss ganricht wie oft ich es wiederholen muss, dass euere Items weder wirklich existieren, im Gegesatz zu deinem Wein und es auch nicht dir gehört..im Gegesatz zu deinen Wein.


sie existieren, es steckt arbeit  aka zeit drinne sie zu finden. wenn ich also stunden farme und dafür 1, 2 gute items finde, dann kann ich mir das doch von jedemandem der keine zeit zum stundenlangen farmen hat bezahlen lassen.
klar sind items in d3 im kauf enthalten. du kannst alles selber finden mit genug zeit. zeit ist aber geld und so nutzt eben jener der geld hat nen bruchteil davon um sich zeit zu sparen? is das in deiner welt moralisch so verwerflich?
das ist wie das nachbarskind zu bezahlen das es meinen rasen mäht, ich hab nix davon, in 1 woche is er wieder so hoch wie vorher und das geld is weg. das einzige was ist, ich musss das lästige nicht selber machen.
das patches items verändern udn sie wertloser werden findet man auch im garten, trockenheit, stadt verbietet wässern und schon is der schöne rasen braun und unansehnlich...

das du den vergleich zu anderen genußmitteln nicht akzeptierst ist mit schleierhaft. was ist am 30&#8364; steak oder wein besser? zigaretten? kino? computerspiele? club?
ich bin atm azubi und hab geld für so späße über. seltener als ich es gerne hätte, aber es ist da. ich muss mir halt jeden monat genau überlegen was ich mir gönne. ja ich habe heroes bei lol gekauft. ich kauf mir ab und zu nen spiel, geh ins kino. gönn mir am wochende auch mal was gutes zu essen, obwohl es nudeln für 10c auch tun würden

das du geld für items für dämlich hälst ist zum glück dein gutes recht, aber verlange bitte nicht, das der rest der welt das genauso sieht.

nochmal: itemhandel findet mit oder ohne rmah statt, damit ist bisher immernoch kein argument gegen ein rmah gefallen.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (19. Juni 2012)

Natürlich kann jeder gerne machen was er will, solange er keinen Menschen dabei gesetzesbrechend in welcher Form auch immer schädigt. Dieses Verhalten zu Reklamieren bedeutet aber auch vorausschauendes Denken, Leben und Handeln, sowie dieses bei anderen auch zuzulassen. Jetzt werden wir aber in den letzten Jahrzehnten immer mehr dazu genötigt/erzogen von der Hand in den Mund zu leben. Und ich sehe mit Unbehagen immer mehr Einrichtungen, welche nichts anderes bieten als "ganz kurze gute Gefühle für immer mehr echtes Geld", also nur darauf aus sind für das eigene kurze Finanzglück andere zu schädigen.

... natürlich ist das AH eine logische Konsequenz aus der Gesamtentwicklung. Aber man hätte da einiges über vorausschauendes Denken mit weniger Schaden machen können ...
... man könnte natürlich auch einiges Schädigende im RL abwednen, wenn die schützenden Gesetze auch für den Bürger ausgeführt würden ...

----------------------------------

Ein Hartzer hat beim Geld ein grundsätzliches Problem solange er die Grundgesetzwidigen Pauschalen bekommt. Er darf dieses nicht auf dem Konto belassen. Damit ist er den immer dreister und brutaler werdeneden Dieben noch extremer ausgeliefert oder muß das obwohl es schon wieder Gesetzesbruch ist, zu dem er aus Eigenschutz gewzungen wird das Geld in irgendeiner Form auszugeben. Ob es eine besondere Flasche Wein ist, eine Goldkettte oder ein Gegenstand aus einem Cash-Sop ist dabei egal. Die Goldkette bringt ihm unter Umständen in nächster Zeit den Tod über Raubmord ein, wobei das Heute bei einem Handy/FB ect.  auch schon droht. Die Grenze jemanden aus kurzfristiger Habgier mit Inkaufnahme des Todes zu verletzen ist inzwischen extrem niedrig geworden. Die Entwicklung dahin liegt vor allem an unseren Verwaltern, weil sie die Bevölkerung mit perfiden Mitteln in Großteilen der geschehnisse per Gestzesbruch dazu zwingen von der Hand in den Mund zu leben...


----------



## Hosenschisser (19. Juni 2012)

Pro: Deppen regen sich drüber auf und sorgen somit für Unterhaltung. Das sind mir schon immer die liebsten Fietschers.

Kontra: Durch die 250€-Obergrenze landen die besten Gegenstände doch wieder bei ebay.


----------



## Fedaykin (20. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Wir ignorieren hier nix, sondern bieten wieder und wieder Gegenargumente die du (beleidigend) niedermachst. Und nein, du bietest keine guten Beispiele. Du nennst alles nur schlecht und deine Meinung ist die richtige.
> 
> Der Realität ins Auge sehen? Vielleicht solltest du aufhören mit deiner übermässigen Stereotypisierung.
> 
> ...



Danke. Dann bin ich nicht der einzige der diesen beleidigenden Texte sieht.

KORREKTUR:

Ich hatte gerade erneut angefangen auf die Argumente von LelouchL einzugehen, habe meinen bereits getippten Beitrag jedoch wieder vollständig gelöscht. Warum kann sich hier jeder denken....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2012)

Ich finde das RMAH vollkommen okay.
Wo ist denn das Problem? Ihr könnt doch alle selber farmen.
Es ist ja nicht so das diese Items exklusiv über Geld erhaltbar sind.

Viele tun ja so, als wären diese Items unerreichbar ohne Unmengen an Geld zu zahlen, vergessen aber das sie selber spielen können?


----------



## Yinj (20. Juni 2012)

Irgendwie bekomme ich langsam das Gefühl das einer der Gesprächsteilnehmer als Redakteur bei RT... arbeitet. Dieses "Der kauft sich was im RMAH, der muss Krank sein! Der hat kein Rl der weiß nicht was er tut!" Was kommt als nächstes? "RMAH führt zu Amokläufen!!!"

Und mal so nebenbei:
damit ich mir was im RMAH kaufen kann, muss ich meinen ACC mit Guthaben aufladen. Das geht mit PayPal und mit einer Kreditkarte. Welcher HartzIV Empfänger hat eine Kreditkarte? Bei welchem HartzIV Empfänger sagt PayPal:" Klar kannst du bei uns per Lastschrift bezahlen. Hast doch so viel Geld".
Dein BNet ACC kannst auch nur mit PayPal verknüpfen wenn Lastschrift funktioniert, oder du eine Kreditkarte hast. 
Ja der Familienvater... Wenn er sein Geld für Items ausgibt obwohl seine Familie gerade so noch über die Runden kommt geb ich euch Recht. Das ist etwas was er nicht tun sollte. Aber wenn er sein Geld nicht für ein Item sondern für etwas anderes ausgibt, ist es wieder Inordnung? Der Gegenstand hat einen Wert Yippi dann ist ja alles Okay! Wo ist da der Sinn? Diese Person hat Grundlegend ein Problem, was vielleicht klein anfängt aber immer größer werden kann. Ähnlich wie mit dem Tropfen im Fass. 

Einige Menschen sollten Aufhören anderen Vorzuschreiben was gut und was schlecht ist. Das betrifft nicht nur das Thema hier!


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Ja der Familienvater... Wenn er sein Geld für Items ausgibt obwohl seine Familie gerade so noch über die Runden kommt geb ich euch Recht. Das ist etwas was er nicht tun sollte. Aber wenn er sein Geld nicht für ein Item sondern für etwas anderes ausgibt, ist es wieder Inordnung?


Bei ALDI Bier und Kippen holen, während die Kinder hungrig ins Bett gehen, ist in unserer Gesellschaft halt akzeptierter als die pösen Computerspiele. Find Dich damit ab.


----------



## LelouchL (20. Juni 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> sie existieren, es steckt arbeit  aka zeit drinne sie zu finden. wenn ich also stunden farme und dafür 1, 2 gute items finde, dann kann ich mir das doch von jedemandem der keine zeit zum stundenlangen farmen hat bezahlen lassen.
> klar sind items in d3 im kauf enthalten. du kannst alles selber finden mit genug zeit. zeit ist aber geld und so nutzt eben jener der geld hat nen bruchteil davon um sich zeit zu sparen? is das in deiner welt moralisch so verwerflich?



Es ist nicht der Zeitaufwand sondern der Glücksfaktor der beim Farmen von Items eine Rolle Spielt. Du kannst soviel Zeit aufwenden wie du willst, am Ende musst du einfach nur viel Glück haben.  Diablo 3 ist ein Glücksspiel und nichts dessen Wert du nach verstrichener Zeit messen kannst. Abgesehen davon geht es hier im die tatsächlichen Verdiener, was die für jedes verkauftes Item leisten und nicht um die Kids die jetzt versuchen ihr Taschengeld aufzubessern. Außerdem, ist das farmen von Items nicht das Hauptaugenmerk von Diablo3? Wieso dann die Items kaufen, weil Blizzard die Gegner in Inferno offensichtlich so schwer gemacht hat, dass man ohne Top Gear keinen Fun am Game hat? Und um das Top Gear ohne AH zu kriegen brauchst du soviel Glück dass es kein normaler Mensch, ganz egal wieviel Zeit er aufwendet, es sei denn er verschreibt sich wirklich sein Leben dem Spiel, nicht schafft. Das sollte jeder erwachsene bereits gemerkt haben. Der einzige der auf die Idee kommt etwas gegen echtes Geld zu kaufen ist ein kleines Kind mit der Kreditkarte seines Vaters oder jemand mit ähnliche geringer geistiger Reife. Solche Menschen haben meist Zeit genug. Ihr verharrt euch wie bereits gesagt in irgendwelche Theorien, der Bezug zur Realität wird knallhart außer Acht gelassen.




ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das ist wie das nachbarskind zu bezahlen das es meinen rasen mäht, ich hab nix davon, in 1 woche is er wieder so hoch wie vorher und das geld is weg. das einzige was ist, ich musss das lästige nicht selber machen.
> das patches items verändern udn sie wertloser werden findet man auch im garten, trockenheit, stadt verbietet wässern und schon is der schöne rasen braun und unansehnlich...
> 
> 
> ...



Naja sämtliche Genussmittel sind echt, bestehen aus existierenden Stoffen, und geben einem einem einen echten Geschmack wieder. das Rasenmähen erfordert echte Arbeit, sie ist Messbar hat einen Wert und dient meist einem logischen Zweck. Kannst du das von Diablo3 Items die einfach von einem Computer ausgewürfelt werden auch sagen?


----------



## Murfy (20. Juni 2012)

LelouchL schrieb:


> Naja sämtliche Genussmittel sind echt, bestehen aus existierenden Stoffen, und geben einem einem einen echten Geschmack wieder. das Rasenmähen erfordert echte Arbeit, sie ist Messbar hat einen Wert und dient meist einem logischen Zweck. Kannst du das von Diablo3 Items die einfach von einem Computer ausgewürfelt werden auch sagen?


Du wiederholst dich in diesem Punkt wieder und wieder.

Also machen Softwareentwickler nicht? Ist ja auch nix direkt greifbares. Forschung ist sinnlos? Denn manchmal kommt da auch kein greifbares Ergebnis raus. Marketing ist für die Katz? Mehr als rechnen und Prognosen stellen tun die ja auch nicht, kann ich nich anfassen. usw.

Ich sehe nen größeren Wert in einem Diablo 3 Item als z.B. in einem Fußball. Warum? Ich mag Fußball nicht. Aber dennoch hat es einen Wert. Meine persönliche Werteinschätzung ist dabei völlig irrelevant. Und eins ist hier anfassbar, das andere nicht.

Was du hier machst ist deine subjektive Meinung objektiv zu verpacken und dir selbst noch zu glauben. Schau dir das RMAH nicht nur aus eigener Sicht an, sondern betrachte es auch mit den Augen anderer (Ja ich weiß, dass ist in dieser Ego-Zeit sehr schwer). Dann kannst du Contra- und Proargumente liefern und nicht nur dauerhaft drauf rumhaken dass alles angeblich totaler Mist ist und du der einzige bist der hier Recht hat.
Theorien die hier aufgestellt werden sind nicht alle irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien.




LelouchL schrieb:


> Ihr verharrt euch wie bereits gesagt in irgendwelche Theorien, der Bezug zur Realität wird knallhart außer Acht gelassen.


Nenn mir eine.
Die mit dem Familienvater? Nur weil es bei dir nicht so ist heißt es nicht dass es wo anders nicht genauso ist. (Die Welt endet nicht an den Ortsgrenzen)


Und nochmal, hier will keiner auf dir rumhaken. Das Problem ist dass du von Beginn an einfach nur gegen das RMAH bist und sobald etwas schlüssiges gegen deine Argumente kommt wirst du teils beleidigend und machst das Argument einfach nieder, anstatt einfach ein Gegenargument zu bringen.

mfg


----------



## Darkhyper (20. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin auch Familienvater von 2 Kindern (3. ist unterwegs). Da ich Vollzeit Arbeite und den Rest der Zeit wo ich nicht arbeiten gehe, mich mit und um Haushalt und Familie kümmere, wenig Zeit bleibt somit auch " f a s t" keine Zeit zum Zocken. Mir fehlt für diverse Hobby´s sagen wir mal Fußball oder Co.die ich gerne ausüben würde auch die Zeit. Deswegen hab ich mit meiner Frau z.B. vereinbart das ich Di. und Do. als ausgleich (Floppmoppel Tag mit Heidiklum) zocke . Ich Spiel Diablo gerne mit Kumpels und Man(n) hat Spaß   . Das AH hat einen kleinen Tollen neben Effekt es kommt einbisschen Geld durch meinen Spielspass zusätzlich ins Haus. Ich lass den größten Teil auf das Paypalkonto übertragen und ca. 10 Euro von den Einnahmen gehen aufs Blizzardkonto mit welchen ich dann Freihand habe und im AH selber shoppen kann. Bis jetzt habe ich nur selber das Spiel gezahlt (wobei ich das Geld dafür auch wieder drin habe.) Also ich find das ganze hat alles einen Positiven Nebeneffekt. Spass und Geld zu kombinieren bzw. Spass für den man Geld bekommt (gibt es nicht oft   ) . So mal mein Posting dazu vielleicht nimmt es ein bisschen Luft raus.   LG


----------



## Fedaykin (20. Juni 2012)

Langsam wirds ein wenig affig, oder?



LelouchL schrieb:


> Hauptitemkäufer stellen nach meiner Vorstellung ehr alleinstehende Nerds dar die nicht im geringsten etwas mit ihrem Geld anfangen können. Traurige Gestalten eben.





LelouchL schrieb:


> Es ging hier um die mögliche Zielgruppe, und realistisch gesehen hat dieser Familienvater ein geistiges Problem und ist nicht einfach nur Bonze.





LelouchL schrieb:


> Die Hauptziegruppe stellen meiner Ansicht nach die alleinstehende Nerds dar die es nicht zu leben gelernt haben und eben nicht wissen wohin mit ihrem Geld. Trauriger Gestalten eben. Und genau diese plädieren darauf, dass es eben allein Ihre Sache ist. Ist es ja auch, erbärmlich sind sie aber wohl trotzdem, krank vllt.





LelouchL schrieb:


> Der einzige der auf die Idee kommt etwas gegen echtes Geld zu kaufen ist ein kleines Kind mit der Kreditkarte seines Vaters oder jemand mit ähnliche geringer geistiger Reife.



Merkst du eigentlich noch was?


----------



## Yinj (20. Juni 2012)

Diese beschränkde sichtweise erinnert mich an folgendes :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WcI7wyXQ9U0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist fast die gleiche.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juni 2012)

Naja seht doch allein schon wie Lel das Wort "kleines Kind" benutzt. Ich denke er is auch nich besonders alt. Und die Tatsache das er sich extra angemeldet hat (schätze ich mal wegen den 22 Beiträgen) nur um sich hier so auszukotzen bestätigt das, sowie das Inhaltliche bestätigen das... 

Im übrigen wundert es mich das das hier wirklich eine so lange Diskussion losgetreten hat. So neu is das Thema ja nich, wenn man bedenkt das sowas seit Jahren schon gang und gebe ist, wenn auch über andere Plattformen z.B. Ebay...
Ich kann verstehen das Blizzard da irgendwie mitmischen will und das sollen sie meinetwegen auch. Ich finde sowas wie ein Echtgeld-AH hat in einem Spiel sowieso nichts verloren, aber da es jetzt eigentlich nur offiziell gemacht wurde finde ich persönlich keinen Grund mich da jetzt so drüber aufzuregen. Blizz hat hier ja jetzt nich die Atombombe erfunden oder so...

Wenn man dem ganzen was positives aberkennen will dann kann man sagen das Blizz das ganze jetzt vereinfacht hat und der Itemhandel jetzt bequem für jedermann zuständig ist, ohne jetzt umständlich andere Plattformen nutzen zu müssen...


----------



## Sanji2k3 (20. Juni 2012)

Also ich möchte mich hier definitiv nicht an diese "Alle RMAH User sind Nerds und sind am Leben gescheitert"-Argumentation dran hängen.

Schlussendlich ist es ja richtig, dass Blizz jetzt quasi den Goldseller ins Spiel implementiert hat. Vorher hat man das Gold auf eBay gekauft, jetzt halt im AH.
Mein Schmerz bzw. meine Bedenken liegen auch weniger in der Existenz des AHs selber, sondern viel mehr an der Einfachheit, sich auf Grund dessen zu verausgaben.

Beispiel ist jetzt die Nummer mit dem Nerf der AtkSpeed. Ansich ja alles gut..habe auch ein paar Items dafür im AH gekauft. Sind jetzt weniger effektiv als vorher. Meine Güte..etwas ärgerlich aber passiert. War ja nur ingame Gold.
Stelle ich mir jetzt aber vor, ich habe für 5 Euro eine Waffe gekauft, die extra AtkSpeed bringt, es für 2,50 Euro aber eine andere Waffe gegeben hätte, die z.b. mehr Int. hat und nach hinten raus die selbe DPS Steigerung gebracht hätte, würde ich mich glaube ich, trotz des wirklich lapidaren Betrages, mehr ärgern.

Da würde mich jetzt interessieren, ob es hier irgend eine Art "Käuferschutz" gibt..Umtauschrecht..was weiss ich.


----------



## Murfy (20. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Da würde mich jetzt interessieren, ob es hier irgend eine Art "Käuferschutz" gibt..Umtauschrecht..was weiss ich.



Ich würde das AH mehr als eine art "Basar" ansehen. Da wird einfach ein wenig hin und hergehandelt und fertig. (Ok die Auktionsgebühren lassen das jetzt ein wenig anders aussehen, aber beachten wir das mal nicht). 

Wenn ihr bei nem Basar/Flohmarkt irgendein gebrauchtes Spielzeug kauft guckt ihr euch das ja genau an (solltet ihr zumindest) und merkt dass eigentlich alles ok ist. Zuhause dann fallen euch kleinere Makel auf. Geht ihr dafür jetzt extra nächste Woche wieder hin um zu hoffen dass der Verkäufer wieder da ist und das zurücknimmt?

Ich jedenfalls nicht.

mfg


----------



## Sanji2k3 (20. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Ich würde das AH mehr als eine art "Basar" ansehen. Da wird einfach ein wenig hin und hergehandelt und fertig. (Ok die Auktionsgebühren lassen das jetzt ein wenig anders aussehen, aber beachten wir das mal nicht).
> 
> Wenn ihr bei nem Basar/Flohmarkt irgendein gebrauchtes Spielzeug kauft guckt ihr euch das ja genau an (solltet ihr zumindest) und merkt dass eigentlich alles ok ist. Zuhause dann fallen euch kleinere Makel auf. Geht ihr dafür jetzt extra nächste Woche wieder hin um zu hoffen dass der Verkäufer wieder da ist und das zurücknimmt?
> 
> ...



Ja gut, wenn ich das als Basar oder Flohmarkt sehe, dann kaufe ich das, was ich gesehen habe und muss damit leben. Ganz klar.
Aber da ist eben die Frage, ob ich ein AH wirklich als solchen sehen kann. Das ist eben mein Problem in der Wahrnehmung. Wenn ich quasi nen Stat falsch lese...selber schuld. Wenn ich an der gekauften Vase erst daheim einen Riss sehe...selber schuld. 
Wenn ich aber...hmm....mir fällt kein entsprechender Vergleich ein  Ich finde nur einfach die nachträgliche Änderung der gekauften "Ware" irgendwie unpassend fürs Gesamtbild. Auf der anderen Seite ist ja auch jedem bewusst bzw. sollte jedem bewusst sein, dass er ja nicht das "Eigentum" an dem Item kauf..lediglich die Nutzung.

Egal wie...ich finde einfach, es hat einen faden beigeschmack. Klar muss jeder selber wissen, ob und wie er damit umgeht.


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Ich würde das AH mehr als eine art "Basar" ansehen. Da wird einfach ein wenig hin und hergehandelt und fertig.


Nun ja, ein "wenig hin- und hergehandelt" ist so eine Ansichtssache. Bei Preisen bis zu 250 € (und momentan stehen viele Sinnlos-Items zu diesem Wert drin) oder Goldbeträge im 3stelligen Millionenbereich ist die Relation schon anders, als wenn ich vom Flohmarkt den verschlissenen Teddy für 3 € 50 mitnehme. Also so ganz unberechtigt ist der Gedanke nicht.


----------



## Murfy (20. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nun ja, ein "wenig hin- und hergehandelt" ist so eine Ansichtssache. Bei Preisen bis zu 250 € (und momentan stehen viele Sinnlos-Items zu diesem Wert drin) oder Goldbeträge im 3stelligen Millionenbereich ist die Relation schon anders, als wenn ich vom Flohmarkt den verschlissenen Teddy für 3 € 50 mitnehme. Also so ganz unberechtigt ist der Gedanke nicht.



Sehen wir es halt als Basar für Millionäre an. 

Scherz beiseite.

Ja, mit den Preisen hast du schon Recht. Aber das Spiel ist noch jung und ich denke die Preise werden sich mit der Zeit auf ein relativ gutes Niveau einpendeln. Klar wird es immer mal wieder das Top-Stats-Item für 250€ geben, aber so wie ich das RMAH zZ sehe sind es meist einfach nur der Sofortkauf für 250€ und das Gebot für teilweise unter 10€. Manche hoffen wohl auf ein Glück oder einen dummen der zufällig beim falschen Item sofortkaufn klickt.

mfg


----------



## Yinj (20. Juni 2012)

Ich würde den Sofortkaufspreis auch höher setzen. Und dann ab einem angemessenen Startgebot bieten lassen. Dazu muss man aber Drop Glück haben


----------



## Fedaykin (20. Juni 2012)

Der Punkt ist gut, ohne Frage. Im Endeffekt ändert sich die Wertigkeit durch Anpassung am Spieldesign. Doch hier greift, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, wie auch bereits geschildert, die Tatsache, dass man für das Nutzungsrecht an einem virtuellen Gegenstand bezahlt, nicht für den Gegenstand selbst. Somit liegen sämtliche Rechte, auch die der Veränderung, am Eigentümer. Juristisch korrekt, moralisch vielleicht fragwürdig da es hier um echtes Geld geht.

Wem dies aber zuviel des Guten ist, kann auf das RMAH verzichten, einen Nachteil wird er dadurch nicht haben.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Juni 2012)

LelouchL schrieb:


> Es ist nicht der Zeitaufwand sondern der Glücksfaktor der beim Farmen von Items eine Rolle Spielt. Du kannst soviel Zeit aufwenden wie du willst, am Ende musst du einfach nur viel Glück haben.


Grundkurs Stochastik:
1 von 1000 items is richtig gut/wertvoll
4 leute farmen jeder 300 items (6h oder weniger)
so hat bereits einer von den 4 nen top item

geht man realistischer davon aus, das 1 von 500 items gut ist, haben nach 6h bereits 2 von 4 leuten nen top item gefunden
man findet sie aber eher noch öfter wenn ich an mein mass boss 1 akt 4 gefarme zurückdenke

zeit > glück
nach 8h haben 2 von 3 leuten schon nen dickes item
mit genug versuchen wird glück sehr wahrscheinlich


----------



## Nadaria (21. Juni 2012)

Das Echtgeld AH ist ja gar kein Problem. Sollen doch leute 3 Monatsgehälter für virtuelle Pixel verschwenden....

Ich dachte nur das Blizzard mit so etwas verantwortungsvoll umgeht - tuen sie aber nicht - und genau das ist das Problem...

Ein Spiel darauf auszulegen das man das RMAH nutzen muss. Ob das über exorbitante Repkosten mit gleichzeitigem reduzierten Gold drop ist oder durch extreme Schwierigkeit die man nur bewältigen kann wenn man Items hat die in dem Akt liegen wo man One Hit ist....

Wäre D3 ein echtes Hack'n'Slay mit optionalen RMAH so wie es angekündigt wurde hätten glaub die wenigsten damit ein Problem... (wobei ich es schon wirklich als "krank" bezeichne 250&#8364; für 3 pixel auszugeben die einem nicht gehören)


----------



## Yinj (21. Juni 2012)

Nadaria schrieb:


> *Ein Spiel darauf auszulegen das man das RMAH nutzen muss*. Ob das über exorbitante Repkosten mit gleichzeitigem reduzierten Gold drop ist oder durch extreme Schwierigkeit die man nur bewältigen kann wenn man Items hat die in dem Akt liegen wo man One Hit ist....



Das musst du mir jetzt erklären.


----------



## Murfy (21. Juni 2012)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Ein Spiel darauf auszulegen das man das RMAH nutzen muss.



Einer der vielen Falschseher.

Das Spiel ist nicht darauf ausgelegt, du erreichst das selbe Ziel auch ohne, muss halt nur farmen und farmen, wozu ja viele zu faul sind, weswegen sie das AH überhaupt nutzen, egal ob Gold oder RM.

Den Handel gab es wie gesagt schon zu D2, da aber über Plattformen wie Ebay oder ähnlichem. Trotzdem haben es viel ohne geschaft, sie haben halt viel gefarmt und darauf ist das Spiel ausgelegt und nicht aufs AH.

mfg


----------



## Yinj (21. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Einer der vielen Falschseher.
> 
> Das Spiel ist nicht darauf ausgelegt, du erreichst das selbe Ziel auch ohne, muss halt nur farmen und farmen, wozu ja viele zu faul sind, weswegen sie das AH überhaupt nutzen, egal ob Gold oder RM.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyronidas (21. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist gut, ohne Frage. Im Endeffekt ändert sich die Wertigkeit durch Anpassung am Spieldesign. Doch hier greift, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, wie auch bereits geschildert, die Tatsache, dass man für das Nutzungsrecht an einem virtuellen Gegenstand bezahlt, nicht für den Gegenstand selbst. Somit liegen sämtliche Rechte, auch die der Veränderung, am Eigentümer. Juristisch korrekt, moralisch vielleicht fragwürdig da es hier um echtes Geld geht.
> 
> Wem dies aber zuviel des Guten ist, kann auf das RMAH verzichten, einen Nachteil wird er dadurch nicht haben.



Ähm du hast bereits für das Nutzungsrecht bezahlt, indem du 60 Ocken aufn Tisch gepackt hast für das Game


----------



## Yinj (21. Juni 2012)

Ähm du hast schon xx.xxx€ für dein Auto bezahlt. Warum kaufst du dir noch einen Auspuff du hast doch schon einen.


----------



## Pyronidas (21. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Ähm du hast schon xx.xxx€ für dein Auto bezahlt. Warum kaufst du dir noch einen Auspuff du hast doch schon einen.


 das isn toller vergleich dermal wieder von realitätsfremdheit strotzt. 
1. Das Auto ist für viele ein lebensnotwendiges Gebrauchsgut, grade in ländlichen Gebieten gehts ohne Auto nicht, ist da ein Verschleißteil defekt muss es ausgetauscht werden um Gefahr für Mensch,Umwelt und sich selbst zu minimieren oder zu verhindern. Dieser Vergleich strotzt mal nur so von geistiger Armut.
Ein Spiel ist weder Lebensnotwendig, noch gefährdet es Menschen oder Umwelt 
Ihr habt für das geistige Eigentum eines Dritten einen naja ob angemessen oder nicht, Preis bezahlt. So jetzt geht dieser Dritte her und sagt: Ok für die in diesen Preis inkludierten geistigen Eigentümer die weder real greifbar noch sonstiges sind, dürft ihr hier jetzt nochmal bares bezahlen, und weil wir nicht so sind und wir verhindern wollen das ihr gleich Konkurs anmelden müst setzen wir die höchstspanne auch gleich auf nur das 4fache des Grundpreises fest..


----------



## Yinj (21. Juni 2012)

Alles klar ein anderer Vergleich:

Omg warum kaufst du dir dieses DLC? Du hast doch schon fürs Spiel bezahlt!


----------



## Pyronidas (21. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Alles klar ein anderer Vergleich:
> 
> Omg warum kaufst du dir dieses DLC? Du hast doch schon fürs Spiel bezahlt!




Ok: Bei einen DLC bekomme ich in der Regel eine Erweiterung des Spiels, dH neue Items, Neue Gegenden neuen Spielinhalt, das heisst hier bezahle ich in der Regel für komplett neues "geistiges Eigentum" des dritten welches NICHT in meinen bereits bezahlten Grundspiel enthalten ist


----------



## Yinj (21. Juni 2012)

Und was bekommst du beim Kauf eines Items? RICHTIG ein Item was du so nie, nie, null*null, never ever, überhaupt garnicht, maximales niemals, nie bekommen wirst.


----------



## Murfy (21. Juni 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> das isn toller vergleich dermal wieder von realitätsfremdheit strotzt.
> 1. Das Auto ist für viele ein lebensnotwendiges Gebrauchsgut, grade in ländlichen Gebieten gehts ohne Auto nicht, ist da ein Verschleißteil defekt muss es ausgetauscht werden um Gefahr für Mensch,Umwelt und sich selbst zu minimieren oder zu verhindern. Dieser Vergleich strotzt mal nur so von geistiger Armut.
> Ein Spiel ist weder Lebensnotwendig, noch gefährdet es Menschen oder Umwelt
> Ihr habt für das geistige Eigentum eines Dritten einen naja ob angemessen oder nicht, Preis bezahlt. So jetzt geht dieser Dritte her und sagt: Ok für die in diesen Preis inkludierten geistigen Eigentümer die weder real greifbar noch sonstiges sind, dürft ihr hier jetzt nochmal bares bezahlen, und weil wir nicht so sind und wir verhindern wollen das ihr gleich Konkurs anmelden müst setzen wir die höchstspanne auch gleich auf nur das 4fache des Grundpreises fest..


Erst einmal, komm runter von deinem Ross.
Zweitens meinte Yinj wohl eher die Obermacker die nen völlig funktionierendes Auto haben, sich aber einen neuen Auspuff kaufen, weil der sooo viel cooler ist.
Drittens sagt Blizzard nichts von wegen "ihr dürft hier jetzt nochmal bares bezahlen". Einfach die letzte Seite vom Thread durchlesen und meinen man wüsste alles ist ziemlich falsch. Es handeln hier Spieler und nicht Blizzard. Den Handel gab es schon früher und würde es auch ohne RMAH geben. Ich habe 2 60er und schon so einige Legandarys, aber habe ich mehr als für die Box bezahlt? Nein. Warum? Keiner zwingt mich zum RMAH. (Dein Beispiel ist eher mit der DLC-Schiene heutzutage zu vergleichen, wo halbfertige Games rausgebracht werden und mit DLCs vervollständigt. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema)

mfg


----------



## Pyronidas (21. Juni 2012)

Genau es handeln hier Spieler mit Eigentum das ihnen weder Gehört, das heisst im endeffekt: Ich vermiete mal mein Auto das ich bei der Bank geleast hab...
Hier wird lediglich zugunsten der Aktionäre mit der Egosucht einer Bevölkerungsgruppe profit auf Basis einer versteckten Abzocke betrieben.
Moralisch vertretbar? Vlt für die ganz oben die n paar (im prinzip deswegen wertloser) Aktienpapiere besitzen. 
Ansonst ist das EchtgeldAH ein paradebeispiel dafür wie Blizzard seine "Kunden" (Ich würde es genau hier an dieser Stelle eher als "Opfer" bezeichnen)verarscht.
Schon damals zu D2 Zeiten wäre es bei Blizzard gelegen den Handel per Ebay einzudämmen in dem man Items ab einen gewissen Qualitätslevel enfach an den Char ders gefunden hat bindet bzw nur innerhalb jener Gruppe handelbar macht die beim Loot dabei waren. Nein, Blizzard hat nur tatenlos zugesehen, die Aktionäre haben das aufgegriffen und jetzt wird halt direkt vom Anbieter direkt gnadenlos abgecasht und beschissen. 
Das Problem ist ja ansich nicht das die Funktion existiert, wer so blöd ist für was bereits bezahltes nochmal zu bezahlen der gehört ja eigentlich auch beschissen, nein, das Problem ist heute Blizzard - Morgen die ganze Welt. Blizzard macht den Vorreiter und bald werden wir es mehr oder sogar noch extremer in fast allen andren Spielen des Genres wiederfinden.
Bis es mal crasht und die gesamtme Spielwirtschaft aufgrund der extrem aufgebauten Blase durch wertlose Geschäfte am Boden liegt...JUHHUUU Imokrise,Fuselanleihen...aber wir lernen nix daraus und unterstützen den Quark mit aller Macht auf das wir bald wieder in der Steinzeit leben...he ich tausche einen Liter Milch von meiner Kuh gegen 4 Brote...YEAH


----------



## Murfy (21. Juni 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Genau es handeln hier Spieler mit Eigentum das ihnen weder Gehört, das heisst im endeffekt: Ich vermiete mal mein Auto das ich bei der Bank geleast hab...
> Hier wird lediglich zugunsten der Aktionäre mit der Egosucht einer Bevölkerungsgruppe profit auf Basis einer versteckten Abzocke betrieben.
> Moralisch vertretbar? Vlt für die ganz oben die n paar (im prinzip deswegen wertloser) Aktienpapiere besitzen.
> Ansonst ist das EchtgeldAH ein paradebeispiel dafür wie Blizzard seine "Kunden" (Ich würde es genau hier an dieser Stelle eher als "Opfer" bezeichnen)verarscht.
> ...



Ok, du bist also auch nur hier um alle zu beleidigen die es nutzen, das System komplett zu verurteilen und garnicht so richtig darauf einzugehen?
Dann weiß ich nicht was du in diesem Thread willst? Beleidigungen hatten wir hier schon genug.

mfg


----------



## Yinj (21. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Erst einmal, komm runter von deinem Ross.
> Zweitens meinte Yinj wohl eher die Obermacker die nen völlig funktionierendes Auto haben, sich aber einen neuen Auspuff kaufen, weil der sooo viel cooler ist.
> Drittens sagt Blizzard nichts von wegen "ihr dürft hier jetzt nochmal bares bezahlen". Einfach die letzte Seite vom Thread durchlesen und meinen man wüsste alles ist ziemlich falsch. Es handeln hier Spieler und nicht Blizzard. Den Handel gab es schon früher und würde es auch ohne RMAH geben. Ich habe 2 60er und schon so einige Legandarys, aber habe ich mehr als für die Box bezahlt? Nein. Warum? Keiner zwingt mich zum RMAH. (Dein Beispiel ist eher mit der DLC-Schiene heutzutage zu vergleichen, wo halbfertige Games rausgebracht werden und mit DLCs vervollständigt. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema)
> 
> mfg



Naja so in die Richtung sollte es gehen .

Jeder gibt heute für irgendeinen scheiß sein Geld aus. Der eine Kauft sich DLCs, der andere en Item im RMAH, der andere en neuen Auspuff mit Krümmer (FUCK YEAH 50PS mehr WOHO), die Banken kaufen Wertpapiere die nichts Wert sind.
Scheiß egal ob der "Gegenstand" einen Materielen Wert hat oder nicht! Scheiß egal wie viel es kostet! Es muss *DIR* Gefallen. Wenn du deinen Spaß damit hattest und eine gute Zeit, egal wie und mit was, hat es sich doch gelohnt!
Das sollten manche hier mal Kapieren. Wenn ich hör Mr.Xyz hat sich ABC gekauft für xxx.xxx&#8364; könnte ich mir auch an Kopf fassen. Aber mir ist das relativ egal. Weil es *SEINE* sache ist. Wenn er seinen Spaß damit hat freu ich mich sogar für die Person.

Aber es ist natürlich einfacher nach Stereotypen zu Urteilen. Gehört ja schon zum Alltag.

PS: Weil Blizzard mit dem RMAH ihr Aktien um 50% steigern wird und Milliarden damit verdienen... haha. ~37&#8364; für eine 250&#8364; Auktion. Kein Ding Blizz kann se gerne haben! Ich bekomm meine 213&#8364;.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (21. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> PS: Weil Blizzard mit dem RMAH ihr Aktien um 50% steigern wird und Milliarden damit verdienen... haha. ~37€ für eine 250€ Auktion. Kein Ding Blizz kann se gerne haben! Ich bekomm meine 213€.



Naja, da muss ich aber ein wenig schmunzeln. Man stelle sich vor, rund um den Globus gibt es..keine Ahnung...123.456 solcher Auktionen...rechne dir Blizz gewinn selber aus. Gewinn dafür, dass sie schlussendlich nichts anderes gemacht haben, als ebay in ihr Spiel zu bauen


----------



## Yinj (21. Juni 2012)

Blizz Gewinn: 4.567.872€
Gewinn der Spieler: 26.296.128€


----------



## Fedaykin (21. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Scheiß egal ob der "Gegenstand" einen Materielen Wert hat oder nicht! Scheiß egal wie viel es kostet! Es muss *DIR* Gefallen. Wenn du deinen Spaß damit hattest und eine gute Zeit, egal wie und mit was, hat es sich doch gelohnt!
> Das sollten manche hier mal Kapieren. Wenn ich hör Mr.Xyz hat sich ABC gekauft für xxx.xxx€ könnte ich mir auch an Kopf fassen. Aber mir ist das relativ egal. Weil es *SEINE* sache ist. Wenn er seinen Spaß damit hat freu ich mich sogar für die Person.



Danke! Genau das ist doch der Punkt den ich seit Tagen zu erklären versuche. Wenn jemand 3 Wochen mit einem Gegenstand für EUR 20,00 Spass hatte, ist das für ihn doch gut investiertes Geld....manche wollen es eben nicht verstehen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (21. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Blizz Gewinn: 4.567.872€
> Gewinn der Spieler: 26.296.128€



So..und jetzt sag mir noch mal, dass Blizz. daran nichts verdient  Denn schlussendlich sind, und da bin ich mir sicher, die Kosten für die Entwicklung von D3 bereits durch den Verkauf des Spieles an sich gedeckt. Klar kommen dann kontinuirliche Kosten für Support Server etc....aber mit bestimmt 50%, tendenziel mehr, sind reiner Gewinn an Blizz 

Also mir persönlich würde es ja reichen, mal die Ausschüttung eines Tages im RMAH für mich beanspruchen zu können^^ Mein Urlaub wäre gesichert


----------



## Caps-lock (21. Juni 2012)

> Zweitens meinte Yinj wohl eher die Obermacker die nen völlig funktionierendes Auto haben, sich aber einen neuen Auspuff kaufen, weil der sooo viel cooler ist.



Auch hier gilt: Obwohl es das Geld vom Obermacker ist, darf er damit kaufen was legal ist.
Kino kostet 10 Euro.
Damit ist man ja ein Depp weil man in das Kino geht, obwohl die einem den Film sogar nur zeigen.
Du hast genau GARNIX wenn du aus dem Kino gehst.
Noch schlimmer sind Konzerte...
Du zahlst 100 Euro, es ist laut, es stinkt, jemand neben dir kotzt dir auf die Füsse und am Ende hast du auch nix in der Hand.

Blizz gibt die Möglichkeit, dass ihr statt garnix 85% von etwas bekommt.



> So..und jetzt sag mir noch mal, dass Blizz. daran nichts verdient



Ich sehe, dass Diablospieler jetzt 27 Millionen reicher sind.



> Blizz Gewinn Umsatz: 4.567.872&#8364;


----------



## Yinj (21. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Auch hier gilt: Obwohl es das Geld vom Obermacker ist, darf er damit kaufen was legal ist.
> Kino kostet 10 Euro.
> Damit ist man ja ein Depp weil man in das Kino geht, obwohl die einem den Film sogar nur zeigen.
> Du hast genau GARNIX wenn du aus dem Kino gehst.
> ...



Natürlich bist du kein Depp wenn du ins Kino gehst! Hallo das ist etwas reales was du da machst! Deswegen ist es besser! Das Ergebnis ist zwar das selbe aber es ist besser!


----------



## Fedaykin (21. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Blizz Gewinn: 4.567.872€
> Gewinn der Spieler: 26.296.128€



Woher nehmt ihr eigentlich immer eure Zahlen? Wenn ich mir die Umsätze von Unternehmen anschauen möchte, gehe ich über den Bundesanzeiger. Dort findet ihr schln aufgeschlüsselt den vollständigen Jahresabschluss der Activision Blizzard Deutschland GmbH, Ismaning.

Hier mal ein Auszug aus dem Jahresabschluss der Acitivions Blizzard GmbH Deutschland GmbH.

*1.1. Entwicklung des Unternehmens* 

Gegenstand des Unternehmens ist der Import und die Vermarktung von Unterhaltungssoftware. Dabei handelt es sich zum einen um Computerspiele für PC sowie für alle gängigen Spielekonsolen (Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft). Zum zweiten handelt es sich um das Segment Onlinerollenspiele (MMORPG), das sich seit Ende 2005 zu einem der umsatzstärksten Bereiche der Gesellschaft entwickelt hat. 

Activision Blizzard Deutschland GmbH gehört zu 100% zum Konzern der Activision Blizzard, Inc. mit Firmensitz in Santa Monica, Kalifornien, USA. 

Mehrheitsanteilseigner der Activision Blizzard Inc. ist die Vivendi S.A., Frankreich. 

Der Vivendi-Konzern mit seinen Teilbereichen Universal Music Group, Canal+ Group, SFR, GVT, Maroc Telecom Group und seiner Spielesparte Activision Blizzard hat in 2010 ein *Umsatzwachstum* gegenüber dem Vorjahr von + 6,4% auf Mrd. EUR 28,878 erreicht (2009: Mrd. EUR 27,132). 

Das *EBITA *stieg um 6,2% auf Mrd. EUR 5,726 (2009: Mrd. EUR 5,390). Der Anstieg im EBITA wurde in erster Linie von Activision Blizzard getrieben (Mio. EUR + 208). 

Die Zahl der Abonnenten von Blizzard´s MMORPG World of Warcraft[sup]®[/sup] beträgt nun 12 Mio. (Vorjahr: 11,5 Millionen). 

Das Ergebnis von Vivendi wurde wesentlich beeinflusst durch die positive Entwicklung seiner Spielesparte Activision Blizzard und deren Neureleases „Call of Duty: Black Ops", „Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty" und „World of Warcraft: Cataclysm". 

„World of Warcraft: Cataclysm" wurde am 7. Dezember 2010 veröffentlicht und verkaufte sich in den ersten 24 Stunden mehr als 3,3 Millionen mal. Es wurde damit das sich am schnellsten verkaufende PC-Spiel aller Zeiten. 

„Call of Duty: Black Ops" war das erste Videospiel, das in den ersten 5 Tagen nach Veröffentlichung die Umsatzschwelle von Mio. $ 650 überschritt. 

Der Umsatz von Activision Blizzard betrug im Berichtszeitraum 2010 Mrd. EUR 3,330. (2009: Mrd. EUR 3,038). Das EBITA stieg gegenüber dem Vorjahr um 43% und erreichte Mio. EUR 692 (2009: Mio. EUR 484). 

(Quelle: Vivendi press release vom 1. März 2011)

Vom überaus großen Erfolg oben genannter Titel profitierte insbesondere auch Activision Blizzard Deutschland, da die Marken „Blizzard" und „Call of Duty" in Deutschland besonders erfolgreich sind. Dies spiegelt sich in den Zahlen der Handelsbilanz nicht wider. So weist die Handelsbilanz einen Umsatzrückgang in Höhe von rund 17% (gegenüber 2009) auf. Dies ist aber nicht auf einen negativen Geschäftsverlauf sondern vielmehr auf konzerninterne Umstrukturierungen zurückzuführen. So wurden im Jahre 2010 erhebliche Lieferungen und Leistungen an unsere Kunden durch andere Firmen im Konzernverbund erbracht. Desweiteren nahm der Anteil des Onlineumsatzes wieder erheblich zu (+ 63% gegenüber Vorjahr). Dieser Umsatz, erzielt durch Herunterladen von Spieleinhalten, läuft nicht in den handelsbilanziellen Umsatz der Activision Blizzard Deutschland GmbH ein. 



*2.3 Ertragslage* 

Die Entwicklung der Ertragslage über die letzten 3 Geschäftsjahre wird anhand der folgenden finanziellen Leistungsindikatoren dargestellt: 

200820092010
Umsatzerlöse 
TEUR 82.563 in 2008 181.244 in 2009 150.537 in 2010 
Rohertrag TEUR (Umsatz ./. Materialaufwand)72.253 in 2008 137.266 in 2009 111.756 in 2010
Rohertragsmarge (Rohertrag / Umsatz) 87,5% in 2008 75,7% in 2009 74,2% in 2010
Betriebsergebnis TEUR 3.693 in 2008 5.380 in 2009 4.703 in 2010 
Jahresergebnis TEUR (nach Steuern)1.308 in 2008 11.348 in 2009 3.368 in 2010

Das Geschäftsjahr 2010 ist geprägt von einer leicht gesunkenen Rohertragsmarge und niedrigerer Umsatzrentabilität. 

Die gesunkene Rohertragsmarge resultiert aus einem anderen Produktmix sowie einem erhöhten Retourenaufkommen in den mittlerweile eingestellten Produktlinien („Guitar Hero" und „Licensed"). 

Die deutlich gesunkene Umsatzrentabilität (2,2 %), war bedingt durch: 

&#149;Außerordentliche Erträge im Geschäftsjahr 2009 in Verbindung mit der Firmenumstrukturierung in Höhe von TEUR 6.522. 

&#149;Erträge aus der Auflösung von Steuerrückstellungen im Geschäftsjahr 2009 in Höhe von TEUR 866. 

&#149;Nichtfinanzielle Leistungsindikatoren hatten keinen wesentlichen Einfluß auf die Vermögens-, Finanz- und Ertragslage. 




Ich bin gespannt auf den Abschluss 2011.....


----------



## Sanji2k3 (21. Juni 2012)

Schön aufgelistet Scytale, aber am Thema vorbei 

Die Zahlen waren lediglich ein Gedankenspiel, wieviel Etrag Blizz bei X Auktionen zu je 250€ im RMAH machen würde...


----------



## Davatar (21. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich sehe, dass Diablospieler jetzt 27 Millionen reicher sind.


Falsch, wenn überhaupt wurden 27 Millionen des Geldes der Diablospieler umverteilt und ein entsprechender Anteil davon abgezwackt.

Also hier mal meine Meinung zum RMAH: Mir gefällts aus folgenden Gründen nicht:
1. Es zerstört die Spielkultur:
Man überlegt sich bei jedem halbwegs brauchbaren Item, ob mans nicht einfach ins RMAH stellt, statt nem andern Spieler zu überlassen, der grad mit einem unterwegs ist.

2. Zu Gunsten des RMAH werden die Spieler in ihren spielerischen Möglichkeiten beschnitten:
Das ganze Spiel wurde offensichtlich so konstruiert, dass es dem RMAH in die Hände spielt. Wers nicht glaubt, schaut sich mal die Dropchancen, die Dropmöglichkeiten, die Farmmöglichkeiten und die Random-Stat-Möglichkeiten der Items in Diablo 2 an. Dass jegliche bekannten gezielten Farmmöglichkeiten beschnitten und/oder eingestampft wurden, zeigt das noch viel deutlicher auf. Blizzard will offensichtlich nicht, dass die Spieler gezielt Items farmen gehn, obwohl es tatsächlich viele Spieler gibt, die das gerne machen (auch hier verweise ich wieder auf D2).

3. Beim RMAH ist im Gegensatz zum offiziellen Glücksspiel in Kasinos kein Verbraucherschutz vorhanden. Ein Spielsüchtiger kann sein Geld im RMAH verpuffen wie er will. Ausser seiner Bank, wenn das Konto leer ist, wird ihn niemand dran hindern. Und da man ja in Diablo 3 kein gezieltes Item-Farmen durchführen kann und im Endeffekt alles aufs Glück rausläuft, entspricht das gesamte Itemkonzept dem Glücksspielkonzept.

4. Das RMAH hebelt das spielinterne AH aus und zerstört somit den natürlich gegebenen Angebot- und Nachfrage-Prozess innerhalb eines Spiels, der im Regelfall dadurch gegeben ist, dass Spieler nur mit spielinternen Waren handeln können, die sie selber finden müssen. Durch den Einfluss des Echtgeldes wird dieser Prozess aber komplett über den Haufen geworfen.

5. Wir befinden uns auf dem Europa-Realm, sprich internationalem Spielgebiet. Wäre ich tatsächlich einer, der im RMAH einkaufen würde und käme ich aus einem verhältnismässig armen Land, wie beispielsweise einem Balkanstaat, würd ich mir recht verarscht vorkommen, da ich in einem Spiel, in dem ich keine Möglichkeit habe, auf einen lokalen Server auszuweichen, mit Leuten handeln müsste, die aus reicheren Ländern wie Deutschland, der Schweiz oder England kommen. Mal ehrlich, würdet Ihr Euch in der Situation nicht verarscht vorkommen? Ich ganz sicher...

6. Virtuelle Güter sind nur so lange existent, wie die Firma, die sie unterhält, ebenfalls existiert. Sollte Blizzard hopps gehen, wären alle meine Items weg. Oder vielleicht beschliessen sie einfach, den Battle.Net-Dienst abzuschalten, weils ihnen eines Tages zu teuer wird -> Items weg. Das Geld, das ich fürs Item bezahlt habe, bekomm ich garantiert nicht mehr zurück, das ging schliesslich an nen anderen Spieler. Aber auch die Gebühr wird mir nicht mehr zurückerstattet...
Ja ich gebe zu, die Chance, dass Blizzard in absehbarer Zeit Konkurs geht ist relativ gering. Dennoch gingen einige Spieleschmieden in unabsehbar kurzer Zeit hopps, ohne dass jemand gedacht hätte, dass das möglich ist.


Mein Fazit: Ich persönlich benutze das RMAH zum Verkaufen der Items, die mir 10€ oder mehr einspielen. Ich habe dabei ein Bisschen ein schlechtes Gewissen gegenüber den Leuten, die dafür ihr Geld ausgeben. Allerdings, da ich weiss, dass die selben Leute ihr Geld für irgendwelchen anderen Mist ausgeben würden, wenns kein Item in D3 wäre, hält sich das recht stark in Grenzen. Mein Ziel ist es, die Kosten, die ich beim Spielkauf hatte, wieder rauszuholen. Das wird wohl noch ein paar Wochen dauern, da ich momentan keine Zeit zum zocken habe. Danach schau ich mal, wie weit das RMAH überhaupt noch genutzt wird. Sollte es immernoch recht aktiv sein und sollte man nachwievor Items jenseits der Perfektion kaufen können, werd ich wohl immer mal wieder ne Runde farmen gehn, so alle paar Wochen oder so, das Zeug ins AH stellen und mir dafür meine Wochenend-Ferien finanzieren.
Einkaufen würd ich da niemals was, nichtmal das perfekte Item für nen einzelnen Cent. Da gehts mir nicht mal ums Geld, sondern ums Prinzip. Ausserdem wird das Spiel eh langweilig, wenn man perfekt ausgerüstet ist und was will man dann noch mit nem langweiligen Spiel?

Mein Tip an alle: Lasst Euch das Geld auf den Paypal-Account auszahlen und nicht aufs Battle.Net-Konto. Klar sind die Gebühren teurer, dafür ist das dann echtes Geld, das Ihr auf Euer Konto überweisen könnt. Battle.Net-Geld ist genauso virtuell wie die Items, die Ihr verkauft. Und wenn Ihr Euch mal die Nutzungsbedingungen durchlest, werdet Ihr feststellen, dass Blizzard unter Umständen nen Geldverfall auf Battle.Net-Geld einführen könnte.


----------



## Fedaykin (21. Juni 2012)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Schön aufgelistet Scytale, aber am Thema vorbei
> 
> Die Zahlen waren lediglich ein Gedankenspiel, wieviel Etrag Blizz bei X Auktionen zu je 250€ im RMAH machen würde...



Wie heißt es so schön? Er hat sich stets bemüht...


----------



## Yinj (21. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Woher nehmt ihr eigentlich immer eure Zahlen? Wenn ich mir die Umsätze von Unternehmen anschauen möchte, gehe ich über den Bundesanzeiger. Dort findet ihr schln aufgeschlüsselt den vollständigen Jahresabschluss der Activision Blizzard Deutschland GmbH, Ismaning.
> 
> Hier mal ein Auszug aus dem Jahresabschluss der Acitivions Blizzard GmbH Deutschland GmbH.
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BydYgfCmekQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das was ich geschrieben hab war ein Bsp. wie viel Blizz bei 123456 verkauften Auktionen zu 250€ an Umsatz macht.


----------



## Fedaykin (21. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Das was ich geschrieben hab war ein Bsp. wie viel Blizz bei 123456 verkauften Auktionen zu 250€ an Umsatz macht.



Vollkommen richtig, ich war ein wenig am Thema vorbei. Dennoch finde ich den Abschluss der Activiosn Blizzard GmbH recht interessant.


----------



## Murfy (21. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> 1. Es zerstört die Spielkultur:
> Man überlegt sich bei jedem halbwegs brauchbaren Item, ob mans nicht einfach ins RMAH stellt, statt nem andern Spieler zu überlassen, der grad mit einem unterwegs ist.
> 
> 2. Zu Gunsten des RMAH werden die Spieler in ihren spielerischen Möglichkeiten beschnitten:
> Das ganze Spiel wurde offensichtlich so konstruiert, dass es dem RMAH in die Hände spielt. Wers nicht glaubt, schaut sich mal die Dropchancen, die Dropmöglichkeiten, die Farmmöglichkeiten und die Random-Stat-Möglichkeiten der Items in Diablo 2 an. Dass jegliche bekannten gezielten Farmmöglichkeiten beschnitten und/oder eingestampft wurden, zeigt das noch viel deutlicher auf. Blizzard will offensichtlich nicht, dass die Spieler gezielt Items farmen gehn, obwohl es tatsächlich viele Spieler gibt, die das gerne machen (auch hier verweise ich wieder auf D2).



Zu Punkt 1 kann ich nur sagen: Da ist das normale AH und sonste Handelsmöglichkeiten das selbe. Wer egoistisch denkt, wird so auch handeln. Ich frage bei guten Items immer erst bei der F-Liste durch ob es jemand brauch bevor es im AH landet oder beim Händler.

Zu Punkt 2: Das ist eine böse Theorie, aber es sieht wirklich stark danach aus. Ich farme aber auch lieber einen ganzen Akt ab anstatt wieder und wieder die selbe Höhle zu besuchen.

Beim Rest kann ich mehr oder minder Recht geben.

mfg


----------



## Yinj (21. Juni 2012)

Also weil du nicht gezielt farmen kannst spielt es dem RMAH zu? Häää? 
Gezielt farmen geht schon. Buff auf 5 stacks und ab zum Boss, nebenher noch bei den typischen Goblin Spots vorbei schauen.


----------



## Lintflas (21. Juni 2012)

Es gibt kein einziges vernünftiges Argument für ein Echtgeld-Auktionshaus, aber es gibt wenigstens eine Million Argumente dagegen.


----------



## Yinj (21. Juni 2012)

Ich hab bisher kein Vernünftiges Argument dagegen gelesen (ohne Beleidigungen).


----------



## Fedaykin (21. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher kein Vernünftiges Argument dagegen gelesen (ohne Beleidigungen).



Und ich sehe garkeine vernünftigen Argumente. Was machen wir denn nun?


----------



## Yinj (21. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Und ich sehe garkeine vernünftigen Argumente. Was machen wir denn nun?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VtENPt46B5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wäre eine Idee


----------



## Davatar (21. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher kein Vernünftiges Argument dagegen gelesen (ohne Beleidigungen).


Ich habe 6 vernünftige Argumente dagegen aufgezählt, obwohl das erste zugegeben von den Spielern abhängt. Bleiben aber trotzdem noch fünf weitere vernünftige Argumente.


----------



## Fedaykin (21. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich habe 6 vernünftige Argumente dagegen aufgezählt, obwohl das erste zugegeben von den Spielern abhängt. Bleiben aber trotzdem noch fünf weitere vernünftige Argumente.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lAgKtM-6Bfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (21. Juni 2012)

Ironie muss in einem Forum entweder so explizit stark ausgedrückt werden, dass sie absolut unverkennbar als Ironie gilt oder man sollte sie besser weglassen, da man im Regelfall Ironie auf Grund von Stimmungsschwankungen und/oder Mimik kombiniert mit der eigentlichen Aussage erkennt. Nur kann man in einem Forum den Gegenüber aber weder anschauen, noch seinen Tonfall hören, daher ist das Gelesene enorm interpretierbar.

Ausserdem wenn man mit Videos um sich schmeisst, erreicht man damit vor allem, dass man nicht mehr ernst genommen wird und dass der Thread in absehbarer Zeit geschlossen wird.

Daher bitte zurück zum Thema.


Gemäss Thread-Titel habe ich Argumente aufgezählt, die gegen das RMAH sprechen und wenn Yinj meint, sie seien unvernünftig, wüsste ich gerne, was daran unvernünftig sein soll.


----------



## Fedaykin (21. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ironie muss in einem Forum entweder so explizit stark ausgedrückt werden, dass sie absolut unverkennbar als Ironie gilt oder man sollte sie besser weglassen, da man im Regelfall Ironie auf Grund von Stimmungsschwankungen und/oder Mimik kombiniert mit der eigentlichen Aussage erkennt. Nur kann man in einem Forum den Gegenüber aber weder anschauen, noch seinen Tonfall hören, daher ist das Gelesene enorm interpretierbar.
> 
> Ausserdem wenn man mit Videos um sich schmeisst, erreicht man damit vor allem, dass man nicht mehr ernst genommen wird und dass der Thread in absehbarer Zeit geschlossen wird.
> 
> Daher bitte zurück zum Thema.



Nachdem ich, mehrfach, konstruktive Kritik geäussert habe, diese jedoch immer und immer wieder durch polemische und beleidigende Bemerkungen konsequent ignoriert wurden, machte sich mit der Zeit eine gewisse Frustration breit, welche in dieser Aussage ihren Katalysator fand.


----------



## Yinj (21. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich habe 6 vernünftige Argumente dagegen aufgezählt, obwohl das erste zugegeben von den Spielern abhängt. Bleiben aber trotzdem noch fünf weitere vernünftige Argumente.



Also:

1. Ähm ja... bestimmt

2. Sicherlich! Du kannst in dem Spiel super farmen! du bekommst sogar en Buff dafür! Und wo wirst du da in deinen Möglichkeiten eingeschränkt? Weil du jetzt mit dem Gedanken zu kämpfen hast: Auktionshaus oder Farmen?

3. Das RMAH ist einer der wenigen Möglichkeiten wie ich mein Geld ausgeben kann. Verbraucherschutz hin oder her. Der Schützt mich auch nicht wenn ich nach Haribo süchtig bin und mein ganzes Geld für Haribo ausgebe.

4. RMAH ist Spielintern aber okay.^^ Und beim RMAH kannst du auch nur mit Spielinternen Gegenständen Handeln. Und wie genau wirkt sich das Echtgeld auf dir Drops aus?

5. Also hier in De gibt's es keine Armen Leute die sich vielleicht auch was im RMAH kaufen möchten? Ahja

6. Wenn ein Hausbrand bei Blizzard ihre Server-Farm Zerstört ist dein Zeug auch futsch. Und sehen wirst du es auch nicht. Ja die Chancen das sowas passiert sind gering, aber sowas kann schnell gehen


----------



## DeathDragon (21. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> 6. Wenn ein Hausbrand bei Blizzard ihre Server-Farm Zerstört ist dein Zeug auch futsch. Und sehen wirst du es auch nicht. Ja die Chancen das sowas passiert sind gering, aber sowas kann schnell gehen



Wenn ein Hausbrand die Server-Farm von Blizzard zerstört ist schonmal gar nichts futsch oder Blizzard könnte einpacken. Blizzard ist technisch gesehen gegen jeden Defekt gesichert, obwohl es bei Ihrer Wartungspolitik einen komplett anderen Eindruck vermittelt. Die ganze Software, Benutzerdaten, Konfigurationen etc. werden regelmässig gesichert und die Sicherungen werden extern beispielsweise in einer Bank aufbewahrt. Ebenfalls wird Blizzard einen Wartungsvertrag mit einem Lieferanten haben, welcher die defekte Hardware in weniger als 24h ersetzt.
Wenn also sagen wir mal ein Server von Blizzard den Geist aufgibt wird dieser inert 24h ersetzt, die ganze Software, Konfiguration und Benutzerdaten werden wieder eingespielt. Die Warscheinlichkeit, dass ein ganzer Server den Geist aufgibt, ist jedoch extrem gering. Es wird eher vorkommen, dass diverse Festplatten den Geist aufgeben. In diesem Fall hat Blizzard ein RAID System, wodurch sie die Festplatte einfach ersetzen können, ohne den Server neu zu starten. Eine Ersatzplatte wird ebenfalls im Lager von Blizzard vorhanden sein und es wird automatisch eine neue Platte beim Lieferanten nachbestellt.
Vielleicht haben sie sogar eine redundante Serverfarm für einen Ausfall, aber sowas wird eigentlich nur im Bankenwesen eingesetzt.


----------



## Davatar (21. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Nachdem ich, mehrfach, konstruktive Kritik geäussert habe, diese jedoch immer und immer wieder durch polemische und beleidigende Bemerkungen konsequent ignoriert wurden, machte sich mit der Zeit eine gewisse Frustration breit, welche in dieser Aussage ihren Katalysator fand.


Verständlich. Ich war mir auch nur nicht wirklich sicher, was genau Deine Aussage nun bedeutet und ob Du jetzt meinen Argumenten für- oder widersprichst. Daher war ich verwirrt und konnte mit Deiner Aussage nix anfangen ^^



Yinj schrieb:


> Also:1. Ähm ja... bestimmt


2. Sicherlich! Du kannst in dem Spiel super farmen! du bekommst sogar en Buff dafür! Und wo wirst du da in deinen Möglichkeiten eingeschränkt? Weil du jetzt mit dem Gedanken zu kämpfen hast: Auktionshaus oder Farmen?[/QUOTE]Ja klar kannst Du super farmen, wenn Du überhaupt erst mal an 5 Nepharem-Stacks gekommen bist. Dann spielst ja auch gar keine Rolle mehr, wo man was killt, denn schliesslich sind die Dropchancen bei sämtlichen Elite-Gegnern im selben Akt genau gleich und zwar genau gleich gegenüber allen Waffen- und Rüstungsarten dies gibt. Das ist genau der Punkt. In Diablo 2 gabs gewisse Orte, an denen die Gegner bessere Dropchancen gewissen Items gegenüber und schlechtere Dropchancen anderen Items gegenüber hatten. Somit war der Anreiz gross, andere Gebiete abzufarmen, weil dort halt anderes Zeug droppte. Die Fragen die man sich stellte waren beispielsweise:
_"Was für Items kann dieses Monster eigentlich droppen? Wer droppt mein Traumgegenstand mit der höchsten Wahrscheinlichkeit ? Warum finde ich immer nur Brustpanzer ? Und kann Mephisto wirklich keine Windforce droppen?"
_Heute hingegen droppt überall das selbe Zeug und die Stats sind immer ausgewürfelt. Ich kann die Drops null beeinflussen, weder durchs Killen bestimmter Monsterarten, noch an bestimmten Monsterorten. Heute ists einfach so: sobald man nen Akt auf Farmstatus hat, farmt man nur noch dort...bis man den nächsten auf Farmstatus hat. Nehmen wir mal an, Inferno Akt 4 wäre für mich ein Kinderspiel und abfarmen ginge in ner halben Stunde, welchen Anreiz hätt ich dann noch, in irgend nem andern Akt zu farmen? Keinen. Ergo sind meine Farmmöglichkeiten absolut eingeschränkt.



> 3. Das RMAH ist einer der wenigen Möglichkeiten wie ich mein Geld ausgeben kann. Verbraucherschutz hin oder her. Der Schützt mich auch nicht wenn ich nach Haribo süchtig bin und mein ganzes Geld für Haribo ausgebe.


Da es sich aber bei den Items um reine zufällig ausgewürfelte Objekte handelt, auf die man Null Einfluss hat, geht das für mich schwer Richtung Glücksspiel und gerade im Glücksspiel musste man entsprechende Gesetze schaffen, um die Bürger vor sich selbst schützen zu können. Und durch diese entsprechenden Gesetze muss Dir ein Kasino verbieten, über gewisse Summen zu spielen, Dich vor die Tür stellen, wenn es das Gefühl hat, Du hättest Dich im Moment nicht mehr unter Kontrolle und muss Dir auch jederzeit ein entsprechendes limitiertes Angebot zur Verfügung stellen. Soll heissen, das Kasino muss sich um Dich kümmern.
Ich denke allerdings, Blizzard ists ziemlich egal, wiviel Geld Du im RMAH verschleuderst.



> 4. RMAH ist Spielintern aber okay.^^ Und beim RMAH kannst du auch nur mit Spielinternen Gegenständen Handeln. Und wie genau wirkt sich das Echtgeld auf dir Drops aus?


Natürlich ists spielintern, aber das Geld kommt von Extern, daher hebelt das externe Geld, das man beliebig organisieren kann das Ingame-AH aus, weil man eben das Ingame-Gold auch nur ingame erhält. Auf die Drops wirkt sich das gar nicht aus. Allerdings dürfte wohl klar sein, dass mit der derzeitigen kompletten Random-Itemstrategie einem Spieler das Ingame-Gold-AH gradezu aufgezwungen wird. In Diablo 2 hatte man auf jedem Charakter-Level die Möglichkeit, bestimmte Gebiete zu farmen, in denen auch Items droppten, die dem Spieler weiterhalfen. Dieses farmen dauerte zwar je nachdem nen Moment, aber es war in vernünftiger Zeit durchführbar. In Diablo 3 könnte man monatelang farmen ohne irgendwas halbwegs brauchbares zu finden. Ausserdem kann man ja auch keine Item-Handel-Spiele mehr eröffnen, weil eine übersichtliche Liste über die offenen Spiele fehlt. Daher ist das Ingame-Gold-AH die logische Konsequenz. Aber genau dessen Preise werden ja durch das RMAH verfälscht.



> 5. Also hier in De gibt's es keine Armen Leute die sich vielleicht auch was im RMAH kaufen möchten? Ahja


Ist das wirklich Dein Ernst? Es sind ja wohl Welten, ob ich in nem Land wohne, in dem ich mich für 10 Euro ne Woche lang ernähren kann oder in nem Land, in dem ich für 10 Euro ne halbe Mahlzeit erhalte. Siehst Du den Unterschied? Natürlich gibts in Deutschland auch arme Leute, aber im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Ländern Europas gibts nunmal ne Menge Leute, die sich im RMAH verhältnismässig locker was leisten können, wenn sie wollen.



> 6. Wenn ein Hausbrand bei Blizzard ihre Server-Farm Zerstört ist dein Zeug auch futsch. Und sehen wirst du es auch nicht. Ja die Chancen das sowas passiert sind gering, aber sowas kann schnell gehen


Für sowas gibts Backups und Versicherungen, da sehe ich weniger das Problem. Aber Dein Argument entkräftet meins nicht wirklich, sondern verstärkts eher  


Edit: Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch. Ich sehe jetzt das RMAH nicht als Weltuntergangs- oder als "Hätt ich das doch früher gewusst, hätt ich das Spiel nie und nimmer gekauft"-Argument an. Ich sag nur, dass es durchaus viele gute Gründe gibt, die dagegen sprechen und naja, für mich persönlich gibts keine, die dafür sprechen, ausser, dass ich da meine Spielausgaben wieder reinhole  Aber letztendlich muss ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er das Teil benutzt oder nicht. Was ich einfach schade finde ist, dass die Spielmechanik wie sie im Moment ist, darauf hinausläuft, sich über eins der beiden AHs aufzumotzen bis man Inferno durch hat und danach ist mehr oder weniger Schluss. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Yinj (21. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ja klar kannst Du super farmen, wenn Du überhaupt erst mal an 5 Nepharem-Stacks gekommen bist. Dann spielst ja auch gar keine Rolle mehr, wo man was killt, denn schliesslich sind die Dropchancen bei sämtlichen Elite-Gegnern im selben Akt genau gleich und zwar genau gleich gegenüber allen Waffen- und Rüstungsarten dies gibt. Das ist genau der Punkt. In Diablo 2 gabs gewisse Orte, an denen die Gegner bessere Dropchancen gewissen Items gegenüber und schlechtere Dropchancen anderen Items gegenüber hatten. Somit war der Anreiz gross, andere Gebiete abzufarmen, weil dort halt anderes Zeug droppte. Die Fragen die man sich stellte waren beispielsweise:
> _"Was für Items kann dieses Monster eigentlich droppen? Wer droppt mein Traumgegenstand mit der höchsten Wahrscheinlichkeit ? Warum finde ich immer nur Brustpanzer ? Und kann Mephisto wirklich keine Windforce droppen?"
> _Heute hingegen droppt überall das selbe Zeug und die Stats sind immer ausgewürfelt. Ich kann die Drops null beeinflussen, weder durchs Killen bestimmter Monsterarten, noch an bestimmten Monsterorten. Heute ists einfach so: sobald man nen Akt auf Farmstatus hat, farmt man nur noch dort...bis man den nächsten auf Farmstatus hat. Nehmen wir mal an, Inferno Akt 4 wäre für mich ein Kinderspiel und abfarmen ginge in ner halben Stunde, welchen Anreiz hätt ich dann noch, in irgend nem andern Akt zu farmen? Keinen. Ergo sind meine Farmmöglichkeiten absolut eingeschränkt.
> 
> ...



Das es keine Farmspots (außer Goblins) mehr gibt ist doch was gutes. Jetzt kannst du überall Glück haben oder auch nicht. Das heißt du weißt nie wann du an die Grenze der Items kommst. Es kann immer passieren das du wieder ein Item bekommst was ein ticken besser ist.

Also da ich im Auktionshaus sehe was für stats das Item hat, weiß ich ganz genau was ich Kaufe. Und wenn ich genau weiß was ich Kaufe, dann ist es kein Glücksspiel. Klar Die Drops sind reine Glückssache und lassen sich nur mit MF ein bisschen beeinflussen.

Mir hat noch keiner das Auktionshaus aufgezwungen, aber wenn ich da eine Waffe für 5k Gold sehe und viel besser ist als meine. Warum nicht? Hätte ich in D2 genauso machen können. Jetzt ist es einfacher unter Spielern zu handeln (egal ob RMAH oder GAH).

Ob sich jemand das Item hier oder in Osteuropa net leisten kann ist doch egal. 




DeathDragon schrieb:


> Wenn ein Hausbrand die Server-Farm von Blizzard zerstört ist schonmal gar nichts futsch oder Blizzard könnte einpacken. Blizzard ist technisch gesehen gegen jeden Defekt gesichert, obwohl es bei Ihrer Wartungspolitik einen komplett anderen Eindruck vermittelt. Die ganze Software, Benutzerdaten, Konfigurationen etc. werden regelmässig gesichert und die Sicherungen werden extern beispielsweise in einer Bank aufbewahrt. Ebenfalls wird Blizzard einen Wartungsvertrag mit einem Lieferanten haben, welcher die defekte Hardware in weniger als 24h ersetzt.
> Wenn also sagen wir mal ein Server von Blizzard den Geist aufgibt wird dieser inert 24h ersetzt, die ganze Software, Konfiguration und Benutzerdaten werden wieder eingespielt. Die Warscheinlichkeit, dass ein ganzer Server den Geist aufgibt, ist jedoch extrem gering. Es wird eher vorkommen, dass diverse Festplatten den Geist aufgeben. In diesem Fall hat Blizzard ein RAID System, wodurch sie die Festplatte einfach ersetzen können, ohne den Server neu zu starten. Eine Ersatzplatte wird ebenfalls im Lager von Blizzard vorhanden sein und es wird automatisch eine neue Platte beim Lieferanten nachbestellt.
> Vielleicht haben sie sogar eine redundante Serverfarm für einen Ausfall, aber sowas wird eigentlich nur im Bankenwesen eingesetzt.



Du hast es net verstanden ...

Mir is auch klar das Blizz gegen solche schäden geschützt ist (Arbeite selber in einer sehr großen IT-Firma und bekomme es jeden Tag mit). 

Aber vielleicht verstehst du es mit diesem Bsp.:

Es könnte auch ein Meteorit auf die Erde stürzen und die Server-Farmen von Blizzard zerstören (inkl Sicherungen in der Bank etc pp). Dann ist dein Zeug auch futsch.

Aber da das RMAH ja freiwillig ist und es keiner nutzen muss, gibt es keine Negativen und Positiven Argumente. Wenn es einen stört soll er es lassen. Wenn ihm das RMAH nichts aus macht kann er es benutzen. 
Es stellt für Spieler die keine Lust haben Eq zu farmen eine Alternative dar. Das Prinzip einer Dienstleistung. Du willst etwas haben, aber keine Lust deinen Arsch zu bewegen? Dann Kaufs dir im Ah. Niemand zwingt dich diese Leistung in anspruch zu nehmen.


----------



## DeathDragon (21. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Du hast es net verstanden ...
> 
> Mir is auch klar das Blizz gegen solche schäden geschützt ist (Arbeite selber in einer sehr großen IT-Firma und bekomme es jeden Tag mit).
> 
> ...


Der Text hat sich halt wie eine reine Panikmache angehört . Es gab aber mal ein MMO, welches kein Backup hatte und wo ein Serverausfall stattfand. Dadurch sind die ganzen Spielerdaten verloren gegangen und nichtmal das Spiel konnte wiederhergestellt werden. Man hatte dann ein Spiel auf Entwicklungstand vor über einem Jahr und null Benutzerdaten. Die Firma konnte danach warscheinlich einpacken.

Aber um zum Thema zurück zu kommen:
Ich mag das RMAH nicht und werde es auch nicht benutzen. Mich persönlich stört der Einfluss des RMAH auf das Gold AH. Seitdem das RMAH eingeführt wurde, gelangen ein Grossteil der Highend Gegenstände in das RMAH. Dadurch ist das Angebot im Gold AH viel geringer und die Kosten schnellen extrem in die Höhe. Man konnte richtig beobachten wie die Preise stiegen als das RMAH eingeführt wurde. Wenn du beispielsweise nach einer Highend 1H Waffe suchst mit über 1.2k DPS wirst du im RMAH viel mehr Angebote finden als im Gold AH. Wer wie wo sein Geld ausgibt stört mich ehrlich gesagt weniger. Mich nervt nur, dass ich durch das RMAH extrem viel G sparen muss um an gute Items zu gelangen.
Wenn du jetzt sagst selber farmen: 60% aller Items die du in Akt 1 Inferno findest sind für Stufe 50-59. 60% Aller anständigen 60er Items die du findest haben widersprüchliche oder schlechte Stats. Und von den restlichen paar brauchbaren Items ist die Chance nochmals gering, dass du es brauchen kannst. Solche Sachen stellt man halt ins AH oder gibt sie einem Kollegen. Aber durch reines selber Farmen dauert es viel zu lange um sich zu equipen.
Genauso stört mich derzeit die neuen Droppchancen von Items in Inferno Akt 1. Alle mittelmässigen Items sind zurzeit nichtmal mehr 100k G wert. Alle guten Items kosten über 1mio. Die Kluft zwischen halbwegs guten Items und Hammer Items wird derzeit viel zu gross für meinen Geschmack. Und mit mittelmässigem Gear schafft man Akt 3 Inferno einfach nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juni 2012)

Was mich mal interessieren würde. Wieso bekomme ich wenn ich im RMAH nach Gold Suche nie etwas angezeigt? Geht da einfach noch nix? Ich würde nie was kaufen, aber mich interessieren die Preise dort mal.

Wenn ich	Betrag X (z.B. 10 oder 100) eingebe, sprich 100x 100.000 Gold dann bekomm ich nie was angezeigt. Da steht immer nur "Bitte Suchen". Bin ich dafür zu blöd? (Ja auf den Suchen-Button habe ich geklickt... ^^ )





Davatar schrieb:


> Ausserdem wenn man mit Videos um sich schmeisst, erreicht man damit vor allem, dass man nicht mehr ernst genommen wird und dass der Thread in absehbarer Zeit geschlossen wird.



Und was mich angeht: Da ich schon die meisten Beiträge überspringe, oder zumindestnens überfliege ist es wohl logisch, dass ich mir erst recht nich irgendwelche dämlichen Videos ansehe. Ich denke es geht vielen anderen auch so.
Warum muss das hier in letzter Zeit eigentlich immer in so nem Geflame ausarten. Langsam machts echt keinen Spaß mehr das Zeug überhaupt noch zu lesen. Tut mir doch bitte nen Gefallen und hört euch auf wie im offiziellen Forum zu benehmen und so zu werden wie die WoW-Community heutzutage.
Dann wird der ein oder andere Thread vielleicht auch nicht geschlossen.

Ich versteh auch überhaupt nicht warum das Thema RMAH euch so anstachelt, aber das seit ihr vermutlich selbst gewesen. Hätte ich mal die letzten Seiten aufmerksam lesen sollen vielleicht


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Juni 2012)

goldverkauf im rmah ist nicht aktiv 



Davatar schrieb:


> [wall'o'text]


argument 2-6 sind so lala. das kannst du doch nich ernst meinen. keine argumente gegen rmah, die "probleme" wären auch alle beim itemkauf über foren und ebay da

argument 1 allerdings, das ist das erste und einzige argument, das ich hier bisher als argument gegen rmah anerkennen würde.
es fördert egoismus und unsoziales gruppenspiel, weil das ingame rmah es den leuten zu einfach macht im gegensatz zu ebay auktionsbeschreibung erstellen oder forenbeitrag erstellen. ein klick und item ist im handel. da kommt vielen wohl, wenn da was potentiell episches droppt, erstmal der gedanke ans geld. da steht man dann vor der frage, ob man es niemanden erzählt (niemand sieht was bei mir droppt), nur gute freunde fragt oder jeden hans und franz in der fl. das steht dem geist eines coop games einfach im weg.
klar viele sind sozial kompetent genug, aber aber. ich ertappe mich selber dabei, wie ich items die droppen im kopf sofort in gold und geld umrechne, während ich noch den tooltip lese.


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. Juni 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Genau es handeln hier Spieler mit Eigentum das ihnen weder Gehört, das heisst im endeffekt: Ich vermiete mal mein Auto das ich bei der Bank geleast hab...



Ist Gang und Gäbe bei z.B. Sixt, Buchbinder usw. Was daran ist es Wert hier genannt zu werden?


----------



## Pyronidas (22. Juni 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ist Gang und Gäbe bei z.B. Sixt, Buchbinder usw. Was daran ist es Wert hier genannt zu werden?



Ach ok jetzt stellst du also Quasi mit dem Vergleich RMAH Nutzer als Gewerblich Angemeldete Professionelle direkt von Blizzard lizensierte Itemverkäufer hin?
Oder mal deutlich...Vermiete dochmal dein geleastes Auto als PRIVATPERSON


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Juni 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Ach ok jetzt stellst du also Quasi mit dem Vergleich RMAH Nutzer als Gewerblich Angemeldete Professionelle direkt von Blizzard lizensierte Itemverkäufer hin?
> Oder mal deutlich...Vermiete dochmal dein geleastes Auto als PRIVATPERSON


privat an pricvat, wie im rmah, kein ding. und gang und gebe. einer mietet auto und dann zahl ich nen teil, damit ich es den nachmittag haben kann


----------



## myadictivo (23. Juni 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> da steht man dann vor der frage, ob man es niemanden erzählt (niemand sieht was bei mir droppt), nur gute freunde fragt oder jeden hans und franz in der fl. das steht dem geist eines coop games einfach im weg.
> klar viele sind sozial kompetent genug, aber aber. ich ertappe mich selber dabei, wie ich items die droppen im kopf sofort in gold und geld umrechne, während ich noch den tooltip lese.



ich zocke eigentlich ausschließlich solo oder mit bekannten aus der f-list. wir gammeln zwar noch akt2 inferno ab, aber im grunde herrscht ein reges "ich hab was gefunden und poste es im gruppenchat um nachzufragen obs jemand haben will" spielgefühl. wenn ich mal random unterwegs bin, schau ich mir manchmal auch die mitspieler an und gebe was weiter. wo ist das problem. klar würd ich wohl ein items was millionen im gold ah einbringt oder 20€ im rmah nicht an fremde geben, aber rl kollegen usw leihweise schon. mir wurde auch schon öfters mal was in die hand gedrückt, was ich dann später halt zurück gegeben hab.

die droprate ist eh so abartig, dass man mit rares gradezu zugebombt wird..wenn ich ein 0815 finde kann ichs doch weitergeben. in d2 herrschte da ne ganz andere mentalität. alles wurde weggegrabscht oder man wurder elendig belästigt mit "giiiieve itäm" wenn man in handelgames gegangen ist.

seh jetzt im rmah eigentlich keinen einschnitt in meiner spielerfahrung. jene die das gold ah schon verteufeln werden auch das rmah schelcht reden. sollen sie halt selffound spielen (viel spass an der stelle). handeln war für mich in d2 schon eines der hauptspielelemente.

in d3 hab ich jetzt die möglichkeit einfach ingame währung zu erspielen oder sogar echte euros zu machen (aktuelle 2,29 guthaben erspielt). die preise im gold und rmah werden sich über kurz oder lang eh weit unten ansiedeln. afaik gibts ja sowas wie ladder reset und co aus d2 nicht. sprich meine items und der itempool wird nicht irgendwann wieder auf 0 gesetzt, es wird ständig mehr gefunden und angeboten. die nachfrage stagniert auch irgendwann so das man relativ günstig für ingame gold kaufen kann, gleichzeitig die möglichkeit im rmah sachen für appel und ei zu verkaufen.


----------



## Lari (24. Juni 2012)

Da ich keinen Extra-thread aufmachen will hier eine Frage bezüglich des Gold AHs:
Hab mir ein Amulett ausgesucht, wenig Restlaufzeit, tiefes Gebot. Wenn ich jetzt jedoch biete, werd ich sofort überboten bzw. das Gebot garnicht angenommen und der Preis ist beim aktualisieren gestiegen.
Geh ich recht in der Annahme, dass da irgendwas schief läuft?

Edit: abgegebenes Gebot = Höchstgebot? Überbiete also automatisch alle die nach mir bieten und unter meinem Höchstgebot bleiben? So verhindert man auch Schnäppchen >.<


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Juni 2012)

Dieses Verfahren ist doch bei eBay auch normal.

Aktueller Preis: 5,37€ -> Höchstgebot von mir 20€

Ein anderer Bietet 6€ und wird automatisch überboten, da ich max. 20€ ausgeben will. Das geht dann solange, bis mein Maximalgebot erreicht wird, erst dann ist ein anderer über mir.


----------



## Lari (24. Juni 2012)

Joa, habs jetzt verstanden. Dachte es wäre so wie in MMORPGs üblich 
Und nur weil es bei eBay normal ist muss es mir nicht gefallen


----------



## Heynrich (25. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich weiß wie das jetzt klingt, aber es ist wirklich absolut wertfrei gemeint. Die von Dir genannten Fakten haben nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit der Spielzeit zu tun, sondern eher mit spielerischem Vermögen. Seit WotLK wird alles teils bis ins Lächerliche vereinfacht. Wer da noch sagt er ist nur so und so weit gekommen aus "Zeitmangel", der nimmt dieses Argument eher als Vorwand für "wir waren halt nicht gut genug". ICC der Debuff auf den Bossen. T11-Content etwas knackiger, aber auf normal generft. Feuerlande (T12) nhc UND hc generft. DS wiederum der steigende Debuff auf den Bossen. Nein, liebe Freunde, hinter "um da voranzukommen braucht man viel Zeit" könnt ihr euch heutzutage nicht mehr verstecken.
> 
> Ich nehme mich mal selbst als Beispiel: Ich gehe ganz normal Vollzeit arbeiten. Habe 2 Kinder und eine liebende Frau. Komme also ausschließlich abends, wenn die Kinder schlafen, zum spielen. Unser Raid fand folglich 2x (in Worten zweimal) die Woche abends statt, je 19:30 bis 22:30 Uhr. Ganz normale Zeiten, wird jeder hier zustimmen müssen. In WotLK haben wir trotz dieser wenigen Zeit ICC 11 von 12 hc + alle Drachenerfolge (10er) geschafft. Und da war einiges dabei was recht knackig war (Sindragosa hc oder beim LK der Geistererfolg *würg*). Jetzt, bevor ich mit WoW aufhörte (Mai) DS hc 6/8. Rücken sah auch gut aus, hab ich aber mittendrin mit raiden aufgehört.
> 
> Und wir sind allesamt keine sonderlich perfekten Spieler, teils eher im Gegenteil. Ihr seht, Spiele wie WoW haben nichts mehr mit viel Zeitaufwand zu tun. Verabschiedet euch von den Sichtweisen aus Classic, wir haben 2012.



ich misch mich nochmal fix bissi OT in den thread:
hab am WE wieder bisschen wow gespielt und stimm dir jetzt zu. 

wahnsinn wie einfach die drei neuen "heros" sind, wahnsinn wie einfach der raid geworden ist. 8 monate nicht gespielt, direkt heros, nichtma ansatzweise irgendwelche probleme ... da waren diese zul dinger innis ja um welten "schwerer" lol....


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. Juni 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Ach ok jetzt stellst du also Quasi mit dem Vergleich RMAH Nutzer als Gewerblich Angemeldete Professionelle direkt von Blizzard lizensierte Itemverkäufer hin?
> Oder mal deutlich...Vermiete dochmal dein geleastes Auto als PRIVATPERSON



Glaubst du wirklich, ich als Privatperson darf keine Einkünfte aus Geschäften mit anderen Privatpersonen haben? 

Wie naiv bist du eigentlich? Schreibst irgend welche Beispiele, von denen du womöglich auch noch denkst, sie wüden deine Thesen stützen und wenn dir jemand dann das Gegenteil serviert, kommst du mit noch haarstäubenderen Beispielen und reitest dich immer weiter rein.


----------

